# Official Dynamite - 22 Sept 2021 - The Big One - Arthur Ashe, New York New York.... Bryan Danielson



## LifeInCattleClass

The time has come my peeps, we're headed into the biggest Dynamite since the start of the program. AEW takes on New York and fireworks are gonna fly

Let's look at the card!

First off you have Pillman vs MJF 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439952494033981443
Then the Dr defends her Women's world championship against the Battle Royale winner Ruby Soho


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439683945503805443
Cody Rhodes will have a rematch against Malakai Black


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439639171078017027
and the big one - Kenny Omega, the Best Bout Machine vs Bryan Danielson, the American Dragon in his AEW debut


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439690760979353603
We also have more, like CM Punk cutting a promo, FTRs fallout from what they did to Sting and Darby and much much more

DISCUSS you animals!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Also, just a reminder of what the Stadium looks like


----------



## rich110991

Can’t wait


----------



## Mr316

Well this is it. This is the big one. This is the biggest show since the very first Dynamite. The biggest crowd ever. The biggest main event ever. The best Dynamite card ever. New York City. This is gonna be must see television.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> Well this is it. This is the big one. This is the biggest show since the very first Dynamite. The biggest crowd ever. The biggest main event ever. The best Dynamite card ever. New York City. This is gonna be must see television.


The world gets introduced to The Best Bout Machine on Wednesday night. Big Match Kenny and Bryan are going to actually overdeliver on a dream match that is years in the making.


----------



## Geert Wilders

I'm sorry; I just can't get into Pillman Jr. FTR Sting Darby should be good.


----------



## Prosper

Card looks tremendous. Gonna be a great night of wrestling. That stadium is gonna be loud AF. I'm invested in each and every match on here even MJF/Pillman.

Omega/Bryan and Cody/Black II in the same night. Damn.


----------



## Chan Hung

Absolutely must see. The best AEW lineup that has ever been on live TV.


----------



## Freelancer

This is can't miss. There's really nothing else you can say.


----------



## [email protected]

Here's just hoping that they don't mess it up. Here's also hoping that the sound doesn't just rise out of the stadium never to be heard.


----------



## Lorromire

As good as the rest of the card is, I'm so fucking pumped for Omega vs BD.

I fully expect it to end in a non-finish, and I expect Kenny to not go all out since that's his character at the moment, yet I'm still pumped as fuck.

Thursday can't come soon enough (It airs on Thursday for me, I know it's on American Wednesday, shh).


----------



## Mr316

The crowd will be incredible.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

[email protected] said:


> Here's just hoping that they don't mess it up. Here's also hoping that the sound doesn't just rise out of the stadium never to be heard.


the roof can close, so I doubt it'll be an issue


----------



## Mr316

Here’s how I would book the show:

1- Malakai Black vs Cody
2- Punk promo
3- MJF vs Pillman Jr
4- Sting/Darby vs FTR
5- Ruby vs Britt Baker
6- Bryan vs Omega


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

the only weird thing about this show is, that basically Kenny and Bryan is a midcard match - cause there is still 2 hours after this of Rampage

so, I definitely think we'll be seeing a dusty finish of some sort as a result

maybe even the first DQ or something?

Rampage will have the job of sending the crowd home happy


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the only weird thing about this show is, that basically Kenny and Bryan is a midcard match - cause there is still 2 hours after this of Rampage
> 
> so, I definitely think we'll be seeing a dusty finish of some sort as a result
> 
> maybe even the first DQ or something?
> 
> Rampage will have the job of sending the crowd home happy


Probably just the usual run-in from the geek squad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Probably just the usual run-in from the geek squad.


you can't bring me down tonight babbbbyy!


----------



## Prosper

After being put through a table by Hobbs, I’m hoping we get Punks first aggressive “pissed off” promo in AEW. I miss that.


----------



## Jbardo37

AEW have got me excited about wrestling again and this card is superb, I can’t wait.


----------



## omaroo

Biggest show in AEW history and biggest crowd ever for them. Fucking pumped for this!!! 

I think it will be a really good show I can't see anything less. 

I know people will dwell on ratings especially if it's lower than what may be expected but I don't give a shit about that right now. Just want them to go all out on their biggest dynamite ever and show why it's the best product going.


----------



## Jedah

I have Black/Cody opening the show. That Black entrance would be perfect to get the crowd into it from the very start.

They need to be careful with Bryan/Omega. I can't see this ending cleanly. So this should mostly be a teaser for what they can really do down the line, whether it's at Full Gear or later.

On that related note, this is an important night for Hangman. If he doesn't return, his push to dethrone Omega is in doubt.


----------



## Garty

We're almost there...


----------



## Sad Panda

I’m attending this show with my father in law, to say I’m excited would be an understatement.

I just can’t believe the card that is being presented, it’s borderline overwhelming. Let’s fucking go.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sad Panda said:


> I’m attending this show with my father in law, to say I’m excited would be an understatement.
> 
> I just can’t believe the card that is being presented, it’s borderline overwhelming. Let’s fucking go.


dude, so jealous

this is gonna be the show of a lifetime

you guys enjoy and take photos!!


----------



## Lorromire

Sad Panda said:


> I’m attending this show with my father in law, to say I’m excited would be an understatement.
> 
> I just can’t believe the card that is being presented, it’s borderline overwhelming. Let’s fucking go.


You lucky bastard! Have a great time, I'll be here stewing in jealousy.


----------



## Adapting

I'll be there! The card is looking great, I'm hyped af.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Adapting said:


> I'll be there! The card is looking great, I'm hyped af.


taaaakkkeeee photosssss!


----------



## Aedubya

So jealous about those attending


----------



## Thomazbr

Big emotional promo from Kingston


----------



## Tell it like it is

Omega vs Danielson has me going


----------



## A PG Attitude

I'm gonna be bold and say this will do over 1.7 million viewers. People can't resist the lure of a stadium show.


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you can't bring me down tonight babbbbyy!


Oh, I´m sure I could if I really tried, but I´m not in the mood


----------



## Prosper

Call me crazy but I'm just as excited to Cody/Black as I am for Omega/Bryan. Black has been phenomenal.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Prosper said:


> Call me crazy but I'm just as excited to Cody/Black as I am for Omega/Bryan. Black has been phenomenal.


The entrances should look amazing in the stadium and the match will have a big fight feel. I think Cody will do the right thing and put Black over. And people will bitch all week about Cody anyway.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Pretty hyped for this show. Might be tempted to stay up late for a change 



A PG Attitude said:


> The entrances should look amazing in the stadium and the match will have a big fight feel. I think Cody will do the right thing and put Black over. And people will bitch all week about Cody anyway.


I honestly don't know what way the match goes but your last sentence is very accurate. I also predict much crying around the Bryan/Omega result - whichever way it goes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pentagon Senior said:


> Pretty hyped for this show. Might be tempted to stay up late for a change
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know what way the match goes but your last sentence is very accurate. I also predict much crying around the Bryan/Omega result - whichever way it goes


oh, the world will he ending come the end of Dynamite from responses on here

you can bet some good money on it


----------



## Garty

@Adapting and @Sad Panda

Since we're asking for pictures, make sure you only take shots of the empty seats, neckbeards, fat guys, ugly women and any men you see crying, not including yourselves of course. And since you won't be having a good time either, maybe you can post later that night about how there were all these losers around you, how much the place smelled like shit and how much the show sucked that you had to leave early and will now tell all of your friends in real life and here on this forum, that you'll never go to another AEW show ever again. Okay? Deal?

I think I covered everything haven't I?


----------



## THANOS

[email protected] said:


> Here's just hoping that they don't mess it up. Here's also hoping that the sound doesn't just rise out of the stadium never to be heard.


Can Arthur Ashe be closed? From the pictures it looks like it can. Just not sure.


----------



## Adapting

THANOS said:


> Can Arthur Ashe be closed? From the pictures it looks like it can. Just not sure.


Yes. They have a roof that can closed.


----------



## THANOS

Mr316 said:


> Here’s how I would book the show:
> 
> 1- Malakai Black vs Cody
> 2- Punk promo
> 3- MJF vs Pillman Jr
> 4- Sting/Darby vs FTR
> 5- Ruby vs Britt Baker
> 6- Bryan vs Omega


Looks great! I would give Bryan/Omega 30 mins and do a time limit draw. It deserves it for sure. Let people are the Best Bout Machine vs the ROH American Dragon at their best.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

If there's any show to truly impress me this is their chance. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## THANOS

Sad Panda said:


> I’m attending this show with my father in law, to say I’m excited would be an understatement.
> 
> I just can’t believe the card that is being presented, it’s borderline overwhelming. Let’s fucking go.


Please participate in a "you're gonna get your fuckin' head kicked in" chant for Bryan in his entrance and during the match.


----------



## elo

Give us The Final Countdown Tony, just fucking pay it!


----------



## Sad Panda

THANOS said:


> Please participate in a "you're gonna get your fuckin' head kicked in" chant for Bryan in his entrance and during the match.


Brother I’m absolutely planning on it. Fuck the yes bullshit. This is the American Dragon.


----------



## THANOS

Sad Panda said:


> Brother I’m absolutely planning on it. Fuck the yes bullshit. This is the American Dragon.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

Was front row last week for Newark and had so much fun decided to go to this too...cant wait...card is insane even by ppv standards


----------



## Jammy

I think this will be the first full live show ill be watching in years. I'm actually taking a half day off work to watch this... airing early morning where I live.

Super pumped... Bryan vs Kenny is a dream match. I hope the endiing doesnt disappoint.. Bryan cant lose (clean atleast.)


----------



## bdon

A PG Attitude said:


> The entrances should look amazing in the stadium and the match will have a big fight feel. I think Cody will do the right thing and put Black over. And people will bitch all week about Cody anyway.


I have already said that I personally won’t say a word if Cody loses, leaves all of the post match heat on Black, Black goes into a meaningful program out of this, and Cody goes into a lower card program without all the glitz and glamor of trying to one up those above him on the card. This means no goddamn USA vs UK bullshit, keep your lower card feud simple so those above you on the card can do meaningful shit.

If all of those things happen, then Cody will have FINALLY put someone over properly. If any one of those things fails to occur, then Cody hasn’t learned shit.


----------



## bdon

If ever there was a time for Kenny to cut the bullshit heel tactics out of the show and deliver the on-command 5 star match..this is it.

You have the eyes of the wrestling world on you, Kenny. You have a near perfect dance partner. It is time to deliver the performance of a lifetime. Save wrestling.


----------



## yeahbaby!

bdon said:


> I have already said that I personally won’t say a word if Cody loses, leaves all of the post match heat on Black, Black goes into a meaningful program out of this, and Cody goes into a lower card program without all the glitz and glamor of trying to one up those above him on the card. This means no goddamn USA vs UK bullshit, keep your lower card feud simple so those above you on the card can do meaningful shit.


I think they can get some more mileage out of this feud so no big deal if Cody gets some shine in order to extend everything.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Wonder how Kenny's feeling. He's said before the pressure to constantly have to perform at a high level in New Japan screwed with him. 

Anything less than a top tier MOTY contender is going to be considered a disappointment and that's wild lol. I can't wait to see this match myself.


----------



## bdon

kennykiller12 said:


> Wonder how Kenny's feeling. He's said before the pressure to constantly have to perform at a high level in New Japan screwed with him.
> 
> Anything less than a top tier MOTY contender is going to be considered a disappointment and that's wild lol. I can't wait to see this match myself.


And he knows it to be true, no matter how much it sounds like hyperbole. He was gifted with an ability in-ring that not many have ever seen. You want to be great, then you have to do great things. 

Wednesday night could be Omega’s coming out party to the American audience. The time for games is over. It is time to be the Best Bout Machine and to remind American audiences of a time when they used to routinely pack 10k people into arenas to see Flair and a host of guys not known for having a WWF background.


----------



## Arkham258

Sad Panda said:


> Brother I’m absolutely planning on it. Fuck the yes bullshit. This is the American Dragon.


I'm pretty sure you'll get drowned out by the people doing yes chants.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I have already said that I personally won’t say a word if Cody loses, leaves all of the post match heat on Black, Black goes into a meaningful program out of this, and Cody goes into a lower card program without all the glitz and glamor of trying to one up those above him on the card. This means no goddamn USA vs UK bullshit, keep your lower card feud simple so those above you on the card can do meaningful shit.
> 
> If all of those things happen, then Cody will have FINALLY put someone over properly. If any one of those things fails to occur, then Cody hasn’t learned shit.


lol, so many conditions

99% chance not all of them are met


----------



## THANOS

Arkham258 said:


> I'm pretty sure you'll get drowned out by the people doing yes chants.


Let's hope not, it's time for something new.


----------



## Mister Sinister

This crowd is going to be electric.
The card could lose MJF/Pillman in exchange for a match with Andrade or a match with Jade to broaden the demographic net.


----------



## Arkham258

THANOS said:


> Let's hope not, it's time for something new.


I'm very much a fan of "it ain't broke, don't fix it"

The yes chant has become one of the most over chants in wrestling. At one point in his career Bryan was the most over guy in WWE via yes chants 

It's simple. It works. It's literally one word, kinda like the "what" chants from Austin

But hey, I'm a Bryan fan, so I'm happy for ANY chant he gets. So go for it and see if the crowd will go with you


----------



## Aedubya

Have they made it clear that this is a non-title match?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Have they made it clear that this is a non-title match?


yup - clearly non-title


----------



## Erik.

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If there's any show to truly impress me this is their chance. I'm looking forward to it.


If you weren't impressed by All Out then this company really isn't for you.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Erik. said:


> If you weren't impressed by All Out then this company really isn't for you.


All Out was great but it didn't wow me, and that's perfectly fine, I can't say anything in wrestling truly wows me. I still enjoyed it.


----------



## bdon

Erik. said:


> If you weren't impressed by All Out then this company really isn't for you.


It isn’t. He likes Goldberg for crying out loud. Lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> All Out was great but it didn't wow me, and that's perfectly fine, I can't say anything in wrestling truly wows me. I still enjoyed it.


You just like big meaty men (slamming each other).


----------



## thorn123

It’s going to be difficult to meet these high expectations…I hope they get somewhat close.

kenny and Bryan to put on a 30 minute classic with no interference, then as time is about to expire Kenny cheats to win or dqs himself…that’s the only way I can think that they can both stay on top


----------



## Jbardo37

I would have Bryan and Kenny go the time limit draw for sure, neither guy loses and it keeps the rematch open for down the road.


----------



## Mr316

Can’t wait to see the first pictures inside the stadium.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

bdon said:


> It isn’t. He likes Goldberg for crying out loud. Lol


hey now, partner. I like Goldberg a lot myself


----------



## bdon

kennykiller12 said:


> hey now, partner. I like Goldberg a lot myself


That’s ok. Just know that you are always being judged when you say things like this. Hah


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> It isn’t. He likes Goldberg for crying out loud. Lol


Inb4 Goldberg shows up and spears the winner of Omega vs Danielson


----------



## bdon

Geeee said:


> Inb4 Goldberg shows up and spears the winner of Omega vs Danielson


I’d quit watching. Legitimately. He ruined WCW story-telling for me.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

bdon said:


> It isn’t. He likes Goldberg for crying out loud. Lol


Don't see an issue with liking Goldberg to be honest.


----------



## bdon

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Don't see an issue with liking Goldberg to be honest.


He’s fucking awful and the biggest mark for himself the business has ever seen. Moreso than even Hogan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> He’s fucking awful and the biggest mark for himself the business has ever seen. Moreso than even Hogan.


Who do you think is worse, Cody or Goldberg?


----------



## THANOS

Arkham258 said:


> I'm very much a fan of "it ain't broke, don't fix it"
> 
> The yes chant has become one of the most over chants in wrestling. At one point in his career Bryan was the most over guy in WWE via yes chants
> 
> It's simple. It works. It's literally one word, kinda like the "what" chants from Austin
> 
> But hey, I'm a Bryan fan, so I'm happy for ANY chant he gets. So go for it and see if the crowd will go with you


I am too, I've just never liked the chants that much for the sole reason that critics use it as an excuse to say the chants are more over than the man.


----------



## THANOS

As for the finish of Omega/Bryan, I've read suggestions of Bryan winning, Omega winning, and a time limit draw.

But what about a double pin? Like Bryan hits the flying knee at the same time as Kenny hits the V-Trigger and they both fall in the middle of the ring with their arm landing on each other for the 3 count?

Could be an amazing finish that puts over both wrestlers equally.


----------



## Prized Fighter

THANOS said:


> As for the finish of Omega/Bryan, I've read suggestions of Bryan winning, Omega winning, and a time limit draw.
> 
> But what about a double pin? Like Bryan hits the flying knee at the same time as Kenny hits the V-Trigger and they both fall in the middle of the ring with their arm landing on each other for the 3 count?
> 
> Could be an amazing finish that's puts over both wrestlers equally.


 I like this idea even better then the time limit draw


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Who do you think is worse, Cody or Goldberg?


Goldberg easily. I’m still not sure if Cody’s issues are a selfish trait or a stupidity one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Goldberg easily. I’m still not sure if Cody’s issues are a selfish trait or a stupidity one.


Now I have to know

Who is worse than Goldberg?


----------



## THANOS

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Now I have to know
> 
> Who is worse than Goldberg?


Not an in-ring performer, but Vince, he's the worst of all bar none. No one can do as much damage to a character or wrestler as Vince can.


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440343794906386432
STFU Cody and just fucking lose here.


----------



## Mr316

This show tomorrow feels bigger than any recent Wrestlemania.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fucking HYPEEE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440345163935543308


----------



## Mr316

I don’t think people realize how beautiful this show is gonna look tomorrow night in that stadium.


----------



## rich110991

It’s going to be amazing.


----------



## omaroo

Over 20,000 super lively fans will be insane. 

Would it be wise to close the roof to really feel the noise of the crowd?


----------



## zkorejo

omaroo said:


> Over 20,000 super lively fans will be insane.
> 
> Would it be wise to close the roof to really feel the noise of the crowd?


That's an option? Yes ofcourse. Close the roof for maximum pop.


----------



## The Bloodline

omaroo said:


> Over 20,000 super lively fans will be insane.
> 
> Would it be wise to close the roof to really feel the noise of the crowd?


Pretty sure it's suppose to rain a lot tomorrow. They're for sure gonna close it.


----------



## Mr316

Sorry in advance Bdon but…I think Cody is winning tomorrow and he will be celebrating with Brandi after the match to promote their pathetic new show starting apparently next week.

also:


----------



## THANOS

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/psngej


----------



## Mr316

AEW all over NYC.


----------



## Tell it like it is

I do wonder if Omega is going to take it easy with the V Triggers knowing about Bryan's Concussion history.


----------



## omaroo

Really hope it's a successful show and week for AEW they deserve it.


----------



## Dizzie

Shame punk ain't wrestling on dynamite tomorrow just for the crowd pop.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> AEW all over NYC.
> 
> View attachment 108855
> View attachment 108856


came to post this

AEW is claiming New York


----------



## sim8

Dizzie said:


> Shame punk ain't wrestling on dynamite tomorrow just for the crowd pop.


It's the same crowd for Rampage so the pop should still be great


----------



## Raye

Tell it like it is said:


> I do wonder if Omega is going to take it easy with the V Triggers knowing about Bryan's Concussion history.


Well considering he doesn't knee them in the head, it should be fine


----------



## bdon

This feels like Hogan/Andre when wrestling announced its arrival to the mainstream media. This is AEW saying hello to the world.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Raye said:


> Well considering he doesn't knee them in the head, it should be fine


Well it depends. I remember in njpw against Evil in the g1 27 he pretty much got concussed by a v tigger if the reports are true. Also in njpw wrestling dontaku 2018 against Page. Hangman was pretty much out of it after taking a v trigger. That was years ago so I'm pretty sure Kenny already mastered the v triggers on how to do it a safe way but make it look deadly.


----------



## Mr316

bdon said:


> This feels like Hogan/Andre when wrestling announced its arrival to the mainstream media. This is AEW saying hello to the world.


So true.


----------



## Hitman1987

The eagle has landed @LifeInCattleClass 

Just in time for the biggest dynamite in AEW history.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> The eagle has landed @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> Just in time for the biggest dynamite in AEW history.
> 
> View attachment 108867


duuuudddeee, you are a mega star! You have to share a photo in the anything thread

that is legit the most legendary thing ever!!! 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Hitman1987

What’s the anything thread?

Think I might send it to Jim Cornette for his birthday 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> What’s the anything thread?
> 
> Think I might send it to Jim Cornette for his birthday 😂


there is a section called the ‘anything‘ section

where people post about all sorts of stuff

one thread is a photo thread


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Here if you ever want to read different shit 









Post Your Picture Thread


We have a few actually. We auditioned for tiny desk, last year. Google wridacule and the rapture. Our band camp has the projects for free and that should bring up the YouTube page as well. First tiny desk audition That's pretty cool man. I see you covering Mobb Deep as well? Well, damn.




www.wrestlingforum.com





’rants’ is worth a visit too - the dark side of wrestling forum


----------



## Prized Fighter

Hitman1987 said:


> The eagle has landed @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> Just in time for the biggest dynamite in AEW history.
> 
> View attachment 108867


Haha! It is literally just a black shirt with his height and weight on it. They couldn't even come up with a creative design for him. Lol


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> So true.


This is why I am so convinced that Omega HAS to bring out the Best Bout Machine. Show the world what AEW’s product hangs its hat on: magical in-ring performances that genuinely feel like two guys competing.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

So...does Hangman return tomorrow night? Possibly at the end of the Omega/Danielson match?


----------



## Mr316

Pentagon Senior said:


> So...does Hangman return tomorrow night? Possibly at the end of the Omega/Danielson match?


Kind of moment that would take Hangman to the next level. I say yes.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Mr316 said:


> Kind of moment that would take Hangman to the next level. I say yes.


I agree - I hope to see it


----------



## omaroo

If the plan is to have Hangman/Omega for the title at full gear he HAS to show up in the main event tommorow.

Will be somewhat gutted if he doesnt tbh.


----------



## rich110991

Hangman will be there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to is must watch!


----------



## bdon

This is one show where everything has to go off unhitched. This is big time, fellas. I don’t think anyone else, outside of @Mr316, has grasped just how big this show is going to be for AEW’s future. Botch this one, and you will get no second chances to become a serious threat to the E machine.


----------



## omaroo

bdon said:


> This is one show where everything has to go off unhitched. This is big time, fellas. I don’t think anyone else, outside of @Mr316, has grasped just how big this show is going to be for AEW’s future. Botch this one, and you will get no second chances to become a serious threat to the E machine.


You hit the nail on the head there.

AEW really cant afford to make any mistakes big or small.

Everything really has to go off without a hitch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> This is one show where everything has to go off unhitched. This is big time, fellas. I don’t think anyone else, outside of @Mr316, has grasped just how big this show is going to be for AEW’s future. Botch this one, and you will get no second chances to become a serious threat to the E machine.


oh please, they’re already a serious threat - statements like this just gives ammo for every false fan and critic to blow the smallest misstep out of proportion

my dad does weddings - most likely married 1000 couples - and he always says no matter how great the planning, he has never had a flawless wedding

just enjoy the ride

they’ve gotten to where they are through supposed thousands of missteps


----------



## Mr316

bdon said:


> This is one show where everything has to go off unhitched. This is big time, fellas. I don’t think anyone else, outside of @Mr316, has grasped just how big this show is going to be for AEW’s future. Botch this one, and you will get no second chances to become a serious threat to the E machine.


The good news is, I don’t think they will botch it. All the right tools are in place for the show to succeed. In my opinion, the card is absolutely perfect. You have wrestlers that are extremely over in every single match. The crowd will be into this show from the very first second to the very last. It’s gonna be a show we’re gonna remember for a very long time.


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh please, they’re already a serious threat - statements like this just gives ammo for every false fan and critic to blow the smallest misstep out of proportion
> 
> my dad does weddings - most likely married 1000 couples - and he always says no matter how great the planning, he has never had a flawless wedding
> 
> just enjoy the ride
> 
> they’ve gotten to where they are through supposed thousands of missteps


Bdon is right. They have to deliver tomorrow night. These are the type of shows that are used to make a statement. That statement tomorrow is: we are the big league. The visuals in the stadium are gonna be incredible. It’s gonna look bigger and more special than any Raw or Smackdown perhaps ever. They can’t fuck this up tomorrow. The show has to deliver. I believe they will.


----------



## MaseMan

I really wonder how they will book the finish of Omega vs Danielson. Either one deserves to go over. I somehow doubt it ends in a draw or a double DQ. I have a hard time thinking Danielson will lose in his first AEW match, though.


----------



## Prosper

Jesus that Road To episode has got me even more hyped. Loved Kenny Omega's part.


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> This is one show where everything has to go off unhitched. This is big time, fellas. I don’t think anyone else, outside of @Mr316, has grasped just how big this show is going to be for AEW’s future. Botch this one, and you will get no second chances to become a serious threat to the E machine.





Mr316 said:


> The good news is, I don’t think they will botch it. All the right tools are in place for the show to succeed. In my opinion, the card is absolutely perfect. You have wrestlers that are extremely over in every single match. The crowd will be into this show from the very first second to the very last. It’s gonna be a show we’re gonna remember for a very long time.


AEW has never botched a spot on a big show except for Sparklegate and the Jericho crash pad incident. Sparklegate was out of their control and there are no situations on the card that call for huge death-defying stunts like the ending of Blood and Guts that could go wrong. It's just pure wrestling tomorrow night. So unless something otherworldly happens like Omega missing his flight or Sting crippling himself backstage trying to over-stretch then I think it's safe to expect this show to deliver on every level. But you both are correct, tomorrow night is monumental and it needs to be a 9.5/10 show at minimum. They need to make a huge statement. It'll be hard for it not to deliver with a card like that though. 

Black and Cody are gonna kill it, Omega/Bryan is gonna be MOTY most likely, Ruby Soho will be looking to prove herself, MJF/Pillman are gonna kill it, and FTR/Sting/Darby is just a recipe for pure entertainment and a thunderous crowd. I'm beyond hyped.


----------



## Tell it like it is

My one hope for Omega vs Danielson is that fans don't expect Omega vs Okada. Just dont want people expecting the greatest match of all time. It's on a stacked card and is on a 2-hour TV show. Also, Omega is not at 100%. It will be amazing but i dont wanna see anyone complaining if it isn't match of the year, let alone the best match ever. That being said I'm still freaking excited for the match.


----------



## sim8

Tell it like it is said:


> My one hope for Omega vs Danielson is that fans don't expect Omega vs Okada. Just dont want people expecting the greatest match of all time. It's on a stacked card and is on a 2-hour TV show. Also, Omega is not at %100. It will be amazing but i dont wanna see anyone complaining if it isn't match of the year, let alone the best match ever. That being said I'm still freaking excited for the match.


Have Malakai squash Cody again and give the extra time to Omega and Beyan. Problem solved


----------



## Prosper

Tell it like it is said:


> *My one hope for Omega vs Danielson is that fans don't expect Omega vs Okada. Just dont want people expecting the greatest match of all time. *It's on a stacked card and is on a 2-hour TV show. Also, Omega is not at %100. It will be amazing but i dont wanna see anyone complaining if it isn't match of the year, let alone the best match ever. That being said I'm still freaking excited for the match.


LOL too late for that social media is going crazy, I'd be happy with a ****1/2 match personally. But nothing less than that.


----------



## Mr316

Prosper said:


> AEW has never botched a spot on a big show except for Sparklegate and the Jericho crash pad incident. Sparklegate was out of their control and there are no situations on the card that call for huge death-defying stunts like the ending of Blood and Guts that could go wrong. It's just pure wrestling tomorrow night. So unless something otherworldly happens like Omega missing his flight or Sting crippling himself backstage trying to over-stretch then I think it's safe to expect this show to deliver on every level. But you both are correct, tomorrow night is monumental and it needs to be a 9.5/10 show at minimum. They need to make a huge statement. It'll be hard for it not to deliver with a card like that though.
> 
> Black and Cody are gonna kill it, Omega/Bryan is gonna be MOTY most likely, Ruby Soho will be looking to prove herself, MJF/Pillman are gonna kill it, and FTR/Sting/Darby is just a recipe for pure entertainment and a thunderous crowd. I'm beyond hyped.


I agree with everything you said.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to is must watch!


Fuuuuuck that Kenny and Bryan segment was phenomenally done. Kenny was speaking both in AND OUT of Kayfabe when he said he was wrestling to show the world that you don’t need the machine behind you to be great.

I will not pretend to know how they intend on doing the finish, but I do know Kenny has to deliver the performance of a lifetime. You’ve got the world’s eyes, kid. Show them what you’re made of…


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> The good news is, I don’t think they will botch it. All the right tools are in place for the show to succeed. In my opinion, the card is absolutely perfect. You have wrestlers that are extremely over in every single match. The crowd will be into this show from the very first second to the very last. It’s gonna be a show we’re gonna remember for a very long time.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## bdon

Prosper said:


> Jesus that Road To episode has got me even more hyped. Loved Kenny Omega's part.


The GOAT has spoken and placed his flag on Mount Olympus for all of the world to see.


----------



## Mr316

The results of most matches tomorrow are extremely unpredictable which makes this entire show even more interesting.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Prosper said:


> LOL too late for that social media is going crazy, I'd be happy with a ****1/2 match personally. But nothing less than that.


I want to go blank going into the match but I can't knowing it's Omega and Danielson. And I'm hoping to be absolutely blown away, and rave about it like how it was the best match of Kenny's entire AEW run, and one of his best matches in general. Who knows this match might overtake the Omega vs Pac iron man match as my favorite Omega match in AEW. Only time will tell.


----------



## bdon

I think you might have to put Kenny over here.

And let Danielson climb the ranks and do a rematch on PPV. Have Kenny about to win the second go around and make Bryan turn ultra fucking heel, winning the title.

Build towards Page being the one to overcome Danielson. It sucks to not have Page/Omega finish what was the best story of 2020, but shit happens.


----------



## Klitschko

This feels like a tv Wrestlemania to me. Super excited for the show.


----------



## bdon

Klitschko said:


> This feels like a tv Wrestlemania to me. Super excited for the show.


It really feels like the modern day equivalent to WrestleMania III when wrestling announced its arrival to the television world. Before it, wrestling had existed nearly a century, but with cable television becoming prominent, that was the first time wrestling has reached such wide spread audiences.

Like Mania III, this card is a banger top to bottom, headlined by the fans’ dream match that they never thought they’d get to see. This is fucking big time, boys. BIG! TIME!

AEW has knocked on the American audience’s doors for nearly 3 years. Some opened, some didn’t. Tomorrow…AEW announces its arrival by kicking that door down.


----------



## omaroo

No mention of punks match on the road to video.

Is he injured and match cancelled?


----------



## Mr316

Imagine 3 years ago, someone told you Sting would be wrestling FTR, CM Punk will be there and Danielson would wrestle Omega in the main event. All this in New York City at the Arthur Ash Stadium in front of a sold out crowd. It’s like we’re taking all of this for granted since we’re now in it but what’s happening tomorrow is absolutely fucking incredible.


----------



## Mr316

omaroo said:


> No mention of punks match on the road to video.
> 
> Is he injured and match cancelled?


Punk’s match is on Rampage Friday.


----------



## omaroo

Mr316 said:


> Punk’s match is on Rampage Friday.


Ye know that but strange wasnt mentioned like the other 2 matches for rampage.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> Imagine 3 years ago, someone told you Sting would be wrestling FTR, CM Punk will be there and Danielson would wrestle Omega in the main event. All this in New York City at the Arthur Ash Stadium in front of a sold out crowd. It’s like we’re taking all of this for granted since we’re now in it but what’s happening tomorrow is absolutely fucking incredible.


It really is fucking massive. This shit is WrestleMania III of the modern era. On free TV.

I know you don’t typically give away big shit for free, but the advertising this can do for AEW…


----------



## GTM24

It's just sad knowing that Omega and Danielson might go out there and have the best tv match in AEW history. And yet Cornette's shitty cult are still going to trash Omega no matter what because that's all they do. They just hide behind their keyboard and repeat what their cult daddy says.


----------



## THANOS

MaseMan said:


> I really wonder how they will book the finish of Omega vs Danielson. Either one deserves to go over. I somehow doubt it ends in a draw or a double DQ. I have a hard time thinking Danielson will lose in his first AEW match, though.


Double-pin bro. Danielson hits the Flying Knee at the same time as the V-Trigger and they both lay out TKO'd with their arm dropping on each other's motionless body for the 3 count.


----------



## THANOS

omaroo said:


> No mention of punks match on the road to video.
> 
> Is he injured and match cancelled?


It's on Rampage and Punk has a promo segment planned for tmw on Dynamite so he'll do all the hyping there.


----------



## thorn123

My brain hurts thinking about who is going over in kenny v bryan.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Regarding how the Danielson/ Omega match should end; 20 ish minutes when out of nowhere, Omega gets his head taken off, by a Buckshot Lariat from a returning Hangman. The show ends with Hangman staring a hole into Danielson, saying ' That title is mine!' and ' Get you're ass in line like everyone else!'

AEW hasn't really done a DQ yet and this would be a good way to do it. I would want it to be announced as a DQ resulting in a No Contest. Hangman has no affiliation with Bryan so that should not result in a victory for him.

It is one of the things that irks me about when other promotions do that.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

This Road To show was great. That Malakai Black promo should have been on TV.


----------



## elo

DaveRA said:


> My brain hurts thinking about who is going over in kenny v bryan.


That's what makes it so good, the only result that won't happen is Dragon losing clean.....Tony won't do that in his first match. Time limit draw sounds like a cop out but if the match starts with say ~35 mins left on the show and has a 30 minute time limit then it's pretty much a certainty. Kenny is likely passing out/about to tap as the time expires and then the final few minutes of the show would be angles to setup future storylines for Kenny so we likely see run-ins galore until Hangman returns and Kenny bolts for the nearest exit door.


----------



## thorn123

elo said:


> That's what makes it so good, the only result that won't happen is Dragon losing clean.....Tony won't do that in his first match. Time limit draw sounds like a cop out but if the match starts with say ~35 mins left on the show and has a 30 minute time limit then it's pretty much a certainty. Kenny is likely passing out/about to tap as the time expires and then the final few minutes of the show would be angles to setup future storylines for Kenny so we likely see run-ins galore until Hangman returns and Kenny bolts for the nearest exit door.


thats what i am thinking. i dont want either losing clean


----------



## Dizzie

I hope this more serious omega is sticking around for good, it's a lot better.


----------



## Dizzie

Ftr have to go over against darby and sting to help make them relevant again as they have become an afterthought and it won't hurt sting and darby as a team to lose


----------



## zkorejo

Am I the only one here who thinks Hangman is returning here on this show?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks Hangman is returning here on this show?


nope, i am betting on it


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nope, i am betting on it


If he is then I think Omega vs Bryan will end with interference and a bloody beatdown on Bryan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> If he is then I think Omega vs Bryan will end with interference and a bloody beatdown on Bryan.


my 2c

Kenny and Danielson ends with AEWs first ever DQ

BD gets distracted, v-trigger, v-trigger

and then kenny just lays in to him in the corner with knees, ref pulls him off, ‘jr says something like, “we don’t want it to end like this”

kenny pushes off ref and knees the helpless BD, ref has no choice but the DQ, commentary goes wild with ‘how dare kenny do this’ - crowd boos, kenny doesn‘t stop, BDs health is in danger

hangman’s music hits

goosebumps


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my 2c
> 
> Kenny and Danielson ends with AEWs first ever DQ
> 
> BD gets distracted, v-trigger, v-trigger
> 
> and then kenny just lays in to him in the corner with knees, ref pulls him off, ‘jr says something like, “we don’t want it to end like this”
> 
> kenny pushes off ref and knees the helpless BD, ref has no choice but the DQ, commentary goes wild with ‘how dare kenny do this’ - crowd boos, kenny doesn‘t stop, BDs health is in danger
> 
> hangman’s music hits
> 
> goosebumps


I think Elite will be there somehow too, to get the heel heat from this. When he's destroying Bryan with VTriggers, have even elite try to stop Omega as he's going too far. 

Hangman alone cleaning the entire ring full of Elite will make it even more cool imo. Elite sell it like they have seen a ghost.


----------



## thorn123

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my 2c
> 
> Kenny and Danielson ends with AEWs first ever DQ
> 
> BD gets distracted, v-trigger, v-trigger
> 
> and then kenny just lays in to him in the corner with knees, ref pulls him off, ‘jr says something like, “we don’t want it to end like this”
> 
> kenny pushes off ref and knees the helpless BD, ref has no choice but the DQ, commentary goes wild with ‘how dare kenny do this’ - crowd boos, kenny doesn‘t stop, BDs health is in danger
> 
> hangman’s music hits
> 
> goosebumps


it has to end by DQ or by nefarious means


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

^ that's not a bad idea.

I guess they could always do the ol' ref stoppage after Kenny won't stop beating and V-Triggering him in the corner. Also Bryan could be a bloody mess after a chairshot or two via interference, playing up on his past concussions. He just won't give up, baw gawd. Danielson has no quit in him and all that. Then Hangman makes the save after an nWo style beatdown. Maybe they tie Bryan up and whip him like Hollywood Hogan used to do lul

Similar to the Heavenly Bodies vs the Thrillseekers at the 1994 Night of Legends.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Perhaps the Bullet Club help Bryan Danielson..... Maybe Bryan Danielson joins the Bullet Club.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my 2c
> 
> Kenny and Danielson ends with AEWs first ever DQ
> 
> BD gets distracted, v-trigger, v-trigger
> 
> and then kenny just lays in to him in the corner with knees, ref pulls him off, ‘jr says something like, “we don’t want it to end like this”
> 
> kenny pushes off ref and knees the helpless BD, ref has no choice but the DQ, commentary goes wild with ‘how dare kenny do this’ - crowd boos, kenny doesn‘t stop, BDs health is in danger
> 
> hangman’s music hits
> 
> goosebumps


Goddammit that’s so fucking good. Too bad it won’t be anything like this lol


----------



## Whoanma

zkorejo said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks Hangman is returning here on this show?





LifeInCattleClass said:


> nope, i am betting on it


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Dizzie said:


> Ftr have to go over against darby and sting to help make them relevant again as they have become an afterthought and it won't hurt sting and darby as a team to lose


Would you have Sting take a Big Rig from FTR?


----------



## bdon

Dax Harwood been doing some GREAT heel shit on Twitter.


----------



## Mr316

This is it. The biggest show in AEW history. Tonight!


----------



## MaseMan

I do think FTR will go over Darby and Sting somehow. This will set up FTR being back in the tag title mix.

BTW, their match against two job guys earlier this week was incredible (either on Elevation or Dark, I can't remember...). They made those guys look like a million bucks, but still went over in the end.


----------



## bdon

MaseMan said:


> I do think FTR will go over Darby and Sting somehow. This will set up FTR being back in the tag title mix.
> 
> BTW, their match against two job guys earlier this week was incredible (either on Elevation or Dark, I can't remember...). They made those guys look like a million bucks, but still went over in the end.


FTR is fucking phenomenal at making the opposition’s shit make sense, look like a million bucks, and still find a way to win.

FTR could teach Cody a thing or two about how to properly put someone over.


----------



## omaroo

Was thinking to stay up or not but will finish at 3am not as late as their ppvs. 

So for this historic show will be staying to watch. Can't fucking wait!!!


----------



## 3venflow

Malakai is such a badass. If he has to lose tonight, I hope it's by nefarious means and not too decisive. I could see Stephen Amell distracting him to help Cody then Malakai kicking Amell's head off in a match next week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440667194917101569


----------



## Garty




----------



## Alright_Mate

Being a massive Tennis fan and with the US Open only a few weeks ago, I’m looking forward to seeing the transition of a Wrestling show in Arthur Ashe stadium.

This could be one of the coolest nights in Wrestling in terms of venues, the card isn’t too bad either


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> I think Elite will be there somehow too, to get the heel heat from this. When he's destroying Bryan with VTriggers, have even elite try to stop Omega as he's going too far.
> 
> Hangman alone cleaning the entire ring full of Elite will make it even more cool imo. Elite sell it like they have seen a ghost.


And imagine that moment of confusion with Adam Cole - he doesn’t know Hangman is an enemy / he’ll have no idea what is going on


----------



## rich110991

So much hype!


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> And imagine that moment of confusion with Adam Cole - he doesn’t know Hangman is an enemy / he’ll have no idea what is going on


They can’t run with that BTE bit! Lol


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> Malakai is such a badass. If he has to lose tonight, I hope it's by nefarious means and not too decisive. I could see Stephen Amell distracting him to help Cody then Malakai kicking Amell's head off in a match next week.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440667194917101569


No. Anything other than tonight’s match ending with more of the heat on Black is just more of the same bullshit of Cody making sure he feels more important. Fuck that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> They can’t run with that BTE bit! Lol


Lol, I live in hope


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol, I live in hope


Sports Entertainment is that way, sir.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> No. Anything other than tonight’s match ending with more of the heat on Black is just more of the same bullshit of* Cody making sure he feels more important.* Fuck that.


Cody is not booking anything, for fuck sake.

Attack and insult Khan since he's the one who decide who win


----------



## Whoanma

bdon said:


> No. Anything other than tonight’s match ending with more of the heat on Black is just more of the same bullshit of Cody making sure he feels more important. Fuck that.


Cory was given some sound advice for tonight.


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> Cody is not booking anything, for fuck sake.
> 
> Attack and insult Khan since he's the one who decide who win


Then no goddamn wrestler should join AEW, because the minute you get put into a program with Cody rHHHodes, “Tony Khan” with a smile on his face and drool on his zipper, will randomly decide that you are not allowed to come out of the feud looking more important than Cody.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Then no goddamn wrestler should join AEW, because the minute you get put into a program with Cody rHHHodes, “Tony Khan” with a smile on his face and drool on his zipper, will randomly decide that you are not allowed to come out of the feud looking more important than Cody.


Well, Cody cost him a lot of money / big investment

its understandable under those circumstances


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, Cody cost him a lot of money / big investment
> 
> its understandable under those circumstances


Cody is far, far down the list of top wrestlers now. There is no way in hell you should sign Black, have him squash Cody just as a token for signing, then immediately fall to the wayside in order to keep the heat in Cody.

If the heat is on Cody, and not Black, after this match, then will you all please admit to seeing what I’ve been saying? I actually don’t even care if Cody wins the match to be honest, but if he does, it needs to only be used as a storytelling device to put the heat (aka the audience’s attention) fully on Black. 

None of the typical Cody bullshit: loses to MJF but has months of tv revolving around he and his TNT title while MJF sits in the crowd or loses to Darby but has Team Taz wanting to fight Cody more than they fight Darby. None of that shit can go on.

I’m only looking at where the narrator places the heat. It has to be on Black coming out of this feud.


----------



## rbl85

Something that you didn't think about is that for TNT Cody is the face of AEW


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> Something that you didn't think about is that for TNT Cody is the face of AEW


_mocking voice_ 

Something that you didn’t think about is that for USA HHH is the face of WWE.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> _mocking voice_
> 
> Something that you didn’t think about is that *for USA HHH is the face of WWE.*


Maybe more "was" no ?


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> Maybe more "was" no ?


I was acting as if that would be a viable excuse for his Reign of Terror.

Cody refuses to give away the heat. Flat out.


----------



## 3venflow

Just under 19,000 tickets sold now. Can they get to 20k? I'd comp the obstructed view seats to get to that milestone.

My predictions for the Dynamite half of Grand Slam:


MJF to beat Pillman Jr.
Cody to beat Malakai Black
Sting & Darby to beat FTR
Britt Baker to beat Ruby Soho
Omega and Danielson to go to a time limit draw

The main event is one of the toughest to predict big matches in a long time. I could see all three outcomes happening really, but feel like a draw would be the safe bet unless the plan is to have them headline Full Gear against each other (I'm still holding out for Kenny vs. Hangman).


----------



## omaroo

Thought 20,000 tickets were sold?


----------



## bdon

I really don’t know how things will play out tonight, but I do know that Bryan and Omega will go out there and absolutely fucking kill it to put AEW on the map.


----------



## Aedubya

MJF 
Black 
FTR 
Baker
Omega wins by Disqualification, Page returns


----------



## Prosper

Man tonight is gonna be *FIRE.*

Prediction time:

Bryan/Omega ends in a time limit draw. This match is gonna be damn near perfect if expectations are met. I'm lowering my expectations to under a 5 star match to limit any disappointment, but no way it doesn't hit at least hit a 4 1/2 stars. The crowd will be thunderous for this one and both guys will be out there looking to prove themselves as the best in the world. I can't wait to see the visual of the arena, its gonna be tremendous. I expect to see NJPW level Omega and American Dragon level Bryan tonight. It'll be technical in the beginning and the tides will turn once Kenny hits that first V-Trigger and gets pissed at himself for getting outwrestled. Bryan will try to get Kenny to submit multiple times. I can see Omega kicking out of Bryan's running knee finisher as well, which will be one of the top moments in the match. Kenny probably won't hit the OWA, and if he does, Bryan will probably roll out of the ring to avoid the pinfall. Its still the most protected finisher in wrestling and if Bryan kicks out of it, then that's fine, but Bryan needs to return the favor by getting pinned clean after the 2nd one. If it does end in a draw and Bryan gets beatdown, then I am fully expecting a Hangman Page return to end the show. Then we go into Part III of the Omega/Hangman feud ending at Full Gear with Hangman being crowned as champion.

Cody vs Black ends with Black getting the victory after a hard fought battle by Cody. But Black won't go over 100% clean which I'm fine with because Cody in my opinion is still a top talent that should be somewhat protected, especially if he intends on winning the World title in the future. But Black has to go over here or it'll undo a lot of wat Black has built in the last 6 weeks. The guy is easily a main eventer and beating Cody once more tonight will solidify that. I'm expecting Black to get his ass whooped tonight, but in the end Cody will eat another Black Mass for the 1-2-3. After the match, Black will try to "retire" Cody, but the Nightmare Family will run out to save him, only for Black to calmly slide out of the ring as he has been doing the last couple weeks.

Britt Baker beats Ruby Soho obviously. This should also be a good one though. Since coming into AEW, Ruby has had a noticeable reinvigoration that literally can be felt through the screen. So happy for her. Her Casino battle royal win and her Rampage promo with Britt already overshadows her entire main roster, which is just crazy. That's what happens when you give talent a chance to shine. The crowd is hot for her, they know who she is, and this match has plenty of heat behind it. Ruby will definitely be looking to prove herself and show the world how good she is tonight. Personally, I think she's just an above average talent in ring but tonight she'll be looking to take it up a notch and I'm sure both of these women will deliver.

MJF beats Brian Pillman Jr. MJF's heat has been pretty aggressive in the last 2-3 weeks since coming off of his feud with Jericho. All the heat he would get in the early days of AEW has made a quick return. Pillman Jr. is getting a huge run as a solo babyface working wit MJF. The build has been really good as well with MJF burying the Pillman family and with Brian defending his family's honor. The crowd is gonna be hot for this one too.

Sting/Darby vs FTR is gonna be some entertaining shit. I'm going with FTR to get the win here with a Shatter Machine on Sting for the pin. It'll be Sting's first AEW loss and will elevate FTR back up to where they want to be as they make their way back to the Tag Team Championships. I'd probably open the show with this or Cody/Black.

Punk will cut a promo on Team Taz and hype his match with Hobbs on Friday. As said earlier in this thread, all I'm looking for here is for Punk to cut a pissed off promo like the good old days and I'm happy. I'm sure this won't disappoint either.

Gonna be a Wrestlemania level show tonight for sure.


----------



## bdon

No way in hell do you waste the OWA kickout on someone as already established and over as Bryan. You can literally make a star with that moment, don’t waste on a known talent.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Crazy that only 2 of the 5 matches are relatively predictable results - MJF and Britt to win. The rest is wide open IMO so as well as getting top level matches it should be an emotional roller-coaster too.

Still hoping to see Hangman appear to face off with Omega - the crowd would pop big time surely.


----------



## Mr316

We’re in for perhaps the greatest wrestling show on cable TV ever. Yes. I said it. The card is incredible. The NY crowd will be absolutely wild. The stadium is amazing. It’s gonna be a very special night.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> We’re in for perhaps the greatest wrestling show on cable TV ever. Yes. I said it. The card is incredible. The NY crowd will be absolutely wild. The stadium is amazing. It’s gonna be a very special night.


Headlined by those two “vanilla midget midcard geeks”, Kenny Omega and Daniel Bryan.

I know you and I keep saying it, but this feels massive. Like a moment that is going to be bookmarked in history forever.


----------



## Mr316

bdon said:


> Headlined by those two “vanilla midget midcard geeks”, Kenny Omega and Daniel Bryan.
> 
> I know you and I keep saying it, but this feels massive. Like a moment that is going to be bookmarked in history forever.


This is the show that will make wrestlers from other companies including many in WWE go: wow… I need to be part of this.


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> No way in hell do you waste the OWA kickout on someone as already established and over as Bryan. You can literally make a star with that moment, don’t waste on a known talent.


Even if Omega goes over clean? I think it would be worth it.


----------



## bdon

Prosper said:


> Even if Omega goes over clean? I think it would be worth it.


Nope. I’d rather watch Omega be squashed like a fucking geek than see a kickout of the OWA be wasted on such a bigtime, known talent as Bryan. That sort of thing would subtly tell the audience that Kenny Omega’s big, bad feared move that has been death for every other opponent doesn’t mean shit when it comes to the upper echelon of WWE stars. Kicking out of the OWA is a storytelling device they have in their back pocket that they only get to use once. Anytime they go that route again will never have the impact it has that first time.

If Bryan eats it, he has to sell it. I don’t care if it ends up being Page kicking out of it or not, thought that would be most fitting, so long as it is one of Page, Darby, Jungle Boy or MJF. Someone that can be “a made man” by not falling victim to it.


----------



## Boldgerg

Hoping we finally get the Wardlow/MJF split tonight.

Should be a brilliant show.


----------



## Chan Hung

PPV feel tonight! Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes


----------



## Mr316

Chan Hung said:


> PPV feel tonight! Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes


Bigger than a PPV. Card is stacked. 1.5 million people watching a stadium show. This is wild.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440695141090553861

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sim8

bdon said:


> No way in hell do you waste the OWA kickout on someone as already established and over as Bryan. You can literally make a star with that moment, don’t waste on a known talent.


Should be Hangman but to be fair as long as Hangman takes the belt, I won't mind too much letting Bryan kick out of the OWA. 20,000 people going crazy in shock over that is worth the moment


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Boop


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440727581217591300


----------



## omaroo

I thought all out was amazing but man I'm even more hyped. 

Hopefully we see a really special show.


----------



## Shaun_27

They cannot do a DQ here. A clean finish is needed in the main event of a stadium show.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440343794906386432
> STFU Cody and just fucking lose here.


Dude, come on, Cody Rhodes is in character there


----------



## zkorejo

sim8 said:


> Should be Hangman but to be fair as long as Hangman takes the belt, I won't mind too much letting Bryan kick out of the OWA. 20,000 people going crazy in shock over that is worth the moment


Would be an amazing pop with 20000 fans.. but man.. sounds like a waste on a made man like Bryan to me.


----------



## Tell it like it is




----------



## zkorejo

Apart from the absolute stacked card for this show, here's what I think they can also do here:

Buddy Murphy joining House of Black costing Cody the match. 

Christian turning heel on Jungleboy after losing here.

Hangman returning.


----------



## sim8

zkorejo said:


> Would be an amazing pop with 20000 fans.. but man.. sounds like a waste on a made man like Bryan to me.


Maybe you're right. But all I want is a killer match tonight, and Hangman to ultimately win the belt from Kenny. Apart from that, they can take any route they want to get there.


----------



## Mr316

#AEWGrandSlam already trending #8 on Twitter. Also, crazy line in front of Arthur Ashe. Incredible buzz.


----------



## Dizzie

ripcitydisciple said:


> Would you have Sting take a Big Rig from FTR?


No way, have darby take the pin, it won't do him any harm as darby is a singles wrestler in a team that have barely tagged together against a legit top tag team with years and years of building great chemistry together in ftr


----------



## Jbardo37

Can’t wait for this show, hoping for Bryan and Kenny to go to a time limit draw.


----------



## shandcraig

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, come on, Cody Rhodes is in character there



what i got from that post is the guy is just asking cody to be normal and lose.No special treatment even when he loses. Regardless of cody being in character what he said is bullshit.


----------



## Prosper

Q & A from Bryan on tonight's show among other things for anyone interested:

*Q: What’s been your general impressions of AEW after being around the company the last couple of weeks?*

A: It’s been a lot of fun. One of the things that I really like is the energy of everyone feeling this company is growing together. From Tony Khan on down to the younger wrestlers, it’s a really fun atmosphere to be in. It feels almost playful in a way.

*Q: Do you like the idea of getting this dream match with Kenny right out of the gate?*

A: This is kind of one of my ideas I came in with is doing this right away. The idea came from when I came back from my retirement (in 2018) there were a lot of matches in WWE people wanted to see and we either took a long time to get to them or even didn’t get to them at all and I think we lost some of the momentum when fans were excited about me coming back from my retirement. And at the time I felt yeah, build to these matches, build to these matches. I think with so many exciting people coming into AEW you can build to a CM Punk-Kenny Omega match. You can build to some of those matches, but I also think fans want to see something right away to get them super excited. To be fair, I want my first match in AEW to feel like a big deal. So there is no bigger deal than me versus Kenny Omega right now.

*Q: Has it hit you that you were in the WrestleMania main event a couple of months ago and now your debut is probably the biggest “Dynamite” AEW’s had?*

A: It doesn’t hit me like that. The WrestleMania part at least doesn’t. It’s weird though because it literally feels like the biggest match of my career (Wednesday) because of the jump. It’s my first match in AEW. Because it’s Arthur Ashe Stadium, because I think a lot of people are going to be watching it and maybe trying out AEW for the first time and if we give them something great, I hope they stick around. On the converse side (laughs), if it really bombs and it really sucks, it’s gonna be, “We don’t want to watch this show.”

I have also been looking forward to wrestling Kenny for years. As I was in WWE I thought it was a match that actually would never happen. But when Kenny and I wrestled before he didn’t have that much of a name on the independent scene and hadn’t done all the stuff he did in Japan. As that was happening and I was in WWE I was like, “Whoa, I would love to wrestle this guy.” 

*Q: The last time you faced Kenny was in 2009 in PWG (Pro Wrestling Guerrilla). What do you remember about that match?*

A: I had known Kenny a little bit and that was essentially — it’s really weird looking back at it now — it’s essentially a comedy match. Obviously what you see Wednesday will be 100 percent different from that. I very distinctly remember us talking about the match before we had it. We were joking about some of these ideas. We just started riffing on the concept like, “OK, your name is not American Dragon, that’s nobody’s real name (Laugh). What if we both had the same name? We are both John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt,” and then we’d start singing it. Would the crowd start doing it? You have to keep in mind we were riffing back and forth on it and then Kenny’s like, “We should do it.” For me, there was a very fear-based reaction of like, “Hey, I don’t think people are gonna like this.” (Laughs). It turns out they loved it.

*Q: You talked about comedy there, it feels like your presentation so far in AEW has been more intense. The language has been a little more intense. Why have you chosen that to be the way to start differentiating Daniel Bryan from Bryan Danielson? And how would you like the audience to separate the two?*

A: There is a very clear distinction from the Bryan Danielson pre-WWE and the Daniel Bryan underdog character WWE kind of created. So I like my wrestling to be intense. I like it to be serious and you can add comedy and that kind of stuff in there and you can add a bit of levity. If I came in and didn’t feel like I was ready to be the best, right, if I was like, “OK, I’m not sure where I’m at in the company” or whatever, I might have taken a different tack. I feel like this is the best version of myself right now and I want people to be excited in the sense of like, “Whoa, we’re gonna see some hard-nosed great wrestling.” Eventually, we may get to some sort of things that may be a little bit lighter and looser, but I wanted to come in and really differentiate between Bryan Danielson and Daniel Bryan.

*Q: What was the thing that put AEW over the top and at what point did you make the final decision?*

A: Gosh, I made the final decision pretty late in the game. (Laughs) My wife (Brie Bella) was actually the one who kind of pushed me in the sense of, “Hey you have to make a decision at some point.” I was really enjoying the summer with my kids. I was really putting it off because it was a hard decision for me. I think at the end of the day there were two main things that put AEW over the edge. It is one, what would be best for the wrestling business in the sense of, “Hey, could I make a big impact in AEW?” If you have two really strong wrestling companies that’s good for the fans, it’s good for the wrestlers, it’s good for everybody. Sometimes I contemplate things in the idea of service versus selfishness. Especially since we’ve had our daughter, I’ve tried to focus on service more than selfishness. 

There’s the service aspect. When I went back and forth, where would I be of most use or that sort of thing, I kind of decided that the best place for the entire industry would be for me to be in AEW. But then from the selfishness aspect, there’s just so many people I want to wrestle there (Laughs). I’ve been in WWE for 11 years. I’d wrestled a lot of the people on the roster. You look at all these fresh matches, you look at the ability to do outside stuff. Also, the next three years are probably the last three years of my career that I’ll be able to go as hard as I want to be able to go.

Vince McMahon was very protective of me in the sense of protective of my health kind of stuff and I get that. I believe I’m more capable than … he protects me in a caring way. I feel like I can go harder than sometimes they would want me to in WWE. AEW will allow me that freedom to go as hard as I want.

*Q: Protective in the sense of how many matches he was allowing you to wrestle or something along those lines?*

A: No, no. Protective in the sense of like things that I could or could not do that were very specific to me. You also have to understand that WWE’s relationship with my health is different. So, Tony Khan knows all the information, but he didn’t have to experience it in real time. So when the doctors say, “Bryan’s clear to literally do anything,” right, and these are the best doctors in the world, right? He doesn’t have any residual pain of these others things that had happened to me the way that WWE does. And you say that and there’s the freedom argument, but the WWE perspective is coming in a very loving way. It’s not a negative way.


(Vince) used this analogy with me a lot. He likened me to a racehorse who needs a bit in their mouth because some racehorses need a bit in their mouth because you need to be able to control the racehorse. If you don’t, they’ll run themselves into the ground. When he said that in the back of my mind I’d always think, “Yeah, but I’d kind of rather be a wild horse rather than a racehorse with a bit in my mouth.” That was a big point too as far as signing with AEW. 

*Q: Did you have a conversation with Vince before you made the decision or tell him that you were leaving?*

A: Besides my wife, he was the first person I told. He and I have a great relationship. That was actually one of the harder things about leaving. Because I had such a positive experience in WWE. From my perspective, I have a lot of respect and love for him and that was one of the hardest things. Like, I don’t want him to think I’m betraying him or anything like that. It was really hard. One of the main reason’s why it took me so long to make the decision was my loyalty to Vince.

*Q: Why is getting to wrestle in New Japan so important to you and were you surprised WWE was going to allow you to do it had you gone back there?*

A: I wasn’t that surprised because there’s a good logical argument as to why anybody should try to have a good relationship with New Japan or another Japanese company. It’s not only good for, “Hey, this is fun to do,” I think it would be good for talent to go and learn there. There’s a lot of reasons why I think it’s a smart idea. The reason why wrestling in Japan is so important to me is it’s kind of my favorite style. The fans enjoy and like more of the mat wrestling style and the hard-hitting style. 

*Q: Are there guys at the top of your list in AEW that you want to make sure you wrestle?*

A: Jon Moxley and I had wrestled in WWE, but never on a super big singles match of anything like that. I would love to wrestle him and Cody. But then there are the young guys that I really think are interesting matches. Darby Allin is becoming a huge star. But I’m really intrigued by Dante Martin. He’s not the biggest name on the list, but he can just do so many incredible things. There’s Jungle Boy, there’s MJF. Hangman Page is only 30 years old.

*Q: Fans have kind of had fun with the idea of you coming out in white T-shirts for a few weeks. Was there a reason to wear just a very plain shirt?*

A: I’m really not interested in selling people things, my merch shirt or anything like that. The other idea, this is more of a general concept in my life as far as … if you try so hard to look a certain way, you’re focusing on the wrong thing. Steve Jobs just had like five black turtlenecks or something. He didn’t have to choose.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LOLLLLLL - you FUCKERS told me the CODY v Pentagon matches meant NOTHING! and that it was a BOTCHED mini-feud and CODY SUCKSSSS

it only was the start of bringing us BRIAN FUUUUCKING DANIELSONNNNNN!!! Tell em LICC!!

(lol, ignore the dramatic effect hyperbole above - but this is quite interesting)


----------



## Basvicii

Any other UK peeps staying up till 1am to watch this? ☕


----------



## rich110991

Basvicii said:


> Any other UK peeps staying up till 1am to watch this? ☕


Definitely!


----------



## shawnyhc01

Damn, the event is still couple hours to wait, but we got over 200 posts here already!!


----------



## Basvicii

Wish there was a kick off show! Would love to stick it one to keep my occupied for the next 3 hours!


----------



## Prosper

-You Can't See Me- said:


> Is Rampage live Friday or are they recording it at 8 PM?


They’re taping it right after Dynamite tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Working overtime because some ass clown decided not to show up. Going to miss the first hour unfortunately. Spam tag me if the DMD match starts before 9 so I can use my Xfinity stream app.*


----------



## THANOS

kennykiller12 said:


> This Road To show was great. That Malakai Black promo should have been on TV.


I think it should definitely prelude the match tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist

shandcraig said:


> what i got from that post is the guy is just asking cody to be normal and lose.No special treatment even when he loses. Regardless of cody being in character what he said is bullshit.


Honestly, Cody Rhodes isn’t just going to suddenly be off-character and then publicly announce online that he’ll go lose tonight to appease his naysayers.


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit DMD said:


> *Working overtime because some ass clown decided not to show up. Going to miss the first hour unfortunately. Spam tag me if the DMD match starts before 9 so I can use my Xfinity stream app.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Not sure how they are going to fit it all in, but it is PPV level.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Basvicii said:


> Any other UK peeps staying up till 1am to watch this? ☕


2am for me - no way i’m missing it


----------



## Prosper

The Legit DMD said:


> *Working overtime because some ass clown decided not to show up. Going to miss the first hour unfortunately. Spam tag me if the DMD match starts before 9 so I can use my Xfinity stream app.*


If I were you I'd just skip the whole show while at work and avoid spoilers so you can watch when you're home lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *Working overtime because some ass clown decided not to show up. Going to miss the first hour unfortunately. Spam tag me if the DMD match starts before 9 so I can use my Xfinity stream app.*


aw, that sucks

soz you are missing the first hour. Have your DVR set?


----------



## rich110991

Is Bray a free agent yet??


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

rich110991 said:


> Is Bray a free agent yet??


Late October I think. Probably Full Gear in November if it is happening


----------



## Mr316




----------



## DammitChrist

I’ll pretty much only miss the first 10-15 minutes since I clock out from work at 8 PM EST. 

However, I can easily rewatch what I missed by seeing an online stream during the commercial breaks so I can catch up with the first 10-15 minutes as the show progresses


----------



## shandcraig

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, Cody Rhodes isn’t just going to suddenly be off-character and then publicly announce online that he’ll go lose tonight to appease his naysayers.



thats not what it was about. The guy was clearly implying he wants cody to lose like everyone else and fuck off. Not turn every win or every lose into a special cody moment when it doesnt happen with everyone else. Even if it was just someone hating on him just saying lose his in character response was also laughable.


----------



## shandcraig

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 108950



nevermind. anyways epic venue for wrestling


----------



## DammitChrist

shandcraig said:


> thats not what it was about. The guy was clearly implying he wants cody to lose like everyone else and fuck off. Not turn every win or every lose into a special cody moment when it doesnt happen with everyone else. Even if it was just someone hating on him just saying lose his in character response was also laughable.


Cody won’t “fuck off” (thankfully), and he shouldn’t try to appease his naysayers just because they want to see him lose. 

Of course Cody will obviously say that he’ll “try to win.” 

He gave the right response there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shandcraig said:


> nevermind. anyways epic venue for wrestling


bruh, what?

its laid our like a tennis match would be / ground seats on other half of court


----------



## shandcraig

DammitChrist said:


> Cody won’t “fuck off” (thankfully), and he shouldn’t try to appease his naysayers just because they want to see him lose.
> 
> Of course, Cody will say that he’ll “try to win.”
> 
> He gave the right response there.


so its ok that cody cant just lose like everyone else on the roster ? instead every time he loses he gets extra story telling treatment. that does not sound healthy to support. 

i think you're missing my point of this convo. Im talking about the fact he has to make every win or every lose into some special thing when thats not the case for anyone else. he loses its followed by some special segement or promo or storyline. Its toxic


----------



## bdon

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Late October I think. Probably Full Gear in November if it is happening


Meltzer recently said the 90 days is up sooner than thought.


----------



## shandcraig

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bruh, what?
> 
> View attachment 108951


ya my bad the venue looked long side in the other photo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shandcraig said:


> ya my bad the venue looked long side in the other photo.


ah, ok - yeah, i get what you mean

bad angle on the first one - not wide enough lens


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

bdon said:


> Meltzer recently said the 90 days is up sooner than thought.


Oh right. I assumed it started on July 31st. Maybe I read it wrong somewhere.


----------



## bdon

shandcraig said:


> so its ok that cody cant just lose like everyone else on the roster ? instead every time he loses he gets extra story telling treatment. that does not sound healthy to support.
> 
> i think you're missing my point of this convo. Im talking about the fact he has to make every win or every lose into some special thing when thats not the case for anyone else. he loses its followed by some special segement or promo or storyline. Its toxic


Exactly. Cody gets to maintain the lion’s share of the heat. Whether he wins or loses, Cody comes out of things with the more meaningful story. He makes sure he gets most of the heat coming out of the match, aka the audience’s attention.

If this story with Malakai Black follows the previous 2 years’ Cody formula, then Black can win or Black can lose - and Black will go into a nothing feud with someone like Butcher and Blade while Cody, win or lose, goes into a program with Miro, MJF, Punk, or Adam Cole - something that keeps Cody white hot.

I’m still super curious what happened to the budding feud with Penta. Feels like a situation where Penta agreed to a story, thinking he was getting pushed, and immediately turned on a dime asking out of it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Looking forward to the show. Pretty hyped for it.


----------



## bdon

Cody does have a chance here to really wipe some of the slate clean by making sure the heat is on Black after tonight. I don’t care if Black wins or not, so long as it leads to a better and bigger story for Black than Cody gets coming out of it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Could this be the night that Danielson finally gets a 5 star rating from Meltzer?


----------



## Mr316

Less than 2 hours away. This is gonna be unbelievable.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Omega vs Danielson is literally a Wrestle Kingdom match on free tv.


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> Cody does have a chance here to really wipe some of the slate clean by making sure the heat is on Black after tonight. I don’t care if Black wins or not, so long as it leads to a better and bigger story for Black than Cody gets coming out of it.


said it well


----------



## omaroo

Got my tea and snacks ready just to keep me awake lol

Less than 2 hours away from a historic show.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Fuck it, I'm staying up. Lucky I work from home - it's guna be an unproductive morning! 

I'm guna put this out there - I don't care if Danielson wins, Omega wins or if it's draw /non finish. Just hoping they smash it. Plenty of opportunities for a future rematch in any case. 

Also, can we at least leave the Cody bashing until he's actually done something bad lol


----------



## omaroo

Pentagon Senior said:


> Fuck it, I'm staying up. Lucky I work from home - it's guna be an unproductive morning!
> 
> I'm guna put this out there - I don't care if Danielson wins, Omega wins or if it's draw /non finish. Just hoping they smash it. Plenty of opportunities for a future rematch in any case.
> 
> Also, can we at least leave the Cody bashing until he's actually done something bad lol


Good to see fellow Brits staying up. 

It's always a long late nights for us peeps.


----------



## Mr316

#AEWGrandSlam already trending #4 on Twitter.


----------



## ProjectGargano

omaroo said:


> Good to see fellow Brits staying up.
> 
> It's always a long late nights for us peeps.


Me too, i am in the same timezone as UK.


----------



## Sad Panda

crowd is already electric!
Let’s GO!


----------



## bdon

Pentagon Senior said:


> Fuck it, I'm staying up. Lucky I work from home - it's guna be an unproductive morning!
> 
> I'm guna put this out there - I don't care if Danielson wins, Omega wins or if it's draw /non finish. Just hoping they smash it. Plenty of opportunities for a future rematch in any case.
> 
> Also, can we at least leave the Cody bashing until he's actually done something bad lol


I don’t care if Cody wins or loses personally, so long as coming out of this Black is sent further up the card in more meaningful shit than Cody. Cody could lose tonight, flat out get squashed in under a minute and reignite the QT Marshall feud, but if he goes into that story and gives such a nothing feud special stipulations and over-the-top sports entertainment, then he can fuck right the hell off.

Win or lose, Black MUST be treated like a more important figure going forward. You can heat Cody up anytime as he is an EVP. You fuck up Black now, and you’ll never get the fans to trust that he is important. Look at where Lance Archer is on the card and the hearts and minds of so many.


----------



## Garty

Hey @Adapting and @Sad Panda where are you guys at?! Pics, seats, merchandise...

We need to see everything.


----------



## Bosnian21

Sooo hyped for tonight! Biggest Dynamite in history.


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> Me too, i am in the same timezone as UK.


It's 1 hour later for me


----------



## Sad Panda

There’s an LED entrance ramp


----------



## Mr316

I can’t see this show do under 1.4 million viewers.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Sad Panda said:


> View attachment 108953
> 
> 
> crowd is already electric!
> Let’s GO!


I'm so glad we're finally seeing a wrestling event in this stadium. This is one of the best constructed stadiums in the world.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

omaroo said:


> Good to see fellow Brits staying up.
> 
> It's always a long late nights for us peeps.


For sure but this one will be worth it. I've got ciders and smokes at the ready plus a takeaway on route - should be a fun night! 

Any drinks / food at your end?


----------



## omaroo

Looking at the setup that fucking stadium looks stunning for wrestling.

Even with roof open crowd will still be off the charts.

Man I love pro wrestling so much. Thanks AEW for giving me the vibes and feelings of the 90s and early 00s again.


----------



## omaroo

Pentagon Senior said:


> For sure but this one will be worth it. I've got ciders and smokes at the ready plus a takeaway on route - should be a fun night!
> 
> Any drinks / food at your end?


Nothing special mate.

Mainly got walkers crisps, pepsi max in the freezer and some chocolate cake for afters lol.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

bdon said:


> I don’t care if Cody wins or loses personally, so long as coming out of this Black is sent further up the card in more meaningful shit than Cody. Cody could lose tonight, flat out get squashed in under a minute and reignite the QT Marshall feud, but if he goes into that story and gives such a nothing feud special stipulations and over-the-top sports entertainment, then he can fuck right the hell off.
> 
> Win or lose, Black MUST be treated like a more important figure going forward. You can heat Cody up anytime as he is an EVP. You fuck up Black now, and you’ll never get the fans to trust that he is important. Look at where Lance Archer is on the card and the hearts and minds of so many.


Haha yeh I've seen your posts on the matter. I'm hoping for the same - I like Black a lot and he could do with the continued momentum - but I won't be too stressed either way so long as it's a good show. I may have to log out of here for half hour or so if Cody actually wins convincingly 😂


----------



## THANOS

The Boy Wonder said:


> Could this be the night that Danielson finally gets a 5 star rating from Meltzer?


Let's hope so.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Sad Panda said:


> There’s an LED entrance ramp



Ideal for dramatic entrance


----------



## PavelGaborik

So fucking hyped. 

No work tomorrow so I can to enjoy the show with an abundance of beer. 

Getting my pre-drink on now, see y'all soon!


----------



## Pentagon Senior

omaroo said:


> Nothing special mate.
> 
> Mainly got walkers crisps, pepsi max in the freezer and some chocolate cake for afters lol.


Sounds good to me! Chocolate cake to go along with watching the two best wrestlers in the world 👌


----------



## omaroo

I dont personally hate Cody as some seem to lol.

For me I see him as a midcard act as best not really a main eventer.

I do think Cody will win but the booking is key to keep Black looking strong and not lose momentum even in defeat. That is crucial for this match.


----------



## omaroo

Pentagon Senior said:


> Sounds good to me! Chocolate cake to go along with watching the two best wrestlers in the world 👌


Agreed mate.

Not really a big fan of Bryan or Omega.

BUT I respect the hell out of both and both are phenomenal wrestlers. Its gona be a brutal all out match and cant fucking wait for it.


----------



## rbl85

omaroo said:


> Looking at the setup that fucking stadium looks stunning for wrestling.
> 
> *Even with roof open crowd will still be off the charts.*
> 
> Man I love pro wrestling so much. Thanks AEW for giving me the vibes and feelings of the 90s and early 00s again.


I don't think the roof is open


----------



## DUSTY 74

rbl85 said:


> I don't think the roof is open



Think there’s chance of rain tonight so its not open


----------



## elo

Sad Panda said:


> View attachment 108953
> 
> 
> crowd is already electric!
> Let’s GO!


That's a sweeeeeet view, there's a video on youtube of someone up in the bleachers in line with the stage and it's still a pretty good view.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

I don't have issues with Cody and still don't get the hate ...Darby looked better after him and what happend with Brody and Cody getting his win back was an issue with his health

That being said Black needs to win here it will definitely be more competitive 


The nightmare family should stay on YouTube tho rampage at most


----------



## omaroo

rbl85 said:


> I don't think the roof is open


Oh sorry just seen the video above. Roof is indeed closed.


----------



## Sad Panda

“You’re gonna get your fucking head kicked in” chats already starting.


----------



## Mr316

Pentagon Senior said:


> For sure but this one will be worth it. I've got ciders and smokes at the ready plus a takeaway on route - should be a fun night!
> 
> Any drinks / food at your end?


Steak and salad with a nice cold beer.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Sad Panda

Not even kidding the merchandise lines have to be legit 45 minutes long. It’s absolutely insane. Aurthur Ashe is being completely overwhelmed right now


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Mr316 said:


> Steak and salad with a nice cold beer.


Yum yum. No fries though?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ewww I would love to stay up and watch but I need a clear head for an early start tomorrow. Might just half heartedly follow this thread until I nod off.


----------



## Mr316

Pentagon Senior said:


> Yum yum. No fries though?


I had fries for lunch so can’t really have them twice lol


----------



## omaroo

Pre show for anyone interested


----------



## Prosper

40 minutes letssss goooooo, got the drinks on deck ready to get litty


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

DUSTY 74 said:


> Ideal for dramatic entrance
> 
> 
> View attachment 108954


----------



## Mr316

Apparently Britt and Ruby are main eventing the show tonight. I’m shocked.


----------



## Prosper

According to Dasha/Alex, Britt Baker/Ruby Soho is main eventing? Wow.

Definitely not the right choice but whatever.


----------



## RapShepard

I must be dead inside I'm excited for the show, think the fan count is neat, but the building itself just does nothing for me lol. Maybe when all the fans are in it'll hit me


----------



## DUSTY 74

🤔 Maybe Cody / Malakai Tonight leads to … Debuting


----------



## Mainboy

Prosper said:


> According to Dasha/Alex, Britt Baker/Ruby Soho is main eventing? Wow.
> 
> Definitely not the right choice but whatever.


That promo they both done on Friday was the reason they are main eventing.


----------



## Chelsea

Let's fucking go, Bay Bay!


----------



## rbl85

Mainboy said:


> That promo they both done on Friday was the reason they are main eventing.


I don't think so

It's because it's the only match for a title


----------



## Prosper

Mainboy said:


> That promo they both done on Friday was the reason they are main eventing.


If a time limit draw/long match for Bryan/Omega with post-match stuff is the plan, then this would also make sense to make sure they have enough time to let things play out the way they want with no hiccups. Happy for Britt though this is a huge spot for her and Ruby.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> I must be dead inside I'm excited for the show, think the fan count is neat, but the building itself just does nothing for me lol. Maybe when all the fans are in it'll hit me


Get you a drink lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Mr316 said:


> Apparently Britt and Ruby are main eventing the show tonight. I’m shocked.


Laughable decision.


----------



## Prosper

Maybe they got Tessa Blanchard lol, there has to be a reason for that to main event I can't see Britt just winning and the show going off the air

Hopefully Ruby doesn't end her reign abruptly though that would be a bad decision


----------



## rbl85

It's not new that title matches will always have the main even spot


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Get you a drink lol


I'm waiting to eat first lol


----------



## rbl85

Prosper said:


> Maybe they got Tessa Blanchard lol, there has to be a reason for that to main event I can't see Britt just winning and the show going off the air


Because it's the only title match


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> It's not new that title matches will always have the main even spot


DoN this year and last year


----------



## Prosper

rbl85 said:


> Because it's the only title match


Still though, I feel like something is up that we don't know about


----------



## shawnyhc01

This is insane!! First time I see over 300 posts before the show. Even RAW and Smackdown cannot make this!!


----------



## 3venflow

I like the idea of title matches headlining shows but would've expected the dream match to go out last. Wonder if Tony may have a Tessa-sized surprise... nah, not getting my hopes up.

Elevation is taping now. Listen to that pop:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440818149541048320


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> DoN this year and last year


The only time title match wasn't the main event was because they had no option but to put a gimmick match last.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Emmanuelle said:


> Let's fucking go, Bay Bay!


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440812064860098565


----------



## Mr316

We’re definitely in for a few surprises tonight!


----------



## 3venflow

Paul Wight wrestled on Elevation!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440821701218996224


----------



## Prosper

I can't fuckin wait for Malakai Black


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Dammit! I was coming into the thread to say I hope Omega vs. Danielson main events, and that I know AEW likes to put title matches last, but make the exception this time. Then I read the last couple of pages. Big mistake.

While I like the idea of maintaining prestige with titles, sometimes big/dream matches supersede it. Like Rock/Hogan should have gone last at WMX8. Taker vs. Shawn at WM25. Omega vs. Danielson is in that boat. Plus, the match involves the AEW World Champion, so even more reason for it to go last.

Also, Tessa Blanchard would not be a big enough reason to overtake Omega/Bryan.

Still, can't wait for this show. Unless something catastrophic happens, it should be the best TV wrestling episode this year.


----------



## Chan Hung

damn im pumped more for this than all out lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Baker vs Ruby main eventing tonight. I don't know how I feel about that lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> I had fries for lunch so can’t really have them twice lol


Damn now i want chilli cheese fries! LMFAO


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Baker vs Ruby main eventing tonight. I don't know how I feel about that lol


Wait, ermmmmm are you serious? Tha fuck? LOL


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## 3venflow

Will they open with Kenny vs. Danielson to try and draw the viewers in? I was expecting Malakai vs. Cody to open.


----------



## Mr316

Holy shit. Imagine AJ Lee showing up. Crowd would go absolutely nuts.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Prosper said:


> I can't fuckin wait for Malakai Black


----------



## bdon

Botchy SinCara said:


> I don't have issues with Cody and still don't get the hate ...Darby looked better after him and what happend with Brody and Cody getting his win back was an issue with his health
> 
> That being said Black needs to win here it will definitely be more competitive
> 
> 
> The nightmare family should stay on YouTube tho rampage at most


Darby looked better after he got Cody away from him. When he beat Cody, he was a champion, yet Team Taz was focusing all of their effort on beating down Cody while Darby laid in the corner.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mr316 said:


> Holy shit. Imagine AJ Lee showing up. Crowd would go absolutely nuts.


She reacted to Big E winning the WWE belt, so maybe she's into it again


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Chan Hung said:


> Wait, ermmmmm are you serious? Tha fuck? LOL


I think so. That is what people on twitter are saying


----------



## rbl85

I don't think anybody is debuting after the main event


----------



## rich110991

Omg I can’t wait


----------



## elo

3venflow said:


> Will they open with Kenny vs. Danielson to try and draw the viewers in? I was expecting Malakai vs. Cody to open.


If I'm Tony Khan and booking the time limit draw it should start about 9:05pm and end 9:35pm (aftermath included) with Punk's interview and the Women's title match receiving the last 20 mins.


----------



## bdon

Boldgerg said:


> Laughable decision.


Something we can agree on. Just buried that main event, because no one is going to be able to focus after Bryan and Omega.


----------



## 3venflow

No Kenny vs. Danielson main event makes me think no Hangman return


----------



## Mr316

bdon said:


> Something we can agree on. Just buried that main event, because no one is going to be able to focus after Bryan and Omega.


Let’s wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## Araxen

It's for the best that Kenny/BD aren't main eventing with the way AEW manages time. That match needs all the time it can get with no risk of shit getting cut due to time.


----------



## bdon

Fair enough.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> Something we can agree on. Just buried that main event, because no one is going to be able to focus after Bryan and Omega.


Except that if you have Bryan and Omega in the main event then you take the risk of having to rush it because something earlier took more time than planned


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> Something we can agree on. Just buried that main event, because no one is going to be able to focus after Bryan and Omega.


Baker is great and all, but unless they somehow got Sasha Banks and Lita debut this seems ill placed


----------



## Chelsea

Less than 5 minutes.......


----------



## ProjectGargano

Why is TNT saying AEW Rampage next? lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chan Hung

Why does TNT say "Rampage is next?"


----------



## Mr316

Showtime BAYBAY!


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> Except that if you have Bryan and Omega in the main event then you take the risk of having to rush it because something earlier took more time than planned


How hard is it to fucking probably time the matches. Tell the rest of the wrestlers to keep paced. 2 years in worrying about not having time for the main event is ridiculous.


----------



## RapShepard

I've seen the end of this movie no less than 4 times tuning in early to Dynamite


----------



## bdon

You have to let Bryan and Omega breath.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440827617716834311


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## ImpactFan

ITS TIME!!! Have a great show people!!


----------



## shandcraig

on tnt screen it says all elite wrestling rampage next. I assume thats an error


----------



## 3venflow

20,177 attendance.


----------



## Prosper

AJ Lee or Tessa Blanchard to end the show would be FIIIRRREEEEEE


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## La Parka

Omega and Bryan should've went on last.

If you can't figure out how to format a wrestling show yet, I don't know what to tell ya.


----------



## Trophies

Now that they've finished showing The Accountant for the 500th time on TNT...let's gooo!


----------



## Chan Hung

The FUCK is up with the main event? HAHAH fuck it Bryan vs Omega? Now NICE


----------



## ImpactFan

WOW STARTING IT OFF


----------



## PavelGaborik

Okay this is dumb


----------



## Mainboy

Oh fuck yes.


----------



## Boxingfan

THEY'RE STARTING WITH OMEGA VS DANIELSON


----------



## NXT Only

This crowd is amazing


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Damn talk about opening a show


----------



## Chelsea

Bryan opening this show = $$$$$$


----------



## shandcraig

such a cool arrena for wrestling. Also like the stage setup with out the screens.


----------



## Araxen

That pop!!!


----------



## elo

WOW, first!?!?!


----------



## Trophies

Maybe TNT wouldn't give them overrun for this match...so here it is.


----------



## Geeee

Danielson got swole


----------



## Chan Hung

La Parka said:


> Omega and Bryan should've went on last.
> 
> If you can't figure out how to format a wrestling show yet, I don't know what to tell ya.


This. I dont fucking get it.


----------



## FrankenTodd

LET’S GO!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Does Bryan even have an official shirt yet


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

They want the crowd as hot as possible for this match. I guess I understand it, although this should've been the main event.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Omega took off his bearded darkener LOL


----------



## the_hound

a dream match? pretty sure they wrestled each other in the indies.


----------



## Jedah

Bryan vs. Omega first?!

Could've sworn this would be the main event! Trying to keep attention as long as possible?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I can't believe this match is actually happening.


----------



## Chan Hung

So no...'Daniel Bryan" chants lol...maybe just "Bryan, Bryan, Bryan"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

No pressure guys


----------



## NXT Only

It’s not for the title why would it main event


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Botchy SinCara

This crowd ma.


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> So no...'Daniel Bryan" chants lol...maybe just "Bryan, Bryan, Bryan"


"Let's go Dragon" probably fits the best?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Crowd is hot AF.


----------



## Mr316

This is incredible


----------



## shandcraig

the energy is lit


----------



## EmbassyForever

Chills


----------



## Mr316

This is the greatest crowd ever


----------



## ImpactFan

This segment will be close to raw viewership


----------



## Honey Bucket

Cool Sleep shirt in the front row.


----------



## Araragi

Crowd is on fire let's fucking go!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chelsea

Still can't believe it's happening. Bryan's AEW in-ring debut!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

I guess they want the eyes on this show early ASAP lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Londonlaw

This is good. If the crowd can keep it up and give this level of respect to everyone tonight, it would elevate this show no end.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

This crowd WOW


----------



## FrankenTodd

New Yorrrrrrrrk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnyhc01

Wonder if Vince is watching this match now?


----------



## shandcraig

does anyone else think they should permanently have no screen for the stage set ? having them hang above the ceiling lighting is cool.


----------



## Chan Hung

JR hasnt said Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Aew runs new york !


----------



## shandcraig

i hate the mood lighting on the crowd.

this is a great opening match !


----------



## Mainboy

This atmosphere.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Should be noted Kenny looks better physically than ever right now.


----------



## Prosper

Jesus this crowd is thunderous


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Crowd is white hot for this. DAMN.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Wow! Listen to this crowd going wild for Omega vs Danielson! Only in AEW do you get fans excited like this to see professional wrestling!


----------



## Mainboy

This match.


----------



## rich110991

Amazing


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Danielson is back to his indy style.


----------



## 3venflow

You can't cancel Flair as long as the knife edge chop exists.


----------



## Geeee

This "yes, woo, boo" segment is fantastic LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

Punk should come out next just to milk the fuck out of this lol


----------



## Araxen

The announcing has a PPV feel to it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I HAVE TILL 5


----------



## shandcraig

flair would get a huge pop if he returned tonight


----------



## shawnyhc01

Thank god!! They have very stable cameras!! No swing, no zoom in and out crazy


----------



## Hotdiggity11

JR sounds lost sometimes. 😟


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I dig Kenny Omegas new tights


----------



## NXT Only

They just decided to be as physical as possible tonight.


----------



## DaSlacker

It's insane how many huge matches AEW can book.


----------



## TMTT

AEW needs to go head to head with RAW.


----------



## Trophies

After match Bryan chest gonna be narly


----------



## midgetlover69

They said the womens match is the main event?...


----------



## Art Vandaley

This has been an amazing match so far, real 2005 ROH vibes.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Probably my all time favorite look of Bryan


----------



## scshaastin

I have lost count of the number of Flair chops in this match lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Anyone questioning Kenny's selling heads to watch this match.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Don't have time to watch the show unfortunately, hope it's a good one everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## Makish16

I feel bad for what ever follows this match 

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Love Danielson’s demeanor. No more cheesy smiling.


----------



## Londonlaw

Is it me or is Omega wrestling a disciplined match?

Not only that but JR is clearly invested in this match.

I can live with this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440832054896119809


----------



## 3venflow

This is fucking awesome. Two of the greatest pro wrestlers of the last 15 years putting on a masterclass.


----------



## Prosper

Bryan’s chest is red AF


----------



## Chan Hung

No commercials so far?


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Londonlaw said:


> Is it me or is Omega wrestling a disciplined match?
> 
> Not only that but JR is clearly invested in this match.
> 
> I can live with this.


Omega can be a goof but he knows how to put on a match


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Selling moves like that after his previous head issues.


----------



## thorn123

when was the last match that was this highly anticipated ... and delivering (so far)


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Calling it now. It's going to time limit draw.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Holy shit


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I hafta wonder if part of why this opened - There's usually way more picture-in-picture breaks late in the show. We'd have probably had two of them by now.


----------



## Trophies

Malenko watching that submission with a tear in his eye.


----------



## Londonlaw

Chan Hung said:


> No commercials so far?


Sshhh 🤫

Don’t give anyone any ideas 🤣


----------



## TMTT

Prosper said:


> Bryan’s chest is red AF


You ain't chopping, if it isn't.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Who's calling Omega a mid card after this match!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Calling it now. It's going to time limit draw.


Wouldn't even be mad tbh


----------



## izhack111

Wow


----------



## shandcraig

loving the macho man print. we need more of that fun 90s sign style.


----------



## Chan Hung

HOLY FUCK


----------



## ryanschuette

Was hoping for more chain wrestling but it's still been very goof so far.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

That fucking crowd holy shit!


----------



## Chan Hung

Dont do that shit anymore please AEW


----------



## DaSlacker

PavelGaborik said:


> Anyone questioning Kenny's selling heads to watch this match.


I'll never understand Jim Cornette's criticisms of Omega.


----------



## Trophies

Superman V-Trigger!


----------



## Whoanma

These two are so great…


----------



## Art Vandaley

That was absolutely sick...


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Holy shit lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy fuck. His chest is going to hurt for fucking days, maybe weeks


----------



## NXT Only

What a fucking V trigger


----------



## Mr316

This has been absolutely fucking incredible.


----------



## Geeee

snapdragon on the LCD screen has to be one of the spots of the year


----------



## MrMeeseeks

That fucking V-Trigger O.O


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Don Callis dressed like Ken Rosenberg from GTA Vice City


----------



## izhack111

Wtf!


----------



## Chan Hung

Are they taping RAMPAGE here too with same crowd??


----------



## Bosnian21

Amazing match so far


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Ah commercial. Actually done at the perfect time though.


----------



## shandcraig

nice spot


----------



## EmbassyForever

Nooo not a break


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

This match is developing so nicely


----------



## 3venflow

Good timing for a break with Danielson dead outside. Holy shit.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Damn this is a good dream match


----------



## shawnyhc01

Only two words!! Fucking Awesome!!


----------



## Boldgerg

AEW is starting to feel similar to the height of the attitude era.

The crowds, the intensity of the show, the star power. It all feels massive.


----------



## the_hound

i guess this is no countout?


----------



## Londonlaw

Botchy SinCara said:


> Omega can be a goof but he knows how to put on a match


People often forget because he has chosen to lean into the goofiness, down to the gesticulation and daft presentation.

If he carries on in this vein tonight, his most ardent critics will have a field day with him if he reverts afterwards.


----------



## MEMS

This is a damn thing of beauty. 

Anyone want to talk about Von Wagner?

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Are they taping RAMPAGE here too with same crowd??


Yes.


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> AEW is starting to feel similar to the height of the attitude era.
> 
> The crowds, the intensity of the show, the star power. It all feels massive.



aew is just getting started too


----------



## ElTerrible

Daniel Bryan´s chest looks like a Washington Football Team


----------



## shawnyhc01

Chan Hung said:


> Are they taping RAMPAGE here too with same crowd??


Yes


----------



## PavelGaborik

This match has EVERYTHING. 

Electric crowd, chain wrestling, psychology, great sellling, great spots.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Too many fucking risky moves damn


----------



## ImpactFan

Chan Hung said:


> Are they taping RAMPAGE here too with same crowd??


Yes and it's 2hours this week


----------



## Geeee

this was like a perfect PIP break. Just Danielson being dead


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

God that V trigger was gorgeous 

FUCK YOUR COMMERCIALS!!!!!!


----------



## Mr316

This is pro wrestling at it’s fucking best.


----------



## Trophies

Not that Omega needed it...but Bryan making Omega look like star.


----------



## shandcraig

its crazy to think about how many intense matches kenny has had to put on since in aew and of course in his njpw days.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

This is PPV status match


----------



## shawnyhc01

This is wassling 👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

latinoheat4life2 said:


> This is PPV status match


The one downside to a ranking system. We may have to wait a while for a rematch.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shawnyhc01

This is so nasty!!


----------



## The XL 2

Jim Ross is still good at calling matches that are actual wrestling matches.


----------



## NXT Only

JR gonna have an orgasm lol


----------



## Mr316

Perfection


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Ref kinda slow in getting to the count.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

The XL 2 said:


> Jim Ross is still good at calling matches that are actual wrestling matches.


When he's actually invested he's still one of the best


----------



## French Connection

I've never been so much after Omega than during this match!


----------



## Whoanma

I’m speechless.


----------



## Boldgerg

This is incredible. It's going to a draw 100%.


----------



## 3venflow

This is one of the best free TV matches of all time. No exaggeration.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Christ this is perfection


----------



## EmbassyForever

This is beautiful. Epic stuff


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking great match


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

It's gotta be getting close to time limit. I can't believe it's half hour into this show. It feels like 10 minutes,


----------



## izhack111

Jr sounds great so far


----------



## Trophies

Ice bath for both guys after the match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Oooooh yeeeah! Macho Man Randy Savage is in the crowd!


----------



## Whoanma

BAH GAWD!!


----------



## Derek30

Great explanation by Schiavone on the top rope dragon.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Their turnbuckle moves are so gross


----------



## Mr316

This is the greatest match in AEW history by far


----------



## Prosper

LETS GO KENNY


----------



## 3venflow

Looking at their cardio, these two could go 60.


----------



## izhack111

Oh shit!


----------



## Chan Hung

I thought that was it


----------



## Geeee

LOL Omega's face after the poison rana was incredible


----------



## Trophies

V-Trigger only puts away jobbers!


----------



## Chan Hung

What a match. Fuck


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The chemistry is amazing, considering Danielson hasn't been there long.


----------



## coltra89

they said 30 min time limit at the beginning


----------



## shawnyhc01

By god!! a 7-Star match no doubt


----------



## Chan Hung

Bryan's Chest is Redder than his partner, Kane.


----------



## Chelsea

This match is INSANE!


----------



## RapShepard

Ouch on that landing


----------



## Prosper

Bruh this match is fuckin Incredible we’re not even at the halfway point of the 30 min


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

coltra89 said:


> they said 30 min time limit at the beginning


Just make it the whole show. The rest can go to Rampage


----------



## Londonlaw

Anyone else checking the crowd for Vladimir? 🤣


----------



## Whoanma

shawnyhc01 said:


> By god!! a 7-Star match no doubt


8 stars in the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## Chan Hung

We cant even hear the time keeper lmfao


----------



## shawnyhc01

I wanna pee, but I don't wanna miss any second of it!! Damn


----------



## izhack111

Holy shit


----------



## Chan Hung

This IS why it didnt main event lol


----------



## Trophies

Yo that match was fucking crazy.


----------



## coltra89

its going to be a draw


----------



## shandcraig

they need to get rid of this fucking mood lighting. i wanna see the fucking fans faces and reactions


----------



## 3venflow

Pro wrestling as art. A billion stars.


----------



## Chan Hung

What a match! HOLY SHIT


----------



## ImpactFan

The Elite, no good brothers.... hum... i think we'll see bullet club vs elite soon


----------



## izhack111

What a fucking match wow!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Perfect fucking ending to the match of the year


----------



## Whoanma

No, no fuckery, please… wait!!


----------



## NXT Only

Needed a winner but helluva match


----------



## Mr316

Greatest thing I’ve ever seen in wrestling. A fucking classic.


----------



## Derek30

And now that makes you want to tune in to the next one that much more. Amazing match!


----------



## [email protected]

That's how you tell that story. Not a single complaint from me


----------



## Chan Hung

PUNK next? FUCK Y ES!!


----------



## H4L

Give us Hangman!


----------



## Mainboy

MOTY. 

Can we have this going all night.


----------



## Whoanma

Let them continue!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

If you didn't enjoy that match find another promotion.

THAT was one of the best matches I've ever seen.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Great match holy fuck. Both men looked strong.


----------



## La Parka

great match.

naturally we needed a big afterbirth or we wouldn't of known it was AEW.


----------



## TheFiend666

JR "Thank God they where Near By" Sometimes its better not to say anything JR lmao


----------



## shandcraig

good booking so far


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Might be my favourite recent match along with Walter and Dragunov


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Amazing match. Probably MOTY. 

Shame to see no Hangman. Guess he's not ready to come back yet.


----------



## RapShepard

Cool ass match, cop out ending giving how they say they don't do that, but makes sense to protect both.


----------



## NXT Only

Much like a dragon ball z episode…To be continued


----------



## ProjectGargano

I was expecting Hangman, damn


----------



## Art Vandaley

All time classic match with a perfect ending.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

That was a hell of a match.


----------



## Bosnian21

That’s a classic right there. Holy shit.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

PavelGaborik said:


> If you didn't enjoy that match find another promotion.
> 
> THAT was one of the best matches I've ever seen.


If you didn't enjoy that match just stop watching wrestling there no excuse to not love that match


----------



## DaSlacker

If 5 years ago today somebody said you'd be watching Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega in a company not owned by a McMahon, live on TNT, in New York, in front of 20,000 fans. And Tony Schiavone and JR are on commentary. 

🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪


----------



## Mr316

Rematch on PPV will get over 200k buys.


----------



## Prosper

It’s been 30 min already fuck man


----------



## RapShepard

Who's the unlucky fuckers coming after this


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

That was awesome!

Omega vs Danielson: Fight forever! 👏🏻


----------



## shawnyhc01

Don't even remember any match tops on this in the US


----------



## coltra89

Vince calling up The Rock for MNR


----------



## H4L




----------



## Mainboy

Fuck it.

Can we just have an entire episode for this match alone?


----------



## DUD

That match just made me fall in love with wrestling all over again.


----------



## Araragi

Fucking beautiful match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That's exactly why I was so against the 30-minute draw. It fell flat and they failed to tell the proper story with Bryan nearly making Omega tap before the bell. I'm going to assume the referee failed to communicate how much time was left. *


----------



## Bosnian21

That match flew by like crazy.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Thank god!! I can pee now


----------



## Prized Fighter

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That Avalanche Snap Dragon Suplex was…


----------



## elo

That was brutal, so so awesome.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Totally fine with the draw. Actually it's a good idea. Noone can possibly be disappointed with that matcha and the anticipation for the rematch will be over the moon. Just awesome stuff in every way.


----------



## The XL 2

That was a great match. For sure the fanbase will overrate it, but it was great nonetheless


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's exactly why I was so against the 30-minute draw. It fell flat and they failed to tell the proper story with Bryan nearly making Omega tap. I'm going to assume the referee failed to communicate how much time was left. *


You watched at work?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

It had to be a draw. They don't want to give a definite finish on the first one. There's going to be a rematch later down the line for the title. No need to blow their load early. This was basically a teaser match. A really fucking good one.


----------



## Botchy SinCara




----------



## Natsuke

Great pacing, good psychology, and awesome selling.

You couldn't ask for a better match. Fck all the haters, man. It was the best of every world.


----------



## Makish16

That was the quickest 30 min match ever, it flew by 

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Fuck man that ended too quickly


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Damn, big pop for Punk even after this crowd was loud as fuck for near 40 minutes. Awesome show so far.


----------



## TheFiend666

So so smart having Punk come out now


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## izhack111

Punk!


----------



## Trophies

No time for jumping in the crowd lol


----------



## coltra89

Bryan hurt his right arm thats why the trainer came in.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bryan Punk back to back segments, FUCK YES


----------



## A PG Attitude

They need a 60 minute Iron Man for their next match. Those 30 minutes flew by, felt like they only scratched the surface of what they can do together.


----------



## Whoanma

TheFiend666 said:


> So so smart having Punk come out now


Someone called this on the thread.


----------



## rich110991

It was never in doubt. AEW is amazing. The draw left me wanting more. The match was brilliant. The rematch on PPV will be huge. I just love it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> You watched at work?


*Xfinity stream app came in clutch. Happy Britt is main eventing.*


----------



## TheFiend666

Punk looking like a hobo kinda lol


----------



## Mr316

Following this with Punk! WWE is absolutely fucked.


----------



## Derek30

A PG Attitude said:


> They need a 60 minute Iron Man for their next match. Those 30 minutes flew by, felt like they only scratched the surface of what they can do together.


1000% agree.


----------



## La Parka

I'd like to see them do this venue in the summer when its not as dark with the roof open.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good. I can buy a normal black hoodie and say it is CM Punk merch.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheFiend666 said:


> Punk looking like a hobo kinda lol


The more money he gets, the less he cares about what to wear


----------



## cyrus_cesar

That match was insane...They got me...I would pay to see the winner of that


----------



## Mainboy

A PG Attitude said:


> They need a 60 minute Iron Man for their next match. Those 30 minutes flew by, felt like they only scratched the surface of what they can do together.


I want a 360 minute iron man match. I want a 24/7 iron match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's exactly why I was so against the 30-minute draw. It fell flat and they failed to tell the proper story with Bryan nearly making Omega tap before the bell. I'm going to assume the referee failed to communicate how much time was left. *


The time remaining was being announced. It was booked that way.


----------



## RapShepard

Mr316 said:


> Following this with Punk! WWE is absolutely fucked.


That's what you're thinking about after that match


----------



## TD_DDT

Love punk but get tired of the just talking thing. I get it tho

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit DMD said:


> *Xfinity stream app came in clutch. Happy Britt is main eventing.*


I feel it


----------



## izhack111

Lol


----------



## Whoanma

Exactly. How do you follow that?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

With the arrival of Punk Daniel and Adam Cole , AEW has risen to a new level


----------



## Mainboy

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Good. I can buy a normal black hoodie and say it is CM Punk merch.


Already have a few black hoodies myself.


----------



## Prosper

They didn’t even hit their finishers they need a 60 minute Ironman match for sure. Incredible match for what it was though and the right call in having it be a time limit draw. Neither guy needed to be pinned here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> I feel it












*I recommend it to anyone who has Comcast.*


----------



## Botchy SinCara

That subtle wwe shade


----------



## MrMeeseeks

That set looks fucking beautiful


----------



## NXT Only

Punk reads this forum lol


----------



## ImpactFan

A PG Attitude said:


> They need a 60 minute Iron Man for their next match. Those 30 minutes flew by, felt like they only scratched the surface of what they can do together.


Have an entire Rampage be Omega vs Bryan


----------



## The XL 2

Say what you want about AEW, and I have my issues with it at times, but their fanbase loves the product. WWE fans hate the product and watch out of habit and because they have Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## Prosper

Punk to cut a pissed off promo next like the good old days


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I can't wait till Punk v MJF


----------



## Chan Hung

FUCK HAPPY CORBIN.. HAPPY CM PUNK FOR THE WIN


----------



## Ockap

This promo is kind of awful


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The time remaining was being announced. It was booked that way.


*That makes it even worse TBH.*


----------



## shandcraig

funny how much the crowd sounds like a soccer game because of the the type of roof ceiling being similar to modern soccer stadiums.


----------



## izhack111

I dont like happy Punk on the mic tbh


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RainmakerV2

Punk reads Legit Boss' posts confirmed


----------



## Whoanma

ImpactFan said:


> Have an entire Rampage be Omega vs Bryan


I’m all in. A special Rampage edition, Kenny vs. Bryan in a 60 minute Ironman.


----------



## RapShepard

This promo is a pack of ass for me, but the fans love it so eh


----------



## Natsuke

Crowd is still winded from the Danielson/Omega match.

Punk's promo is so good but they tired lmaoo


----------



## DaSlacker

"It's been a long time since pro wrestling was in New York" 

"Be careful what you wish for" 

😂 😍


----------



## shandcraig

punk sounding like a lunatic lol !


----------



## Chan Hung

So is Rampage in this same arena? Anyone?? LOL


----------



## shandcraig

ive missed it twice now. how many fans are at the show ?


----------



## RapShepard

Yeah that didn't do it for me


----------



## Prosper

Punk has gotta be reading my posts on here lol


----------



## NXT Only

Joy looks good on Punk.


----------



## La Parka

shandcraig said:


> ive missed it twice now. how many fans are at the show ?


5


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> So is Rampage in this same arena? Anyone?? LOL


It's being taped straight after Dynamite.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> So is Rampage in this same arena? Anyone?? LOL


Rampage is taped after Dynamite


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> So is Rampage in this same arena? Anyone?? LOL


Yes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome promo by Punk. Now MJF/Pillman Jr to close the hour out, this could be the best hour in pro-wrestling in a long time (which I feel like I've said recently a few times about other episodes... and that's a good thing).


----------



## TheFiend666

RapShepard said:


> Yeah that didn't do it for me


None of his promos have yet for me. It's him just boosting his ego every time lmao


----------



## izhack111

MJF yes!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

If im Tony I'm having Jungle boy take promo classes from punk kid would benefit from it


----------



## Boldgerg

Please just give us the Wardlow/MJF split during/after this match. Long overdue.


----------



## Joseph92

So what is closing the show tonight? I thought it would of been Omega vs Bryan.


----------



## ImpactFan

Whoanma said:


> I’m all in. A special Rampage edition, Kenny vs. Bryan in a 60 minute Ironman.


Make it for the belt too, fuck it! No DQ or Ironman


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Omega, Danielson, Punk, MJF and Pillman Jnr in the first hour. That's how you do it.


----------



## Chan Hung

HAPPY PUNK


----------



## TheFiend666

Some of you guys need to take a deep breath before giving some of these hot takes in this thread..Because good lord lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

So all the rest of the matches are gonna be under 10 min lol.


----------



## Geeee

Joseph92 said:


> So what is closing the show tonight? I thought it would of been Omega vs Bryan.


womens title probably?


----------



## PavelGaborik

I thought the delivery was great (to be expected)


----------



## 3venflow

Punk is looking more and more like Neegan from TWD.


----------



## [email protected]

Opens with maybe the match of the year, gets followed by a great face promo...we starting off strong, folks. Hopefully the crowd isn't completely worn out by time Rampage hits.


----------



## Whoanma

Joseph92 said:


> So what is closing the show tonight? I thought it would of been Omega vs Bryan.


DMD vs. Ruby Soho.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Punk's promos kissing the crowds ass mainly work because he can deliver a killer promo, and it feels authentic due to the love the crowd does show him. He's probably one of a handful of guys who can pull that off successfully nowadays. 

We got to see a little bit of old Punk, but I'm guessing he'll slowly show more and more of that side. No need to blow it all on a feud with Team Taz. Save it for MJF or a title feud.


----------



## TheFiend666

Geeee said:


> womens title probably?


It is. They already said it's the main event.


----------



## Prosper

Great promo from Punk


----------



## shandcraig

TheFiend666 said:


> None of his promos have yet for me. It's him just boosting his ego every time lmao


just the same pony bitching about the same thing. He can talk ive never taken that away but thats all hes done, bitched.


----------



## RapShepard

TheFiend666 said:


> None of his promos have yet for me. It's him just boosting his ego every time lmao


The first one was cool and a moment. But this promo the combo of another "I'm so happy to be back" and "Team Taz" is just bleh


----------



## coltra89

Joseph92 said:


> So what is closing the show tonight? I thought it would of been Omega vs Bryan.


womens title match


----------



## ImpactFan

RainmakerV2 said:


> So all the rest of the matches are gonna be under 10 min lol.


If Black knocks out Cody in less than 10, Im fine with it. The faster, the better


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> So all the rest of the matches are gonna be under 10 min lol.


Sting and Darby vs FTR and MJF/Pullman Jr should be quick.


----------



## 3venflow

Those insta boos for MJF 😂


----------



## elo

Punk did great, that was a hard slot to be in and he had some great lines and well his delivery can never be questioned.


----------



## [email protected]

Joseph92 said:


> So what is closing the show tonight? I thought it would of been Omega vs Bryan.


Kind of makes sense though with them recording the Punk match and some others after Dynamite. You want to make sure the crowds gets a little bit of a break so they can heat back up for the matches you want.


----------



## shandcraig

a proper heel at your service !


----------



## TheFiend666

Good Lord Tony please let MJF win this


----------



## Chelsea

Punk and MJF following Bryan/Omega is what's best for business. Loved this show so far.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

MJF getting some good reactions. Time to maul this jobber. 😂


----------



## DaSlacker

MJF needs a better theme song.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Malakai about to squash Cody in 2 minutes lol


----------



## Geeee

RIP Griff Garrison


----------



## Trophies

Why do I feel like MJF gonna do something to Julia Hart for some mega heat


----------



## rich110991

Don’t know what some of you are talking about here 😂 Punk’s promo was great and the crowd love it and him. Show has been 10/10 so far.


----------



## [email protected]

elo said:


> Punk did great, that was a hard slot to be in and he had some great lines and well his delivery can never be questioned.


And using the fact that the table didn't break into the story he's telling is just one more little example of what he does with feuds. Now he's gotta get a really big dude over his shoulders...we will see


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Bryan has a chance to show his stuff to ight


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> RIP Griff Garrison


We barely knew him.


----------



## the_hound

TheFiend666 said:


> Some of you guys need to take a deep breath before giving some of these hot takes in this thread..Because good lord lol


i know, they like to over hype and circle jerk everything


----------



## Mainboy

NO MJF Promo. I'm sad.


----------



## Boldgerg

DaSlacker said:


> MJF needs a better theme song.


Nah. Fits him perfectly.


----------



## THANOS

Bryan/Omega was just nuts!!!! So I guess we're getting the re-match at Full Gear then!

Bryan could end up going over there after all. I'm cool either way! 

Man what a great show!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Natsuke

You know what's funny?

I don't think some of the audience in the front seats even realize how expensive those seats REALLY are during tennis matches.

I'm talking tens of thousands during the US Open. I'm super envious!


----------



## Chan Hung

ProjectGargano said:


> Rampage is taped after Dynamite


Perfect, thank you


----------



## Geeee

after the chops in the opening match, these guys can't be coming with weak chops like this


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Nice to see Julia out there to equalize Wardlow.


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> It's being taped straight after Dynamite.


Lucky fuckers lol


----------



## [email protected]

Hard to enjoy this match all that much after how the show started out. Lol


----------



## Mr316

And we still have Sting/Darby coming up and Cody vs Black!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Nice to see Julia out there to equalize Wardlow.


Lol


----------



## DaSlacker

Pillman's theme sounds like a Wasp or Motley Crue album track from 1986.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Pillman Jr has improved so much since his debut and looks like he's been putting a lot of work in at gym.


----------



## Natsuke

This match feels a bit too much like slow motion.

Props to Pillman continuing his father's legacy, but his swings and speed are a bit too molasses here.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match is definitely suffering from a drained crowd. Wouldn't surprise me if all the rest of the matches do. Maybe Black/Cody will get them up depending on how the match goes. I don't how Baker/Soho is going to be received in the main event, but hopefully the crowd can react a bit to that. They had a really good promo segment on Rampage so hopefully they can have a great match to close the show.


----------



## DRose1994

Pillman seems a bit out of his league here. He’s looking a little green out there.


----------



## Mr316

WHAT A MATCH is actually trending on Twitter 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## coltra89

Pillman is a good roster guy, I dont see him being a top guy. MJF is doing this fued till something better comes up.


----------



## RapShepard

Natsuke said:


> This match feels a bit too much like slow motion.
> 
> Props to Pillman continuing his father's legacy, but his swings and speed are a bit too molasses here.


It's MJF and a guy who's effectively a lower midcarder that as of now is living off his dad's name. This match was never going to be electric, especially following the opener


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## coltra89

smart card tonight. It will be paced nicely for a big main event. Hopefully the women get it done


----------



## RapShepard

Wrap this shit up


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## izhack111

Why this match still going??


----------



## Geeee

Julia should get loaded pom poms


----------



## Whoanma

So true.


----------



## Art Vandaley

This match has gone 2-3 times longer than it should have.


----------



## shawnyhc01

This show will run 4 hours at the stadium. Understandable if they wanna cool down the fans by Punk's promo and this match a little bit!!


----------



## Araxen

Julia Hart is a babe.


----------



## 3venflow

Nice finish.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

That evil Julia Hart interfering! Pillman couldn’t even win after his girl cheated for him. 😉


----------



## coltra89

pillman taps out


----------



## Prosper

The Omega/Bryan match should still be going on right now


----------



## rich110991

Some of you must hate wrestling.

This is a good match. Can’t wait to see what happens at the end.


----------



## TheFiend666

MJF and Sammy are my favorite in AEW


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MJF going full Dexter Lumis on her lol


----------



## Mr316

Hager cracks me up 😂


----------



## Trophies

Prosper said:


> The Omega/Bryan match should still be going on right now


Let's get a camera to the locker room lol


----------



## rich110991

Nice finish.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

MJF/Pillman was decent, about as good as I was expecting. MJF wins as he should, so right result.


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> The Omega/Bryan match should still be going on right now


----------



## ImpactFan

Black starting hour 2


----------



## Trophies

Time for Cody to get his win back


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Pause Jericho


----------



## RainmakerV2

LETS GO CODY LETS GO CODY


----------



## Mr316

It’s time…it’s time! It’s time for Bdon to have a nervous break down!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> MJF going full Dexter Lumis on her lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Did Jericho just say he wants to snack on big meat. Pause


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Black/Cody get the feature spot to open the second hour. Oh Cody. 😂


----------



## Chelsea

Let's go, Malaaaaaa!


----------



## 3venflow

Cody gonna cause a WF meltdown if he wins. 😎


----------



## The XL 2

The Cody formula is hilarious. Build up a guy as unstoppable, maybe drop a match to him, beat him. Every time


----------



## Prosper

Pillman tapping like a bitch lol, decent match but expected better from Pillman, nice clean win for MJF though


----------



## A PG Attitude

Black to win and half the forum still to claim Cody is HHH.


----------



## RainmakerV2

CODY WORLD ORDER. CWO! CWO!


----------



## Whoanma

Has Cory brought the shovel?


----------



## Mainboy

So Cody is the AEW version of HHH?


----------



## Mr316

Entire building against Cody 😂


----------



## NXT Only

Homelander returns


----------



## RapShepard

Evel Knievel Cody lol


----------



## Prosper

LETS GO BLACKKKK


----------



## shandcraig

oh the special boy gets his special entrance


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Black/Cody get the feature spot to open the second hour. Oh Cody. 😂


Can't main event ..can't open the show ..can't be in the middle 

Where can Cody be to stop the complaining?


----------



## Geeee

literally full on Homelander lol


----------



## ImpactFan

yay.....................


----------



## Mr316

I knew she would be there. God damn I knew it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cody ASH


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Cody needed an entourage as usual and WTF is he wearing? 🤣🤣


----------



## RapShepard

rich110991 said:


> Some of you must hate wrestling.
> 
> This is a good match. Can’t wait to see what happens at the end.


Nah you're just fake enthusiastic


----------



## TheFiend666

This entrance by Cody is so fucking cringe and easily the worst part of the show so far lmao


----------



## Mr316

This should be fun. 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Cody ASH



ROFL


----------



## Trophies

Brandi still got that baby thicc on.


----------



## Mr316

Just turn heel Cody.


----------



## Araxen

Cody better job!


----------



## Boldgerg

shandcraig said:


> oh the special boy gets his special entrance


Yawn.


----------



## ImpactFan

DID SHE COME OUT FROM THE HEEL SIDE?? If so.... that & Cody's comments this week on not turning Heel in AEW...... interesting


----------



## shandcraig

is he getting booed ?


----------



## shawnyhc01

Cody is looking like male version of Nikki ASH


----------



## The XL 2

I still think the Ogogo feud was one of the funniest things I've ever seen. Hype some guy up who beat 2 jobbers as unstoppable, cut bizarre and emotionally charged anti racism pro America promos, beat him clean, and then have the guy never show up again.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek30

I mean. Brandi. I might give up red meat.


----------



## 3venflow

Cody doing this exact thing as a heel in the Elite with the world title around his waist would be best for business.


----------



## Londonlaw

bdon rejoice. Cody is getting booed by a sizeable chunk of the crowd.

But, Brian Last was right. There was no way Brandi would be off this show 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Prince Devitt

Why is he dressed like evel knievel?


----------



## DUD

Course Brandi returned at this show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

If Cody wins ill puke


----------



## Whoanma

NXT Only said:


> Homelander returns


----------



## TheFiend666

Crowd booin Cody LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## shawnyhc01

Black should win this!! Shouldn't bury him here


----------



## Mr316

I love how they’re being booed out of the fucking building.


----------



## Geeee

I'm definitely invested in who wins this match, so this build up has worked for me


----------



## TMTT

Cody needs to turn heel, like Hulk Hogan in WCW.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

I love how they eye makeup has progressed every time black has been on tv


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Cody and Brandi playing heel already. 😂


----------



## DRose1994

Yeah, Pillman’s just not doing it for me. Awkward facial expressions, his timing is off, and he’s the tired , fired up baby face trope, personified. Nothing against the kid, but he’s not there yet — not nearly so.
Cody/Brandi getting rather vociferous boo’s.


----------



## Natsuke

So uh.

I'm new to AEW.

Who the fuck's the heel here? lol


----------



## Prized Fighter

ImpactFan said:


> DID SHE COME OUT FROM THE HEEL SIDE?? If so.... that & Cody's comments this week on not turning Heel in AEW...... interesting


 She definitely did.


----------



## Prosper

I hope Brandi eats a Black Mass too


----------



## Chelsea

What on Earth just happened lmfaooo

I liked how Black laughed in Brandi's face


----------



## Boxingfan

Cody has 2016-2017 Roman Reigns heat


----------



## shandcraig

lol crowd cheering the heel and booing the face


----------



## Derek30

Cody and Brandi heels. Yes. Can get behind that!


----------



## The XL 2

Heel Cody has legs but he's completely run his course at babyface


----------



## Prized Fighter

Natsuke said:


> So uh.
> 
> I'm new to AEW.
> 
> Who the fuck's the heel here? lol


Cody is the heel to the fans.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That knee was nowhere close lmao, jesus


----------



## Whoanma

shandcraig said:


> is he getting booed ?


I think so, yeah.


----------



## coltra89

cody is being booed


----------



## DUD

If Windham gets sucked in to Cody Island I may be reduced to tears.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Cody and Kenny are the same. Their prime is when they played the heel.


----------



## shandcraig

the truth becoming main stream


----------



## A PG Attitude

I know Cody has said he doesn't want to turn heel but he may not have a choice at this rate.


----------



## Geeee

shandcraig said:


> lol crowd cheering the heel and booing the face


they're havin fun maggle


----------



## French Connection

TMTT said:


> Cody needs to turn heel, like Hulk Hogan in WCW.


He needs to get his ROH gimmick back


----------



## scshaastin

Lol Brandi


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> That knee was nowhere close lmao, jesus


Missed the head but hit the arm/shoulder hard which Cody himself appropriately sold.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cody should be heel authority figure or something


----------



## Natsuke

Prized Fighter said:


> Cody is the heel to the fans.


Oh.

Takes a lot of talent to figure out a way to Roman Reigns yourself.


----------



## Whoanma

TheFiend666 said:


> Crowd booin Cody LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


They’re dreading the possible outcome.


----------



## coltra89

Natsuke said:


> So uh.
> 
> I'm new to AEW.
> 
> Who the fuck's the heel here? lol


its supposed to be Black, but Cody is being booed. I think Cody will go heel in the match


----------



## shandcraig

except hogan was a legit loved face well cody is a forced face doing whatever he can to force people to like him and people are forcing him to turn heel because they hate him,. there is no comparison


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

Lmao Brandi


----------



## Mr316

This will hurt both of their large disgusting ego.


----------



## Chan Hung

Black wearing them shorts is good


----------



## DUD

What is it with women not being scared of Malakai Black.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

RIP


----------



## Chelsea

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Cody should be heel authority figure or something


That would be best for business. Cody and Brandi should lead a heel faction, I think The Authority would be a cool name.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Like Cody turns heel here, but It will be suck if Black turns the face.


----------



## Prosper

Cody might as well just go heel tonight at this point lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CovidFan

Forum Dud said:


> What is it with women not being scared of Malakai Black.


At least Brandi didn't choke him out


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody's fuckin goin over and yall will like it


----------



## The XL 2

I kind of hope Cody wins. The heat he'll get would be worth it


----------



## shandcraig

i assume brandi is going to screw black for cody to win.


----------



## 3venflow

Cody's survived the Black Mass. This match only goes one way from here surely.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cody's fuckin goin over and yall will like it


Yes Tony Khan!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440847009980694528


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> I hope Brandi eats a Black Mass too


----------



## Chan Hung

Just turn heel Cody LOL


----------



## shandcraig

The XL 2 said:


> I kind of hope Cody wins. The heat he'll get would be worth it



the fact that the hate has been growing for months and it feels full circle now. It makes sense for him to win but as a heel. Guess we will see what happens.


----------



## Geeee

Forum Dud said:


> What is it with women not being scared of Malakai Black.


Malakai Black hasn't attacked a woman yet. Also, Brandi's character is an insufferable bitch


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Cody and Brandi turn heel and knock Arn back in 1986 please? 😃


----------



## Boldgerg

Forum Dud said:


> What is it with women not being scared of Malakai Black.


They've all boned him and know he has a tiny dick.


----------



## Chan Hung

Little sloppy but overall solid


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Forum Dud said:


> What is it with women not being scared of Malakai Black.


Not even a new thing


----------



## rich110991

Some of you getting worked.

Of course they knew Cody would be booed. Can’t wait to see where it all goes. Cody will be a mega heel.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cody looks softer than usual


----------



## shandcraig

lol hes getting booed out of the building


----------



## Whoanma

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cody's fuckin goin over and yall will like it


Just for the lols.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Looking like a double turn in this match. Cody is heeling it up.


----------



## ImpactFan

Cody wins with help from Murphy


----------



## Chelsea

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Loved Black's reaction.


----------



## shandcraig

rich110991 said:


> Some of you getting worked.
> 
> Of course they knew Cody would be booed. Can’t wait to see where it all goes. Cody will be a mega heel.



no ones getting worked. we have been saying all that forced work would turn to heel at some point.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr316

Great stuff though. This is fun


----------



## Derek30

lol ARN you idiot


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Fuck Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> Cody looks softer than usual


Yep, noticed that instantly. He's got a bit flabby.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Honestly the show has been 100000x better while Cody was off tv he can't be a face anymore its not working


----------



## izhack111

Wtf


----------



## Trophies

lol what is happening


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh God damn


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Black is getting good pops


----------



## shandcraig

haha the crowd hate


----------



## NXT Only

What is Arn doing LMAOOOO


----------



## eljoker

What in the Botch is going on?

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

The crowd despises Cory, they’re totally behind Black, lol.


----------



## shandcraig

they need a punch off for the crowd


----------



## Chan Hung

Arn slipped and fell lol


----------



## izhack111

Arn is drunk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Arn Anderson being a coach for Cody is a waste of Arn Anderson. He literally just walks him to the ring and does nothing else.


----------



## Mr316

Yes!!!!!


----------



## Trophies

BLACK MIST


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Not even a new thing


Nikki ASH cameo 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

Black Mist LOL


----------



## Mainboy

YASSSSS


----------



## DUSTY 74

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Holy shit Cody didn't go over O.O


----------



## Prosper

Bruh Cody put here getting MJF level heat


----------



## rich110991

shandcraig said:


> no ones getting worked. we have been saying all that forced work would turn to heel at some point.


Seems like people seem to think Cody doesn’t like/want the boos.


----------



## izhack111

Lol


----------



## NXT Only

Cody lmao


----------



## Chelsea

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Cody assaulting refs! Brandi and Arn interfering! Cody can’t even win after cheating. 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lmao such a Cody match. So convoluted


----------



## DUD

Arn Anderson falling 😂😂😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Yes. Go Malakai.


----------



## Whoanma

Lol.


----------



## Geeee

OMG imagine that was snuff he spit on him


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Ok so everyone can stop crying about Cody


----------



## izhack111

Ofc a roll up...


----------



## shawnyhc01

Good finish


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Yay! Malakai Black got em! 👏🏻


----------



## Bosnian21

And so I’ll continue rolling my eyes at people comparing Cody with HHH.


----------



## RapShepard

rich110991 said:


> Some of you getting worked.
> 
> Of course they knew Cody would be booed. Can’t wait to see where it all goes. Cody will be a mega heel.


Cody loses via cheating and we're the ones being worked lol. The fake enthusiasm from you lol


----------



## Derek30

Maybe it’ll turn into a delusional Arn gimmick going forward. He falls off the apron every week and goes crazy.


----------



## Mr316

Cody will have no other choice but to turn heel.


----------



## DUD

You never know what you're going to get with these legends. Half the time they can really add something to a segment, character or match. The other half they just come across as drunk.


----------



## coltra89

he got the mist from under the ring! what a spot


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Sammy looks like a child when you match him up with Miro. He looks insane at the moment.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Don't hate Cody, but he is the best when he plays the heel


----------



## shandcraig

will be interesting to see what happens from that as there was tension between them


----------



## elo

Ok, if this ends up with Malakai Black corrupting Cody then I'm OK with it, otherwise time to move on.


----------



## Whoanma

Go, Sammy, go!!


----------



## Chelsea

Oh shit, Darby in action now.

This show is a gem.


----------



## RapShepard

He had Black beating him in the most underwhelming way lol. 

"So imma be beating the shit out if you and kinda but the ref and feel bad. Then you'll spit and get the roll up win. You'll totally look badass"


----------



## Mr316

Less than 40 min left. This has been so much fun.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Despite Cody getting booed like hes Roman Reigns 😂 that was a great match because Malakai Black went over!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Very good little video package for Miro and Sammy.

I forgot this Sting/Darby vs. FTR match was even happening.


----------



## RapShepard

Bosnian21 said:


> And so I’ll continue rolling my eyes at people comparing Cody with HHH.


That was such a HHH way to lose lol. Cody lost because he got cheated and caught by surprise lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mr316 said:


> Cody will have no other choice but to turn heel.


The whole match was built around it. AEW was well aware of the crowd reaction tonight before it transpired


----------



## Prosper

YESSSSSSS I don’t care about the cheating as long as Black won


----------



## Araxen

coltra89 said:


> he got the mist from under the ring! what a spot


As soon as I saw him under that ring like that, I was thinking are they going to do a mist spot? lol


----------



## Derek30

RapShepard said:


> He had Black beating him in the most underwhelming way lol.
> 
> "So imma be beating the shit out if you and kinda but the ref and feel bad. Then you'll spit and get the roll up win. You'll totally look badass"


It was bizarre. Brandi distracting Black early and Cody took advantage. Then, right before the mist, Cody shoved the official out of the way.


----------



## RapShepard

Botchy SinCara said:


> Ok so everyone can stop crying about Cody


He lost via cheating when he clearly had momentum. This does nothing to really dismiss the idea Cody has an ego.


----------



## Prosper

Sammy vs Miro next week fuck yeah AEW’s momentum is never ending


----------



## rich110991

RapShepard said:


> Cody loses via cheating and we're the ones being worked lol. The fake enthusiasm from you lol


You just bitch about everything 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Boldgerg

RapShepard said:


> He had Black beating him in the most underwhelming way lol.
> 
> "So imma be beating the shit out if you and kinda but the ref and feel bad. Then you'll spit and get the roll up win. You'll totally look badass"


Have a day off. He's lost to him twice. People overthink EVERYTHING. He got squashed in the first match and lost a fairly even match the second time with Black playing the heel he is for the win.

Two straight losses and people are still bitching. The agenda is unreal.


----------



## RapShepard

rich110991 said:


> You just bitch about everything [emoji23]


Yeah sure


----------



## Whoanma

RapShepard said:


> That was such a HHH way to lose lol. Cody lost because he got cheated and caught by surprise lol


Cory has to look strong. He learnt it from the best. 🤣


----------



## Hotdiggity11

This is Batman!


----------



## shandcraig

shows been great so far


----------



## coltra89

FTR look like NWO


----------



## FrankenTodd

IT’S STING!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

No way Cody doesn’t go heel soon after tonight


----------



## shandcraig

the legend, the icon


----------



## FrankenTodd

OMG HE SAID “THIS IS STING”

I MARKED OUT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botchy SinCara

RapShepard said:


> He lost via cheating when he clearly had momentum. This does nothing to really dismiss the idea Cody has an ego.


He already squshed him now he's 2-0 

Let it go


----------



## shandcraig

im happy stings getting a better last run for his career


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> Have a day off. He's lost to him twice. People overthink EVERYTHING. He got squashed in the first match and lost a fairly even match the second time with Black being the heel he is for the win.
> 
> Two losses and people are still bitching. The agenda is unreal.


I actually like Cody and I liked HHH. But it's clear as day why people are annoyed with him. He loss in the same way people got annoyed with a lot of Cena losses. He lost, but it was made clear he was in control and got fucked over.


----------



## coltra89

darby allin has a clothing line called Hoodlum


----------



## Geeee

do you think Justin Roberts delivered that Sting intro like Dave Penzer on purpose


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Wow you know it gets bad when people are turning on @RapShepard 

This dude is probably the least biased guy on the forum and he's getting shat on.


----------



## The XL 2

Sting gives absolutely zero fucks. The man wrestled in the UWF in the mid 80s ffs


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Prosper said:


> No way Cody doesn’t go heel soon after tonight











Cody Rhodes Is Really Against Turning Heel


Cody Rhodes has recently made his return after filming the second season of the Go-Big Show. This continues the feud between Malakai Black. Their feud looks to hopefully meet its climax at AEW Grand Slam.




theovertimer.com


----------



## 3venflow

If Cody rejoins The Elite, they will be insanely strong.


----------



## shandcraig

im much preferring this stage set up but of course it will go back to the other way. cool for a night i guess.

lack of screens puts more feel on the wrestlers like it used to


----------



## Whoanma

That Pinnacle music with the 4 Horsemen vibes.


----------



## izhack111

The led ramp looks great!


----------



## Boldgerg

RapShepard said:


> I actually like Cody and I liked HHH. But it's clear as day why people are annoyed with him. He loss in the same way people got annoyed with a lot of Cena losses. He lost, but it was made clear he was in control and got fucked over.


So? What do people want? For him to lose every match he's in clean as a whistle? The agenda has literally gotten out of control when it comes to him.

Two losses to Black, zero wins. One squash, one slightly controversial. No one should have such a huge problem with that and it's a terrible example of a stick to beat him with.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

RapShepard said:


> I actually like Cody and I liked HHH. But it's clear as day why people are annoyed with him. He loss in the same way people got annoyed with a lot of Cena losses. He lost, but it was made clear he was in control and got fucked over.



That would be a fair point if he wasn't already beaten soundly the first time


----------



## shandcraig

if i hear one fucking you still got it chant i swear


----------



## RapShepard

Whoanma said:


> Cory has to look strong. He learnt it from the best.


Exactly I like both, but folk aren't slow. If he wanted to crush the boos he needed to lose lose and move on.


----------



## Geeee

Whoanma said:


> That Pinnacle music with the 4 Horsemen vibes.


FTR should just use this as their theme because their other theme sucks


----------



## FrankenTodd

The XL 2 said:


> Sting gives absolutely zero fucks. The man wrestled in the UWF in the mid 80s ffs


Fuck yes!![emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latinoheat4life2

FTR with the wannabe NWO gear


----------



## shawnyhc01

Damn!! Is Sting a 61 year old?


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> So? What do people want? For him to lose every match he's in clean as a whistle? The agenda has literally gotten out of control when it comes to him.
> 
> Two losses to Black, zero wins. One squash, one slightly controversial. No one should have such a huge problem with that and it's a terrible example of a stick to beat him with.



are you not paying attention to the argument. it has nothing to do with either cody wins or loses


----------



## Chan Hung

Prediction, FTR wins, Tully helps them win. Sets up Sting vs Tully lol


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman to take the belt off Kenny and Cody to become the most hated heel of 2022 by winning it back for The Elite, before dropping it to Danielson at DON 2022.


----------



## Prosper

This should be hella entertaining


----------



## RapShepard

Botchy SinCara said:


> He already squshed him now he's 2-0
> 
> Let it go


He just had to cheat to beat him when Cody was in control. That's a protected loss and folk aren't going to let up on him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Derek30

Love that spot on the outside.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Darby is easily my favorite aew original


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Hotdiggity11

I usually hate little guy offense but I love Darby’s moves.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Sting can't be taking lots of bumps, but he still looks damn good when on the offense


----------



## rich110991

Darby’s a star for sure


----------



## PavelGaborik

Its hard to believe Sting is not only in the same age range as Taker and Goldberg but half a decade + older.


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Prediction, FTR wins, Tully helps them win. Sets up Sting vs Tully lol


As much as I love Tully, I don’t want to see him collapsing trying to do the Slingshot Suplex at his age.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Surviver is trending ....didn't know that was still on


----------



## Boldgerg

shandcraig said:


> are you not paying attention to the argument. it has nothing to do with either cody wins or loses


No, it has to do with people desperately searching for reasons to go "hahaha cody rhhhodes suks wot a big ego prik!" even in places where there's no real logic behind it, because some people have built such an agenda that they're losing the plot at this point.


----------



## Prosper

Sting out here showing these boys how it’s done


----------



## FrankenTodd

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Wow! Great shot!! Darby is in heaven and always tries so hard not to mark out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Nice ..Darby features in the Halloween tnt bump


----------



## Derek30

@shandcraig has been triggered


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Stihg still so impressive for his age. Can pull off those small bursts of offense.


----------



## Araxen

Hard to believe Sting is 62.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sting outlasting Goldberg lol


----------



## The XL 2

Sting got some air on that cross body. Holy fuck


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> No, it has to do with people desperately searching for reasons to go "hahaha cody rhhhodes suks wot a big ego prik!" even in places where there's no real logic behind it, because some people have built such an agenda that they're losing the plot at this point.



then you dont get it because theres no desperation on something as clear as day. cant help you than


----------



## RapShepard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wow you know it gets bad when people are turning on @RapShepard
> 
> This dude is probably the least biased guy on the forum and he's getting shat on.


Nah they're just being ridiculous, I actually support Cody's fuckery. But I have enough common sense to see why folk are ignored. He's an EVP and while he ain't main eventing he damn well makes sure he gets big moments and he never looks bad. 

Lost to Jericho, because MJF turned

Got cheated by MJF, went on to be the first TNT champion

Squashed by Brodie, Brodie immediately losses a 6 man to his brother Cody returns and takes title back

Loses to Darby via roll up

Squashed by Black fair, loses 2nd match via poison mist when he had the upper hand. 


Compare that to Omega who started with a string of big loses before settling in the tag division for a while


----------



## shandcraig

fuck you you still got it chants


----------



## Geeee

That crossbody was crisp by Sting


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Mocking Taker


----------



## Boldgerg

shandcraig said:


> then you dont get it because theres no desperation on something as clear as day. cant help you than


Lol, OK.


----------



## Chan Hung

FANS STANDING


----------



## Mr316

Sting at his age is an absolute machine.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Sting can still go great geez


----------



## Joseph92

Sting is 62 and he is going in the match like he is 45!


----------



## Geeee

No! I wanted to see that move!


----------



## Trophies

Hey ref instead of looking shocked call a DQ or something lol


----------



## The XL 2

My God Sting looked amazing


----------



## Mr316

That was awesome!


----------



## NXT Only

Holy shit what a match


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Nah they're just being ridiculous, I actually support Cody's fuckery. But I have enough common sense to see why folk are ignored. He's an EVP and while he ain't main eventing he damn well makes sure he gets big moments and he never looks bad.
> 
> Lost to Jericho, because MJF turned
> 
> Got cheated by MJF, went on to be the first TNT champion
> 
> Squashed by Brodie, Brodie immediately losses a 6 man to his brother Cody returns and takes title back
> 
> Loses to Darby via roll up
> 
> Squashed by Black fair, loses 2nd match via poison mist when he had the upper hand.
> 
> 
> Compare that to Omega who started with a string of big loses before settling in the tag division for a while



cody lost, who shined in that match ? who took the moment and who are we talking about ? lol exactly it just dont matter if he wins or loses. he takes the booking spot even when he loses. he cant just fucking lose normally and move on like everyone else


----------



## Chan Hung

Great Match


----------



## Hotdiggity11

“Sting wins it with a scorpion.”


----------



## Chelsea

What a Coffin Drop! Crazy Darby.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Fun match. Really good stuff.


----------



## shandcraig

glad sting got a great theme song in aew.


----------



## Chan Hung

What a show. They can end it now. LOL


----------



## shawnyhc01

Can't believe a 62 year old still can deliver a good match


----------



## shandcraig

this entire show has been booked great


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

Sting and Darby have to be close to a title shot. Can Sting go with Lucha Bros?


----------



## [email protected]

Pretty good. Sting can still go, but I think it is a out time to figure out his final match while he still can.


----------



## Whoanma

Hotdiggity11 said:


> “Sting wins it with a scorpion.”


He was doubting between Death Drop and Deathlock.


----------



## Prosper

No way Sting is 62 I hope I can still do that kind of shit at my age given how much I drink lmao


----------



## holy

How FUCKING good is Sting for his age?? Seriously, he's incredible to watch when he wrestles!


----------



## FrankenTodd

I just realized I have on my Sting t shirt right now. It was meant to be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

I think Sting will stay unbeaten in AEW until his retirement match when he loses to Darby. I think that'd be poignant.


----------



## shandcraig

i really hope this episode gets a big pump in ratings, it deserves it


----------



## A PG Attitude

Boldgerg said:


> No, it has to do with people desperately searching for reasons to go "hahaha cody rhhhodes suks wot a big ego prik!" even in places where there's no real logic behind it, because some people have built such an agenda that they're losing the plot at this point.


Exactly. Wrestlers are supposed to be presented as stars. Cody isn't allowed to have a cool entrance, not allowed to win a match, not allowed to be in a featured program, not allowed to lose to a heel by cheating. His detractors won't be happy until he has a jobber entrance, gets no promo time and loses to Matt Sydal on Dark.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Ruby being reminded she was fired is quite brutal. Hope she loses. 😂


----------



## latinoheat4life2

This show has been stacked entertainingly


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Coffin drop on apron - crazy. If I didn't know better I'd have never guessed that Sting is 62. Very impressive.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Coffin drop on apron - crazy. If I didn't know better I'd have never guess that Sting is 62. Very impressive.


----------



## FrankenTodd

They’re following Sting with a Cody sneak peak? Fuck outta heaaar[emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandaley

The XL 2 said:


> My God Sting looked amazing


That cross body was a thing of beauty.

And my boys FTR delivering the goods again, best tag team in wrestling.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Whoanma said:


> He was doubting between Death Drop and Deathlock.


I know, I just found it humorous. Winning with an actual scorpion would be original though.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

shandcraig said:


> cody lost, who shined in that match ? who took the moment and who are we talking about ? lol exactly it just dont matter if he wins or loses. he takes the booking spot even when he loses. he cant just fucking lose normally and move on like everyone else



Christ you guys are babies it's proven now its just an agenda to hate on Cody for no reason

He already put Darby over ..he only beat Lee because of Lee's health issues ..squshed by black then lost again

Dude hasn't even sniffed a title in forever and you guys still cry


----------



## 3venflow

They've timed this show well. Nothing has felt too short even after the draw and plenty of time for the main event.


----------



## Joseph92

At this point Sting puts on better matches than Goldberg!


----------



## The XL 2

Sting at 63 gets more air on that top rope cross body than Becky Lynch does on that stupid missile dropkick


----------



## Prosper

Awesome match but rough loss for FTR, Pinnacle needs a reboot


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> cody lost, who shined in that match ? who took the moment and who are we talking about ? lol exactly it just dont matter if he wins or loses. he takes the booking spot even when he loses. he cant just fucking lose normally and move on like everyone else


Exactly almost all of his losses come with a yeah but [emoji23]


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Cody looks like a lesbian


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Damn I wish they could do a 2 hour overrun and let us see the rest of this card tonight!


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> No way Sting is 62 I hope I can still do that kind of shit at my age given how much I drink lmao


You're drunk so you definitely can.


----------



## Prosper

I hope these women deliver this is a huge main event spot they can’t fuck up


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Joseph92 said:


> At this point Sting puts on better matches than Goldberg!


Better than Goldberg 23 years ago lol.


----------



## 3venflow

Pat gonna get fired.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440853472513986572


----------



## RainmakerV2

Booty shorts Britt ftw


----------



## Mr316

This New York crowd is so lucky to have this amazing 4 hour show.


----------



## Prosper

You guys might fry me for this but I’m looking forward to Rhodes to the Top, the Bella’s show is entertaining I watch that shit lol


----------



## RapShepard

A PG Attitude said:


> Exactly. Wrestlers are supposed to be presented as stars. Cody isn't allowed to have a cool entrance, not allowed to win a match, not allowed to be in a featured program, not allowed to lose to a heel by cheating. His detractors won't be happy until he has a jobber entrance, gets no promo time and loses to Matt Sydal on Dark.


It's more so he can't pat himself on the back about not wanting to fall into the same trappings of other wrestlers that were active bookers. Then fall into the same traps.


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Pat gonna get fired.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440853472513986572


Maybe that’s his goal.


----------



## Chan Hung

Britt's ass


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Ruby not getting much of a reaction. Britt is gonna out pop her.
RIP


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

3venflow said:


> Pat gonna get fired.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440853472513986572


That's fine. He can dance to Ruby's entrance music on AEW lol


----------



## coltra89

the crowd feels quick and out of breath


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Prosper said:


> You guys might fry me for this but I’m looking forward to Rhodes to the Top, the Bella’s show is entertaining I watch that shit lol


You like what you like. 🤷 Never be apologetic about liking something because it's unpopular


----------



## Trophies

Damn you can see everything on Rebel and Hayter.


----------



## Araxen

My woman Jamie is there!


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Maybe that’s his goal.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Hayter


----------



## Mr316

Something just hit me. I think Iconics are gonna make their debut.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rebels ass sweet lord


----------



## shandcraig

A PG Attitude said:


> Exactly. Wrestlers are supposed to be presented as stars. Cody isn't allowed to have a cool entrance, not allowed to win a match, not allowed to be in a featured program, not allowed to lose to a heel by cheating. His detractors won't be happy until he has a jobber entrance, gets no promo time and loses to Matt Sydal on Dark.



what you seem to dont get is cody is the only one that gets all of that and every single week. why is it so hard for some people to understand what we are pointing out. cody is the only one that has been booked with big moments from the entire start, only person that consistently has a special entrance. only person that comes out looking good or focused on if we wins or loses. only guy that has to cut rambling cry baby promos if he loses. he cant just lose normally. he cant just win normally. he cant just come to the ring normally.

hes lost twice now to black and both times the focus has gone on cody, if that is not enough clear as day evidence i cant help you


----------



## grecefar

You know besides that the match was amazing, none of them used the finisher. I did like that.


----------



## RapShepard

Botchy SinCara said:


> Christ you guys are babies it's proven now its just an agenda to hate on Cody for no reason
> 
> He already put Darby over ..he only beat Lee because of Lee's health issues ..squshed by black then lost again
> 
> Dude hasn't even sniffed a title in forever and you guys still cry


Lee got sick after he dropped the title. Unless you're implying AEW and Cody signed off on letting a seriously sick Brodie Lee wrestle a fucking dog collar match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 108976


He dances like a drunk hillbilly uncle at the bbq


----------



## Botchy SinCara

shandcraig said:


> what you seem to dont get is cody is the only one that gets all of that and every single week. why is it so hard for some people to understand what we are pointing out. cody is the only one that has been booked with big moments from the entire start, only person that consistently has a special entrance. only person that comes out looking good or focused on if we wins or loses. only guy that has to cut rambling cry baby promos if he loses. he cant just lose normally. he cant just win normally. he cant just come to the ring normally.
> 
> hes lost twice now to black and both times the focus has gone on cody, if that is not enough clear as day evidence i cant help you



Cry more man


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440845696500781056


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Something just hit me. I think Iconics are gonna make their debut.


Oh Snap. Never thought of that! LOL Good call. Perhaps.


----------



## Geeee

I think Britt's loss was to Nyla Rose, who she beat. So, no unanswered losses in 2021


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 may have a point, if all three jump on Ruby, maybe the Iconics come in lol


----------



## Prosper

Are we getting Tessa or AJ tonight?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Some miscommunication.


----------



## French Connection

Is Rampage gonna be tape just after Dynamite, or we're getting a live show on Friday?


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Are we getting Tessa or AJ tonight?


Fuck it Sasha Banks lol


----------



## RapShepard

French Connection said:


> Is Rampage gonna be tape just after Dynamite, or we're getting a live show on Friday?


Taped after


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The dueling chants for Britt and Ruby give me chills. I love the New York atmosphere so much.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Fuck it Sasha Banks lol


Fuck it Sasha and Charlotte and Ric Flair! LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

French Connection said:


> Is Rampage gonna be tape just after Dynamite, or we're getting a live show on Friday?


Taped


----------



## Natsuke

"We'll continue this in PICTURE-IN-PICTURE..."

*Ruby Soho, dead on the floor, in risk of a countout as they go to commercial. *


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> Are we getting Tessa or AJ tonight?


----------



## DRose1994

A few sloppy spots early.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

RapShepard said:


> Taped after


Crowd will be dead lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*Your gifs make me so happy.*


----------



## A PG Attitude

Geeee said:


> I think Britt's loss was to Nyla Rose, who she beat. So, no unanswered losses in 2021


It was to Thunder Rosa.


----------



## RapShepard

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Crowd will be dead lol


Very likely by the end of rampage.


----------



## Boldgerg

Shit match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck it Sasha and Charlotte and Ric Flair! LOL


----------



## Geeee

Do the Khans own a betting site? I saw an ad for Tonybet.com and I swear it was Tony Khan in the commercial


----------



## Prosper

Brutal neck breaker on the floor


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Prosper

Jamie Hayter is stupid hot


----------



## Hotdiggity11

JR with references even I can’t remember. WTF lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

The Legit DMD said:


> *Your gifs make me so happy.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Im already kind of tired and thats because my lazy ass is on the couch. After Rampage these guys will be dead lol


----------



## 3venflow

Punk vs Hobbs will prolly open Rampage to try and rouse the crowd.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wait, how did Ruby get so many wins to be #1 contender? That was fast lol


----------



## shandcraig

lol someone post that black glove middle finger gif


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Chan Hung said:


> Wait, how did Ruby get so many wins to be #1 contender? That was fast lol


What rankings system. 🧐


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Wait, how did Ruby get so many wins to be #1 contender? That was fast lol


The BR.


----------



## DRose1994

This has been a pretty shitty showing for Ruby.


----------



## thorn123

Chan Hung said:


> Im already kind of tired and thats because my lazy ass is on the couch. After Rampage these guys will be dead lol


isnt it a 2 hour rampage aswell?


----------



## Boldgerg

God this is boring.


----------



## Mr316

Ruby needs to be sent to Dark.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Whoanma said:


> The BR.


I bet they didn't watch or forgot the result of women BR


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Crowd was hot for this early, but the match has kinda been mediocre. Only a couple of minutes left too...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440857013034962953


----------



## KrysRaw1

Is NIA JAX going to AEW??


----------



## 3venflow

Not a bad match but still say Serena vs Riho in the PPV pre-show months ago was the last great AEW women's match.


----------



## Whoanma

There has to be a reason why this is main eventing, come on!!


----------



## shandcraig

C
[QUOTE="DRose1994 said:


> This has been a pretty shitty showing for Ruby.



shes been shit from the start. she came in hot and right to the top but shes crashing to the bottom fast after this


----------



## ProjectGargano

Hotdiggity11 said:


> What rankings system. 🧐


She won a battle royal for a title match


----------



## Chan Hung

3 minutes!


----------



## Chan Hung

ProjectGargano said:


> She won a battle royal for a title match


Oh yes, i forgot


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Even Matt was impressed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440856261881335815


----------



## ImpactFan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440857013034962953


Probably making fun of Dave's statement on Alexa/Flair


----------



## Chan Hung

Times almost out


----------



## Mr316

Not a bad match.


----------



## DRose1994

shandcraig said:


> shes been shit from the start. she came in hot and right to the top but shes crashing to the bottom fast after this


Agreed. I wanted to give her a chance in this position, but the fact is it was completely undeserved. She’s absolutely terrible.


----------



## Chan Hung

Not a roll up win LOL


----------



## 3venflow

Whoanma said:


> There has to be a reason why this is main eventing, come on!!


For woke points probably. If Tessa appears post match though, I'll mark tf out.


----------



## Whoanma

KrysRaw1 said:


> Is NIA JAX going to AEW??


----------



## Natsuke

Not a bad match so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ruby did the right thing to job.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Back to the mid-card she goes.


----------



## Boldgerg

Natsuke said:


> Not a bad match so far.


It was crap.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Shit finish.


----------



## Chan Hung

That's it? lol


----------



## shandcraig

time to take the trash out


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Lame main event, but at least Baker retained. Good enough ending.


----------



## Whoanma

Do AEW have catering?


----------



## ImpactFan

That wasn't a bad match, but it was the worse on this show


----------



## RapShepard

So back to catering and online only mat he's for Ruby


----------



## [email protected]

That was pretty rough. Ruby sells great, but everything looked a bit clunky and weak


----------



## Chan Hung

Glad Britt won. Match was okay.


----------



## Boxingfan

Ruby jobbing to a champion, some things never change.


----------



## Whoanma

Absolutely no reason for that match to be the main event.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Finish was kind of crappy. Protect Britt's Curbstomp God damn it.*


----------



## thorn123

the match is fine ... its just relative to what's around it. I am a fan of Ruby


----------



## DRose1994

Crappy finish. Crappy match. Won’t completely let Brit off the hook here, but I do like her and she’s had some very good matches. Ruby on the other hand…

Quite frankly, I can’t believe they went home with this show main eventing. And of all the times to not have an afterbirth.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Boxingfan said:


> Ruby jobbing to a champion, some things never change.


Went to AEW to escape midcard hell. Ooops 😁


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

We've been spoiled with debut's recently, it is odd when one doesn't happen lol


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Not a bad match but still say Serena vs Riho in the PPV pre-show months ago was the last great AEW women's match.


Britt vs Statlander was a banger too


----------



## Natsuke

I still think Ruby should've gotten a match or two under her belt before Main Eventing, just to get a feel of AEW's pace, and to see what in her arsenal works for the crowd.

She's a great seller, good wrestler. It was just a bit too clunky.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

lol @ anyone who thought Tessa was going to show up. Give it up already. She isn't coming to AEW or WWE. No one wants her. She needs to get her act together first before major companies decide to sign her


----------



## 3venflow

Great show although the main event did little for me. But can't complain about a show with one of the best TV matches ever and some other good bouts.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Well it was the only championship defended on the show so it makes sense if you want Bryan and omega opening it goes on last


----------



## Mr316

Fuck. This is the type of the show that needed a special ending. People remember the ending. The show was so fucking amazing but you close it with something boring? Bad move.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> For woke points probably. If Tessa appears post match though, I'll mark tf out.


So, woke points then.


----------



## Prosper

Great job by both ladies but I think I hyped myself up too much for a debut lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The main was never going to compete with that Danielson/Omega classic


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Not going to rate every match, but Bryan/Omega was ****1/2 in my book and likely my MOTY so far. Better than anything from Full Gear, and can't think of anything else off the top of my head that comes close to it. Bryan brings out the best in everyone, and Omega's best is pretty fantastic (even if I don't think we see it often enough). 

Everything else on the show just clicked. Not everything was a home run, but either was a satisfying match or a satisfying ending at the very least. Nothing really left a sour taste in my mouth, except no Hangman to help make the save after The Elite attacked Bryan. That's the only thing that could've made that segment better.

Awesome show and up there as one of the best Dynamites in my book. Crowd has to go down as one of the best no doubt.


----------



## DUD

I don't think it was a bad match. I think any criticism should go to the person who laid out the card. Second Dynamite in a row where the main event has been questionable.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The AEW women's division is starting to really heat up now thanks to your AEW women's champion Dr Britt Baker D. M. D.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Fuck. This is the type of the show that needed a special ending. People remember the ending. The show was so fucking amazing but you close it with something boring? Bad move.


I agree. People were definitely hoping for something there. It ended flat. I would have put at least Sting and Darby to end it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Sting winning would have been a better ending. Ruby has no business main eventing a show this big. Bad formatting.


----------



## deadcool

Awesome show but the main event was so so.


----------



## Mr316

Not sure what anyone sees in Ruby. I think she’s absolutely awful in every way.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Omega/Bryan was a classic for me, just a beautifully paced showcase that is one of the best TV matches they've ever had. You could tell they're saving for a future match too.

The rest of the show was good for the most part. Punk's promo was good, Sting/Darby and FTR had a very good simple tag match where Sting looked great yet again, and Pillman/MJF was solid. I liked Britt/Ruby, but felt they were on different pages somewhat, and I didn't care for a lot of Cody/Black, they did too many shenanigans.

Overall I'd give it an 8/10 still, because that opener was so unbelievably great.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The main was never going to compete with that Danielson/Omega classic


None of the matches on the card.


----------



## RapShepard

B show great opener, great crowd, with a solidly okay rest of the card. But that opener was a fire opener. Quarterly breakdown will be interesting to see tomorrow.


----------



## Prosper

I love Ruby but if that was the ending they should have ran with Sting/Darby or Black to end the show.


----------



## RLT1981

Great Show!!!

Really enjoyed it

D M D!!!


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Mr316 said:


> Fuck. This is the type of the show that needed a special ending. People remember the ending. The show was so fucking amazing but you close it with something boring? Bad move.


Nothing would've topped Bryan and Omega..that's all anyone is still talking about right now


----------



## deadcool

This show massacred RAW this week. They had over 20K in audience vs 8K that RAW had (where 20% of the audience left before the main event even started). I didn't see nobody leaving Arthur Ashe today until the show was over.


----------



## coltra89

corporations are on the women are amazing train. They purposely chose this match and the womens title to be the main event. Even though it was the 4th best match on the card. #womenpower


----------



## coltra89

deadcool said:


> This show massacred RAW this week. They had over 20K in audience vs 8K that RAW had (where 20% of the audience left before the main event even started). I didn't see nobody leaving Arthur Ashe today until the show was over.


well they tape rampage after the show so why would people leave?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

Natsuke said:


> I still think Ruby should've gotten a match or two under her belt before Main Eventing, just to get a feel of AEW's pace, and to see what in her arsenal works for the crowd.
> 
> She's a great seller, good wrestler. It was just a bit too clunky.


That's actually a good point in favor of the ranking system. Britt and Ruby's promo on Rampage was heated though. Maybe the match could've been more of a fight?


----------



## shandcraig

Mr316 said:


> Not sure what anyone sees in Ruby. I think she’s absolutely awful in every way.



shes not getting much of a pop and in here she dont get much praise attention. so i dont think there is many that sees much. she wont be around long term


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The ending comment is a valid one. It was a pretty bland way to close the show. It really needed either Hangman there, or something more significant to happen at the end to hook viewers in either to this Friday's Rampage, or next week's Dynamite.

Still an awesome episode but they need to do a better job of giving fans a reason to tune in for the next show beyond just announcing a few matches. Miro/Sammy for example will make a good match for next week and could even be the main event, but they did nothing to hype it tonight besides a quick video package. Maybe they'll do something for Rampage.


----------



## Prosper

Crazy that all of those people have a 2 hr Rampage to watch right after this show lol, they're gonna be tired AF but they're getting WAY more than their moneys worth


----------



## Geeee

coltra89 said:


> corporations are on the women are amazing train. They purposely chose this match and the womens title to be the main event. Even though it was the 4th best match on the card. #womenpower


Nah Britt is probably the biggest AEW homegrown talent...or tied with Darby. That's why she was in the main


----------



## RainmakerV2

deadcool said:


> This show massacred RAW this week. They had over 20K in audience vs 8K that RAW had (where 20% of the audience left before the main event even started). I didn't see nobody leaving Arthur Ashe today until the show was over.


That Meltzer report has been debunked bro. Do better.


----------



## Prized Fighter

The top Twitter trends during the show. Damn!


----------



## shawnyhc01

It seems AEW wants the main event to be the opener since Rampage debut


----------



## Mr316

Anyways, no matter how disappointing the ending of the show was, there’s no way anyone can really complain about this episode. It was an absolute blast. Omega and Danielson delivered one of the best match I’ve ever seen.


----------



## elo

Now to avoid Rampage spoilers (UGH!)


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So they 1000% should have ended with Danielson/Omega. As it was, they started mega hot and could only go downhill from there. I would say that they were worried about the draw sending people home unhappy, but I don't think that's it. AEW have often shown that they like to start things off with a big match, I think they see it as an attention grabber for the start of the show, but they peaked early and most likely lost people as time went on.

They could have shown everything else, which was good to very good- Britt/Ruby, Punk, Cody/Black, Darby/Sting, MJF/Pillman, and then end on a classic with Danielson vs. Omega.

I've noticed in in the past, but seeing it happen on such a big show cemented it- the biggest criticism I have of AEW is their card placement. The highest point of the show rarely happens at the end.


----------



## midgetlover69

coltra89 said:


> corporations are on the women are amazing train. They purposely chose this match and the womens title to be the main event. Even though it was the 4th best match on the card. #womenpower


The main event is trash every show. It just happens to be a womens match tonight


----------



## RLT1981

Prosper said:


> I love Ruby but if that was the ending they should have ran with Sting/Darby or Black to end the show.


Britt/Ruby was for the championship it deserve to main event.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

cornett was praising punk and Darby for their match at all out but said he didn't know if the aew fans would like punk wrestling the slower style. ..Bryan and Omega just showed that they would


----------



## ImpactFan

The only reasons they ended with this: 
1- Wanted to hook people and keep them the entire show, even if some might have left during the last match (ratings) 
2- Like someone else said: Biggest show ever for them, women in the main event


----------



## bdon

A PG Attitude said:


> I know Cody has said he doesn't want to turn heel but he may not have a choice at this rate.


Go away heat does not make one a heel.


----------



## Prosper

RLT1981 said:


> Britt/Ruby was for the championship it deserve to main event.


Britt is a proven draw so it wasn't a crazy bad move to have her main event, but if there was no surprise ending the best move IMO was for them to end with Black or the Bryan/Omega match despite the gold being on the line, didn't really hurt the show though it was still great from top to bottom


----------



## 3venflow

Unpopular opinion but I'd put the belt on Thunder Rosa soonish.

Britt is a great entertainer but has a lot to learn in the ring and her title reign probably peaked the moment she won it. She doesn't need the belt to be relevant and can have separate storyline heavy feuds. If tag belts are coming, she and Hayter could even hold them.

AEW now calls itself the home of pro wrestling and I think that's smart. But the women's division isn't in tune with that. The matches lately feel meh with sloppy transitions and little heat. Too much diva style stuff with Bunny/Penelope/TayJay and Britt's matches lack smoothness because they are not pairing her with experienced hands who can guide her.


----------



## notthatkindamark

That was incredibly intense. I can't say I've seen a better 2 hours of wrestling on a recurring tv show, ever, at least not in recent memory. 

The only issue is how long can the performers maintain this level of intensity week in week out, because they can't.


----------



## Tobiyama

That Jamie Hayter chick is hot. Push her ASAP!


----------



## ShadowCounter

coltra89 said:


> corporations are on the women are amazing train. They purposely chose this match and the womens title to be the main event. Even though it was the 4th best match on the card. #womenpower


Or because it was the only world title defended tonight. Just a thought.


----------



## Mr316

notthatkindamark said:


> That was incredibly intense. I can't say I've seen a better 2 hours of wrestling on a recurring tv show, ever, at least not in recent memory.
> 
> The only issue is how long can the performers maintain this level of intensity week in week out, because they can't.


They actually can since Tony Khan rotates the roster very well.


----------



## shandcraig

3venflow said:


> Unpopular opinion but I'd put the belt on Thunder Rosa soonish.
> 
> Britt is a great entertainer but has a lot to learn in the ring and her title reign probably peaked the moment she won it. She doesn't need the belt to be relevant and can have separate storyline heavy feuds. If tag belts are coming, she and Hayter could even hold them.
> 
> AEW now calls itself the home of pro wrestling and I think that's smart. But the women's division isn't in tune with that. The matches lately feel meh with sloppy transitions and little heat. Too much diva style stuff with Bunny/Penelope/TayJay and Britt's matches lack smoothness because they are not pairing her with experienced hands who can guide her.


i assume she will take it off britt at some point as a face.


----------



## elo

3venflow said:


> Unpopular opinion but I'd put the belt on Thunder Rosa soonish....


You're not wrong but the women really struggle to get on the show if they aren't chasing the title and Britt is clearly the most over woman still so it's going to be some months away yet. Omega is supposedly in charge of booking the women's division, he's gotta give them more stuff - do an NXT 2.0 and start getting the women into more of the stables to at least get them on TV more.


----------



## Tobiyama

Thunder Rosa has cooled off in popularity. Poor booking decisions are made when you make champion decisions months in advance. Build feuds. See how fans respond to the feud. Let those responses dictate whether or not there it a title change.


----------



## Tobiyama

My star of the night though was Jamie Hayter. Wow!


----------



## notthatkindamark

Wow, WWE seems like such a waste of time now. Even with the star power of becky and brock, it's nowhere near enough to match the intensity of AEW. These guys are wrestling like their lives depend on it.

I watched parts of AEW programming last year, and it was nothing like this. 

This show rivals some of the best UFC cards I've ever seen.


----------



## Jammy

Awesome show.

Bryan vs Omega was a dream match that delivered and made you want to see a long series more. 

I echo some sentiments that the final match was really weak and Omega vs Danielson should have main evented. Even with a draw there are ways to do it to leave the crowd home on a high.. Run in, babyface clears the ring stands tall etc heat up the crowd for the Rampage Trios match.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Tobiyama said:


> That Jamie Hayter chick is hot. Push her ASAP!


Push her ass into my face


----------



## Prosper

Tobiyama said:


> Thunder Rosa has cooled off in popularity. Poor booking decisions are made when you make champion decisions months in advance. Build feuds. See how fans respond to the feud. Let those responses dictate whether or not there it a title change.


She absolutely has not. Her reactions are still top tier, even surpassing Britt's on some weeks. I guess you don't watch Elevation.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Arn Anderson trending in soccer for falling? What the hell did I miss while driving home?! 🤣







*


----------



## Prosper

Tobiyama said:


> That Jamie Hayter chick is hot. Push her ASAP!


Yeah she's bad AF to me


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Prosper said:


> She absolutely has not. Her reactions are still top tier, even surpassing Britt's on some weeks. I guess you don't watch Elevation.


*I know you didn't just say Rosa* *gets better reactions than Britt on YouTube 😂*


----------



## 3venflow

I'm not bothered that Danielson vs Kenny opened now because it had that epic dream match level heat. Fans may have simmered down if it came after the other matches.

I'd like to see Kenny vs Danielson become AEW's Okada vs Omega. An elite feud over several years that they periodically go back to. It feels like Danielson is the first guy besides maybe PAC that is at the level to do the 'five star' match with Kenny. Mox vs Kenny and Fenix vs Kenny were really high level but didn't touch the Omega/Okada, Omega/Tanahashi, Omega/Ishii matches. Omega vs Danielson tonight deserves to be spoken of like those matches (Okada vs Omega still the GOAT for me though).


----------



## notthatkindamark

I'm sometimes embarrassed to be such a big pro wrestling mark, but I think if more people watched what we saw tonight with an open mind, they just might become instant converts. 

Tonight's show was a game changer.


----------



## Prosper

The Legit DMD said:


> *I know you didn't just say Rosa* *gets better reactions than Britt on YouTube 😂*


Lol its the same crowd they tape it right before the main show, she got a monster pop on Elevation tonight based on the fan videos and they're usually loud when they are uploaded on YT


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440866848073936900




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

Before going to bed I just want to say this: damn it feels good to be a wrestling fan again. The show tonight was ELITE. Thank you Danielson. Thank you Omega.

Good night!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440868154578595849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440868361601171456



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Let me first address a few posts as I made it a point to read through the entire thread:



RainmakerV2 said:


> Lmao such a Cody match. So convoluted


He REFUSES to allow his feud to be treated like a midcard story. Just like Jericho always does, Cody tries to upstage the guys with more important stories on the card. You should try to outdo everyone in the ring, but you can not have a midcard act using up all of the shenanigans that are storytelling devices. Those things need to happen in meaningful programs.

And that isn’t to say I’m not interested in Cody and Black, but you need to save those shenanigans for when Black and Cody are in a program framed around the TNT or World title.

This is psychology, and nearly every time, Cody proves that he doesn’t have a mind for this business. He doesn’t get why you protect those screwy finishes, and he has now WCW-circa 1998’d himself with overdoing the drama to protect himself. 


RapShepard said:


> Nah they're just being ridiculous, I actually support Cody's fuckery. But I have enough common sense to see why folk are ignored. He's an EVP and while he ain't main eventing he damn well makes sure he gets big moments and he never looks bad.
> 
> Lost to Jericho, because MJF turned
> 
> Got cheated by MJF, went on to be the first TNT champion
> 
> Squashed by Brodie, Brodie immediately losses a 6 man to his brother Cody returns and takes title back
> 
> Loses to Darby via roll up
> 
> Squashed by Black fair, loses 2nd match via poison mist when he had the upper hand.
> 
> 
> *Compare that to Omega who started with a string of big loses before settling in the tag division for a while*


Omega has far more confidence in himself to fall down the card and truly act like a midcard talent, not trying to upstage anyone and giving Hangman the rub. 


A PG Attitude said:


> Exactly. Wrestlers are supposed to be presented as stars. Cody isn't allowed to have a cool entrance, not allowed to win a match, not allowed to be in a featured program, not allowed to lose to a heel by cheating. His detractors won't be happy until he has a jobber entrance, gets no promo time and loses to Matt Sydal on Dark.


And what about the AEW live audience who typically loves everything and plays it’s part in cheering the face and booing the heel, yet since he ran back out at DON to try and do the heroic “injured babyface return” during the ladder match, the crowds have been booing Cody pretty consistently.

And that has not been by design, though he will lean into it, because AEW has a smart enough creative team that they’ll likely switch directions accordingly. 


Botchy SinCara said:


> Christ you guys are babies it's proven now its just an agenda to hate on Cody for no reason
> 
> He already put Darby over ..he only beat Lee because of Lee's health issues ..squshed by black then lost again
> 
> Dude hasn't even sniffed a title in forever and you guys still cry


So, you think AEW allowed a sickly man to wrestle in a dog-collar match? Are you stupid? Lol

And Darby won with a roll up. The same way he just lost to Black. A fucking roll up.

So by my count, Cody has only ever lost when:
1) MJF threw in the towel and betrayed Cody (not clean), 
2) MJF used the ring to cheat Cody.
3) Brodie Lee squashed him as a way to look Brodie look like a monster, because Cody was returning after Hollywood to get his title back (and don’t say it was due to the illness, AEW isn’t allowing a sickly man to wrestle a dog-collar match)
4) Darby beats him with a rollup
5) Black beats him in an extended squash, because Cody has to again go to Hollywood, and
6) Cody has the upper hand, slips and hurts the ref, and loses via rollup again.

If you want to beat Cody clean, you better hope he has taken some Hollywood calls recently



shandcraig said:


> what you seem to dont get is cody is the only one that gets all of that and every single week. why is it so hard for some people to understand what we are pointing out. cody is the only one that has been booked with big moments from the entire start, only person that consistently has a special entrance. only person that comes out looking good or focused on if we wins or loses. only guy that has to cut rambling cry baby promos if he loses. he cant just lose normally. he cant just win normally. he cant just come to the ring normally.
> 
> hes lost twice now to black and both times the focus has gone on cody, if that is not enough clear as day evidence i cant help you


Cody ALWAYS makes sure that he gets the heat from the match. NEVER has he been presented as simply losing to the better man, left to pick up the pieces of his failure to win, and had the loss affect his character.


RapShepard said:


> Lee got sick after he dropped the title. Unless you're implying AEW and Cody signed off on letting a seriously sick Brodie Lee wrestle a fucking dog collar match.


This!! Stupid fucking marks think Lee wrestled a dog-collar match while sick. 


CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The main was never going to compete with that Danielson/Omega classic


I said this before the show started. By putting Britt in the main event of a card with Danielson facing Omega, you just buried her main event.


RainmakerV2 said:


> Sting winning would have been a better ending. Ruby has no business main eventing a show this big. Bad formatting.


Bad formatting? Let’s talk to the guy formatting the show, QT Marshall, then we’ll pretend Cody doesn’t have his hand firmly in Tony Khan’s pocket. 


Rookie of the Year said:


> So they 1000% should have ended with Danielson/Omega. As it was, they started mega hot and could only go downhill from there. I would say that they were worried about the draw sending people home unhappy, but I don't think that's it. AEW have often shown that they like to start things off with a big match, I think they see it as an attention grabber for the start of the show, but they peaked early and most likely lost people as time went on.
> 
> They could have shown everything else, which was good to very good- Britt/Ruby, Punk, Cody/Black, Darby/Sting, MJF/Pillman, and then end on a classic with Danielson vs. Omega.
> 
> I've noticed in in the past, but seeing it happen on such a big show cemented it- the biggest criticism I have of AEW is their card placement. The highest point of the show rarely happens at the end.


Cody’s boy, QT, formatting the show is and has always been an issue. He admits to not knowing a lot of stuff. Get him out of such a prominent fucking position.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

bdon said:


> Let me first address a few posts as I made it a point to read through the entire thread:
> 
> 
> He REFUSES to allow his feud to be treated like a midcard story. Just like Jericho always does, Cody tries to upstage the guys with more important stories on the card. You should try to outdo everyone in the ring, but you can not have a midcard act using up all of the shenanigans that are storytelling devices. Those things need to happen in meaningful programs.
> 
> And that isn’t to say I’m not interested in Cody and Black, but you need to save those shenanigans for when Black and Cody are in a program framed around the TNT or World title.
> 
> This is psychology, and nearly every time, Cody proves that he doesn’t have a mind for this business. He doesn’t get why you protect those screwy finishes, and he has now WCW-circa 1998’d himself with overdoing the drama to protect himself.
> Omega has far more confidence in himself to fall down the card and truly act like a midcard talent, not trying to upstage anyone and giving Hangman the rub.
> 
> And what about the AEW live audience who typically loves everything and plays it’s part in cheering the face and booing the heel, yet since he ran back out at DON to try and do the heroic “injured babyface return” during the ladder match, the crowds have been booing Cody pretty consistently.
> 
> And that has not been by design, though he will lean into it, because AEW has a smart enough creative team that they’ll likely switch directions accordingly.
> So, you think AEW allowed a sickly man to wrestle in a dog-collar match? Are you stupid? Lol
> 
> And Darby won with a roll up. The same way he just lost to Black. A fucking roll up.
> 
> So by my count, Cody has only ever lost when:
> 1) MJF threw in the towel and betrayed Cody (not clean),
> 2) MJF used the ring to cheat Cody.
> 3) Brodie Lee squashed him as a way to look Brodie look like a monster, because Cody was returning after Hollywood to get his title back (and don’t say it was due to the illness, AEW isn’t allowing a sickly man to wrestle a dog-collar match)
> 4) Darby beats him with a rollup
> 5) Black beats him in an extended squash, because Cody has to again go to Hollywood, and
> 6) Cody has the upper hand, slips and hurts the ref, and loses via rollup again.
> 
> If you want to beat Cody clean, you better hope he has taken some Hollywood calls recently
> 
> 
> Cody ALWAYS makes sure that he gets the heat from the match. NEVER has he been presented as simply losing to the better man, left to pick up the pieces of his failure to win, and had the loss affect his character.
> 
> This!! Stupid fucking marks think Lee wrestled a dog-collar match while sick.
> 
> I said this before the show started. By putting Britt in the main event of a card with Danielson facing Omega, you just buried her main event.
> Bad formatting? Let’s talk to the guy formatting the show, QT Marshall, then we’ll pretend Cody doesn’t have his hand firmly in Tony Khan’s pocket.
> 
> Cody’s boy, QT, formatting the show is and has always been an issue. He admits to not knowing a lot of stuff. Get him out of such a prominent fucking position.


Big oof


----------



## Prosper

*Grand Slam Night 1 Review:*

-Bryan vs Omega was a dream match that delivered on every level. What a goddamn match. The crowd was thunderous. They could do so much more with a full 60 minutes. The fact that we saw no finishers and both guys not utilizing almost half of the offense they would usually run is a testament to the fact that these 2 can deliver a 5-star match with absolute ease. Tonight I would give it 4 1/2 stars. Loved the technical prowess both guys showed for the first 10 minutes. As I said earlier in this thread, I knew that as soon as that first V-Trigger was hit, the match would change tides. And it was a beautiful one too with Kenny going all the way up to the entrance tunnel and running all the way down falling into the ring after the vicious shot to the side of Bryan's head. This match was fuckin intense. Bryan's chest was redder than I've ever seen in a wrestling match and Bryan's kicks to Omega were devastating. The snap-dragon suplex on the LED ramp looked great. I was pissed when the time limit was up, but the draw was absolutely the right call. Omega lost to Christian but it was via the use of a steel chair so he absolutely couldn't take another loss here. And Bryan couldn't either. Both guys were protected and the NY crowd was given a MOTY candidate easily. Omega once again proved why he is heralded as the "God of pro wrestling", and the "Best Bout Machine". Bryan once again proved why he is so widely acclaimed in the wrestling industry. For this to be Bryan's first match in AEW must be exhilarating for the guy. They HAVE to run it back. I want more. NOW. 60 minute Ironman match for the AEW World Title. Book it Tony.

-Punk cut a dope promo on Hobbs and Team Taz to follow. He wasn't as aggressive as I wanted him to be but he pointed out that he's been seeing the fans online and how they wanted to see that "pissed off" Punk. We will get it eventually as he said, but as for now, he's just living his best life and soaking in the great reactions he has been getting since his return. Following up the opener with Punk was marvelous. There's no way WWE can possibly compete with AEW on a content and fan investment level. 

-MJF and Pillman Jr. put on a pretty good match but I expected more from Pillman. Didn't seem like he brought his A-game tonight, it could have been big stage jitters, and if it was hopefully he works through it. MJF winning was the right move and having Pillman tap was also the right move. MJF's heat is crazy right now and I'm looking forward to seeing where he goes next from here. 

-Loved Black vs Cody. Black looked great and Cody's heel antics shined through. I will never get tired of Black's entrance. It's masterful. In the early goings of this match we saw Brandi (still looking like a dime piece) roll in the ring and say "fuck you" to Black sitting in the same seated position he would sit in, only for Black to laugh in her face. Great moment that popped the crowd. The match itself had A LOT going on though, much like most of Cody's matches lol. Black hitting that first Black Mass was awesome and Cody hitting that first Cross Rhodes scared the shit outta me, I legit thought Black was about to lose there. The part where Cody practically swung at the ref along with the way the crowd reacted to him tonight essentially signaled to me that a heel turn is coming. The AEW staff is VERY aware of what the fans want and Cody's heel turn seems to be imminent. Black cheating to win was fine by me. All I wanted was for Black to win and I got my wish. Good shit.

-FTR vs Sting/Darby was damn entertaining. Loved every minute of it. Sting looked GREAT. The guy was in there looking better than FTR did. Not really a fan of FTR losing though, they really needed this win and I think Sting could have took the pinfall. Pinnacle is not really in a good place right now and they need to turn things around if they're gonna be seen as a threat. Awesome match here though that the crowd was fully invested in.

-The main event choice was super surprising for me and most of everyone else. I love Britt Baker and Ruby Soho but I don't think they should have main evented the show tonight. I would have given it to Bryan/Omega or Black/Cody. But these 2 didn't shit the bed and they put on a pretty good match I thought. Britt winning was obvious, but Britt really needs an in-ring technician across the ring from her like a Serena Deeb, Statlander, or a Thunder Rosa to really achieve the level of matches she wants to get to. Britt has been incredible but she's not quite at the level where she can carry a match from beginning to end and have it be a banger against average - above average opponents. But she'll get there, her progress has been remarkable and she gets better every week. I was legit expecting a Tessa or AJ Lee appearance and kind of worked myself into a frenzy, but even without the big debut I thought these 2 did a good enough job. Nowhere near the level of the All Out match with Statlander though. 

Awesome show tonight that definitely felt like a PPV. Can't wait for Rampage this Friday and Sammy vs Miro next Wednesday. 

*Overall: 9/10*


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> Let me first address a few posts as I made it a point to read through the entire thread:
> 
> 
> He REFUSES to allow his feud to be treated like a midcard story. Just like Jericho always does, Cody tries to upstage the guys with more important stories on the card. You should try to outdo everyone in the ring, but you can not have a midcard act using up all of the shenanigans that are storytelling devices. Those things need to happen in meaningful programs.
> 
> And that isn’t to say I’m not interested in Cody and Black, but you need to save those shenanigans for when Black and Cody are in a program framed around the TNT or World title.
> 
> This is psychology, and nearly every time, Cody proves that he doesn’t have a mind for this business. He doesn’t get why you protect those screwy finishes, and he has now WCW-circa 1998’d himself with overdoing the drama to protect himself.
> Omega has far more confidence in himself to fall down the card and truly act like a midcard talent, not trying to upstage anyone and giving Hangman the rub.
> 
> And what about the AEW live audience who typically loves everything and plays it’s part in cheering the face and booing the heel, yet since he ran back out at DON to try and do the heroic “injured babyface return” during the ladder match, the crowds have been booing Cody pretty consistently.
> 
> And that has not been by design, though he will lean into it, because AEW has a smart enough creative team that they’ll likely switch directions accordingly.
> So, you think AEW allowed a sickly man to wrestle in a dog-collar match? Are you stupid? Lol
> 
> And Darby won with a roll up. The same way he just lost to Black. A fucking roll up.
> 
> So by my count, Cody has only ever lost when:
> 1) MJF threw in the towel and betrayed Cody (not clean),
> 2) MJF used the ring to cheat Cody.
> 3) Brodie Lee squashed him as a way to look Brodie look like a monster, because Cody was returning after Hollywood to get his title back (and don’t say it was due to the illness, AEW isn’t allowing a sickly man to wrestle a dog-collar match)
> 4) Darby beats him with a rollup
> 5) Black beats him in an extended squash, because Cody has to again go to Hollywood, and
> 6) Cody has the upper hand, slips and hurts the ref, and loses via rollup again.
> 
> If you want to beat Cody clean, you better hope he has taken some Hollywood calls recently
> 
> 
> Cody ALWAYS makes sure that he gets the heat from the match. NEVER has he been presented as simply losing to the better man, left to pick up the pieces of his failure to win, and had the loss affect his character.
> 
> This!! Stupid fucking marks think Lee wrestled a dog-collar match while sick.
> 
> I said this before the show started. By putting Britt in the main event of a card with Danielson facing Omega, you just buried her main event.
> Bad formatting? Let’s talk to the guy formatting the show, QT Marshall, then we’ll pretend Cody doesn’t have his hand firmly in Tony Khan’s pocket.
> 
> Cody’s boy, QT, formatting the show is and has always been an issue. He admits to not knowing a lot of stuff. Get him out of such a prominent fucking position.



these defenders could read this and still say it dont matter what cody does he cant win you over. he loses you hate he wins you hate. 

Its like talking to dry wall. we are shouting what the issue is and they read it and look away and dont seem to understand the basic points. oh well its clear he will turn heel and we will all be happy to shit on him lol. he can finally stop pretending and just be his true self


----------



## Botchy SinCara

bdon said:


> Let me first address a few posts as I made it a point to read through the entire thread:
> 
> 
> He REFUSES to allow his feud to be treated like a midcard story. Just like Jericho always does, Cody tries to upstage the guys with more important stories on the card. You should try to outdo everyone in the ring, but you can not have a midcard act using up all of the shenanigans that are storytelling devices. Those things need to happen in meaningful programs.
> 
> And that isn’t to say I’m not interested in Cody and Black, but you need to save those shenanigans for when Black and Cody are in a program framed around the TNT or World title.
> 
> This is psychology, and nearly every time, Cody proves that he doesn’t have a mind for this business. He doesn’t get why you protect those screwy finishes, and he has now WCW-circa 1998’d himself with overdoing the drama to protect himself.
> Omega has far more confidence in himself to fall down the card and truly act like a midcard talent, not trying to upstage anyone and giving Hangman the rub.
> 
> And what about the AEW live audience who typically loves everything and plays it’s part in cheering the face and booing the heel, yet since he ran back out at DON to try and do the heroic “injured babyface return” during the ladder match, the crowds have been booing Cody pretty consistently.
> 
> And that has not been by design, though he will lean into it, because AEW has a smart enough creative team that they’ll likely switch directions accordingly.
> So, you think AEW allowed a sickly man to wrestle in a dog-collar match? Are you stupid? Lol
> 
> And Darby won with a roll up. The same way he just lost to Black. A fucking roll up.
> 
> So by my count, Cody has only ever lost when:
> 1) MJF threw in the towel and betrayed Cody (not clean),
> 2) MJF used the ring to cheat Cody.
> 3) Brodie Lee squashed him as a way to look Brodie look like a monster, because Cody was returning after Hollywood to get his title back (and don’t say it was due to the illness, AEW isn’t allowing a sickly man to wrestle a dog-collar match)
> 4) Darby beats him with a rollup
> 5) Black beats him in an extended squash, because Cody has to again go to Hollywood, and
> 6) Cody has the upper hand, slips and hurts the ref, and loses via rollup again.
> 
> If you want to beat Cody clean, you better hope he has taken some Hollywood calls recently
> 
> 
> Cody ALWAYS makes sure that he gets the heat from the match. NEVER has he been presented as simply losing to the better man, left to pick up the pieces of his failure to win, and had the loss affect his character.
> 
> This!! Stupid fucking marks think Lee wrestled a dog-collar match while sick.
> 
> I said this before the show started. By putting Britt in the main event of a card with Danielson facing Omega, you just buried her main event.
> Bad formatting? Let’s talk to the guy formatting the show, QT Marshall, then we’ll pretend Cody doesn’t have his hand firmly in Tony Khan’s pocket.
> 
> Cody’s boy, QT, formatting the show is and has always been an issue. He admits to not knowing a lot of stuff. Get him out of such a prominent fucking position.


For someone screaming mark you sure do act like you know every single thing going on behind the scenes


Bryan va Omega was gonna bury anything no matter what slot it went on ..opening with it was perfect as the opening segment always has the most eyes and you want new eyes


----------



## Jammy

Grand Slam trending in India too. its 8:30 am there so thats pretty amazing..
I'd love for more fans to be exposed to AEW and India has a huge fan base.


----------



## bdon

Nowwww…for my thoughts: 

I actually think Cody showed some self-awareness tonight. I think he actually may be on the verge of allowing the stories told to affect his character going forward.

I don’t want to jinx it, because I could have just been seeing what I wanted, but I saw a couple of things tonight that suggests Cody has heard the growing boos.

A) He took the Homelander thing to the Nth degree tonight. What he thought was a cool idea at DoN coming out looking like Mr America, seen the crowds shit on him, and he TURNED IT UP A NOTCH. Then the crowd began to boo him, and he gave that Cody rHHHodes fake ass angry facial expression he does. I know it a mile away.

We’ll see. I’m not going to completely shit on this match, because it was fun, even if full of botches,…but I can actually see Cody allowing Black to have the heat.

If Cody just uses this loss as a way to push Cody further up the card, then that is some serious bullshit and very Cody-like.


----------



## La Parka

Bryan and Omega should’ve main evented. Incredible match. 

Ruby and Baker was just not good at all. Ruby has looked incredibly slow and sloppy since coming to AEW.

Sting and Darby vs FTR was a lot of fun but the rest of the show was a big meh.


----------



## bdon

Bryan and Omega are good at pro-wrestling.

That’s the post. Nothing more needed.


----------



## MaseMan

The Cody story is that his American Nightmare game plan is failing, and literally falling apart at the seems. All of it is planned to feel like it's hitting a wall: the Evel Knievel outfit, the ridiculously long capes, Brandi getting laughed at, Arn falling off the apron. This is to set up a Cody heel turn.


----------



## Chan Hung

@2:56 around there, Punk pretty much confirms he wants to get in the ring with Adam Cole and Bryan Danielson


----------



## Chan Hung

MaseMan said:


> The Cody story is that his American Nightmare game plan is failing, and literally falling apart at the seems. All of it is planned to feel like it's hitting a wall: the Evel Knievel outfit, the ridiculously long capes, Brandi getting laughed at, Arn falling off the apron. This is to set up a Cody heel turn.


Hollywood Cody, the 'real elite' LOL


----------



## shandcraig

the real question is will he cry in his next promo


----------



## Chan Hung

Now as a heel, Cody can interrupt someone when they are about to speak in 5 seconds


----------



## Joe Gill

Last minute of Omega match was disappointing. Nothing really happened. Should have had a more dramatic finish. Other than that the match was excellent. Main event was a dud. Sting looked like he was 40. Pillman Jr blew a great opportunity to really make a name for himself...it was a very forgettable match.


----------



## grecefar

Great show, I'm glad britt retains the title.

I never liked ruby.


----------



## Joe Gill

Ruby Soho sucks. That is all.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440882437450518530




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeahbaby!

What's the hate on Ruby? She's fucking over like rover, hung on the mic or arguably shined over Britt in their fiery promo last week and tonight they put on a 'solid' match. She's not top level ring in the ring but she's certainly no worse than Britt who needs carrying it needs to be said.


----------



## iarwain

I've never been a big fan of Ruby Riott/Soho. But I've liked her in AEW. And it was the right decision for Britt to retain the title, she needs to hold on to that for awhile yet.
Unbelievable show.


----------



## Geeee

I think that Ruby is a good character with a cool look and she cut a great promo on Friday. TBH it was a tough night to try and stand out with in-ring work. I think she needs to change up her finish. Britt did a top rope Air Raid Crash and a curb stomp for 2 and Ruby's finish is like a drop kick/half-assed Pele?


----------



## Randy Lahey

I thought it was an amazing atmosphere. AEW definitely needs to do Ashe every year.

Couple things stood out to me:

#1. Don Callis pink suit made him look like a character out of GTA Vice City. He should wear that all the time.

#2. I didn’t like the finish in the BD-Omega match. If you are going to do a draw, you really need to make it so that Bryan getting to a draw would have been an epic accomplishment bc the crowd was behind him. So the way they should have ended that would have been Kenny having a submission on, and Bryan holding on till the time expired. Instead, it was a very flat finish that the crowd was pissed at, and the run ins didn’t help. After the draw, Hangman’s music should have hit and the “ending” should have been all 3 standing in the ring. TK missed a chance to pop the crowd with either BD winning, or Hangman returning so we got nothing. Good thing Punk was next segment as crowd wasn’t down for that long.

#3. Why did Britt put red in her hair to match Ruby? She really shouldn’t have done that. It’s always better when wrestlers contrast in appearance. 

#4. Awesome Punk promo. Nothing needs to be said he’s one of the best mic workers of all time and he brought it again tonight. 

#5. MJF should have gotten on the mic before his match and lit that crowd back up. Not much heat there despite MJF being back in NY. I was hoping Julia Hart would have turned heel and joined MJF just to have at least one surprise on the show. She’s gone as far as she can being the cheerleader so making her MJF’s gf or someone he can boss around would have been better. Looks like they want to push BPJ as singles anyway so would have been a good spot to break Julia off.

#6. Black winning was right call. Crowd was for him and were against Cody. Liked the spot of Brandy getting in there,sitting face to face with Black and flipping him off. I think reason AEW crowd doesn’t like Cody is due to he and Brandy coming off as WWE type characters. That just isn’t gonna work for an AEW show.

Darby/Sting was fine. Britt winning was fine.

All in all a good show. Atmosphere was better than the actual show tho. There really weren’t any “oh shit” moments tonight and I was expecting at least a few


----------



## NXT Only

Amazing show top to bottom. Everything delivered.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Whoanma said:


> Absolutely no reason for that match to be the main event.


It wasn’t for the live crowd there. The main event is the lights out Mox/Kingston v Suzuki/Archer match


----------



## Tobiyama

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440882437450518530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Spoiler



AEW put two green wrestlers up against one another. Not a surprise.


----------



## bdon

I forgot to mention this as it slipped my mind, but goddamn how great are FTR!? Let me paint the picture for you guys in terms of the psychology they used to put this match over:

First they hint at the bad blood between Tully and Sting. They they use the spike piledriver on the Stinger knowing every goddamn fan knows the story behind Sting’s neck and spine. THEN they go to Twitter posting about how they “really respect” Sting as they post video of themselves blowing snot on Sting. They make a post saying how After they are done with him, Sting won’t be able to “use the sharpshooter anymore”, knowing good and goddamn well how many of us former little Stingers get riled up about the Scorpion Deathlock vs Sharpshooter discussion. THEN THEY FUCKING POST VIDEO OF HOGAN DROPPING THE LEG ON STING AT STARTCADE WITH THE GODDAMN 1-2-3!!!

They literally did everything right about this match before it even started. Then they go out there tonight and make the Stinger look like he’s 40 years old again.

FTR may not be the greatest tag team ever or even the most entertaining style, but goddamned if they don’t understand how to reel an audience into the story and make them genuinely want to see the good guys prevail over these dastardly, cheating, disrespectful heels!


----------



## Tobiyama

FTR is losing too many matches lately.


----------



## Sad Panda

Just got back from the show. I’m officially spent.. done…voice completely lost….hands blistered from clapping so often and so vigorously.

if you ever get a chance to go to an AEW…just do it. It’s worth every single penny.


----------



## bdon

Sad Panda said:


> Just got back from the show. I’m officially spent.. done…voice completely lost….hands blistered from clapping so often and so vigorously.
> 
> if you ever get a chance to go to an AEW…just do it. It’s worth every single penny.


I’m so fucking jealous.


----------



## Adapting

Garty said:


> Hey @Adapting and @Sad Panda where are you guys at?! Pics, seats, merchandise...
> 
> We need to see everything.





Sad Panda said:


> Just got back from the show. I’m officially spent.. done…voice completely lost….hands blistered from clapping so often and so vigorously.
> 
> if you ever get a chance to go to an AEW…just do it. It’s worth every single penny.


Just got back myself, best event I've ever seen. I was in 306, where were you at?

Got a bunch of videos of the entrances, few photos.


----------



## Adapting

yeahbaby! said:


> What's the hate on Ruby? She's fucking over like rover, hung on the mic or arguably shined over Britt in their fiery promo last week and tonight they put on a 'solid' match. She's not top level ring in the ring but she's certainly no worse than Britt who needs carrying it needs to be said.


Ngl I went to take a piss and get food during that match lmao. The lines were 30 fucking mins each.


----------



## Adapting

Adam Coles pop was massive, on par with Punk.


----------



## arch.unleash

I started watching the show, it started with a killer wrestling match between Bryan and Omega, a killer promo from CM Punk, and then I told my self "Fuck, it really feels like home." AEW really is the go-to wrestling show right now, I'm not just going through the show to see my ex-WWE favorites, I'm actually invested in the whole show. When I saw the opening match I was relieved that it was a fucking wrestling match not some super kicks and circus shit, it was 2 men killing each other, this gave me hope for the future of this company. Cody getting booed to hell after that cheesy ass entrance was hilarious. What a show.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Honestly, I’m gonna vent. What the fuck is wrong with this company. 90% of it is great, then that lst 10% is trash and it completes ruins it.

Firstly, opening with Omega and Bryan. Why the fuck would you do this. I don’t care they wanted the womans title as main. It’s stupid. This is a dream match. A genuine Tokoyo Dome or Mania main event level dream match and you have it fucking opening? A wrestlinh show should be building to its Crucendo in the main event. This HAD to main event. Awful decision. The two men then put on a great match. The draw? 100% the correct result. Well done AEW … HOWEVER… that genuinely was the worst booked shit ending possible. It genuinely could not have been worse. The crowd were baffled at what was happening when the bell went. Why? Because they didn’t once mention it before “one minute remaining”

Justin Roberts should have been announcing when there was 10 to go. 5 to go. 2 to go. 1 to go. That way the tension in the crowd would have been building and building. And then the way you end it is them just going back and forth? Awful. ZERO tension to the ending. Fucking zero because it was clear nobody was winning. They have Bryan try thr Label Lock after the fucking time runs out. THIS SHOULD HAVE HAPPENED WITH 30 SECONDS TO GO!! You then have the actual tension of is he going to tap. Honestly, I was furious when this match finished at the incompetance on the booking. And the commentary DID NOT ONCE MENTION that time was running down until “oh theres 45 seconds to go, these men might want to hurry”… they literally fucking said this. With 45 seconds thats when they first mention these men might want to hurry. Fuck off. They should have been talking about this constantly. They should have been emphasising with every passing minute from 10 to go that the draw was a possibility. Yet not once in the entire fucking match until 45 seconds to go do these even make a comment about the time. Honestly, they could not have booked the draw any worse. Crowd were on fire for this… which is why is should have been on last.

Next segment. Punk promo. This was better. We actually got a little bit of a Punk promo this time not Phil Brooks. Made me remember why I liked Punk all those years ago.

MJF Vs Pillman - Bog standard wasn’t it? Some decent little moments but meh. Personally I’d have had MJF come out second and then have him do the “cut my music” thing and have him cut a 30 second fire promo on the way to the ring to get some heat. Crowd were a bit quite. Think the trash Omega/Bryan finish killed them tbh.

Cody vs Black - sums up the 90% good 10% bad thing. What the fuck was the finish. A roll up? Really? The mist thing, fine, no issues… but then after hitting that then Black should have knocked him out with the spin kick. Honestly this is so easy. Ideally I would have leaned in to the heel turn for Cody. Crowd were booing him non stop. Have him, at a moment he is in control stop, and turn to the crowd, looking around, like he can’t believe what he is hearing. Even have him shaking his head, saying you are booing me after everything I’ve done for you? He’s distracted by it. Then turns round. Bang. Spin kick. 1,2,3.

Sting/Darby Vs FTR - Enjoyed this. Good match. Sting is a machine. He doesn’t make sense. How is he this good in his 60s? I was expecting Darby to carryit then we get Sting for the hot tag and finish. Instead, he’s in there as much as Darby, looks great, and is even coming off the top
Rope ffs !! Sting and Darby for the titles!!

Britt Vs Ruby - Should not be main event. I don’t care it is for the title.They can’t go the way the men can and thus the matches are not as good so they should not be main eventing until they are as good. Britt should have been turned face months ago when she was over as fuck. It was her Becky moment. And they didn’t turn her. So now the crowd don’t know what to do because they don’t want to boo her. Ruby is so average.So I don’t care about her matches really. Ruby’s finisher is the worst too. The match finish… distraction ending. Is what it is I guess.

Ultimately a 6/10 show in my opinion. Which is a lot worse than I thought it would be because I was so excited for this week. Thought it would be a 10/10.


----------



## ShadowCounter

The_Great_One21 said:


> Honestly, I’m gonna vent. What the fuck is wrong with this company. 90% of it is great, then that lst 10% is trash and it completes ruins it.
> 
> Firstly, opening with Omega and Bryan. Why the fuck would you do this.


Because this was always supposed to be a taste of things to come and you don't send the show off with a draw.

The fact that so many so called wrestling fans don't get why the above occurred or wanted Bryan to come in and win the title right out of the gate is so WWE. No patience. Stick to sports entertainment guys. I think pro wrestling might be too complicated for some of you.


----------



## CM Buck

That first hour was near perfect. That second hour just seemed like a regular Dynamite. Punks promo and Bryan omega carried this show on their backs. 6 out of 10 show. The extra point is cause Cody didn't win.

Solid show but given the hype and that new York is a hot ticket market the whole show has to be outstanding. The first hour was and the second hour was a big comedown.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's exactly why I was so against the 30-minute draw. It fell flat and they failed to tell the proper story with Bryan nearly making Omega tap before the bell. I'm going to assume the referee failed to communicate how much time was left. *


that is cliche - they told the story that these two guys can go 60min and more

neither of them were close to losing yet


----------



## The_Great_One21

ShadowCounter said:


> Because this was always supposed to be a taste of things to come and you don't send the show off with a draw.
> 
> The fact that so many so called wrestling fans don't get why the above occurred or wanted Bryan to come in and win the title right out of the gate is so WWE. No patience. Stick to sports entertainment guys. I think pro wrestling might be too complicated for some of you.


Literally said in the post the draw was the correct result so take your arrogance and shove it up your hoop


----------



## Thomazbr

The_Great_One21 said:


> Honestly, I’m gonna vent. What the fuck is wrong with this company. 90% of it is great, then that lst 10% is trash and it completes ruins it.
> 
> Firstly, opening with Omega and Bryan. Why the fuck would you do this. I don’t care they wanted the womans title as main. It’s stupid. This is a dream match. A genuine Tokoyo Dome or Mania main event level dream match and you have it fucking opening? A wrestlinh show should be building to its Crucendo in the main event. This HAD to main event. Awful decision. The two men then put on a great match. The draw? 100% the correct result. Well done AEW … HOWEVER… that genuinely was the worst booked shit ending possible. It genuinely could not have been worse. The crowd were baffled at what was happening when the bell went. Why? Because they didn’t once mention it before “one minute remaining”
> 
> Justin Roberts should have been announcing when there was 10 to go. 5 to go. 2 to go. 1 to go. That way the tension in the crowd would have been building and building. And then the way you end it is them just going back and forth? Awful. ZERO tension to the ending. Fucking zero because it was clear nobody was winning. They have Bryan try thr Label Lock after the fucking time runs out. THIS SHOULD HAVE HAPPENED WITH 30 SECONDS TO GO!! You then have the actual tension of is he going to tap. Honestly, I was furious when this match finished at the incompetance on the booking. And the commentary DID NOT ONCE MENTION that time was running down until “oh theres 45 seconds to go, these men might want to hurry”… they literally fucking said this. With 45 seconds thats when they first mention these men might want to hurry. Fuck off. They should have been talking about this constantly. They should have been emphasising with every passing minute from 10 to go that the draw was a possibility. Yet not once in the entire fucking match until 45 seconds to go do these even make a comment about the time. Honestly, they could not have booked the draw any worse. Crowd were on fire for this… which is why is should have been on last.
> 
> Next segment. Punk promo. This was better. We actually got a little bit of a Punk promo this time not Phil Brooks. Made me remember why I liked Punk all those years ago.
> 
> MJF Vs Pillman - Bog standard wasn’t it? Some decent little moments but meh. Personally I’d have had MJF come out second and then have him do the “cut my music” thing and have him cut a 30 second fire promo on the way to the ring to get some heat. Crowd were a bit quite. Think the trash Omega/Bryan finish killed them tbh.
> 
> Cody vs Black - sums up the 90% good 10% bad thing. What the fuck was the finish. A roll up? Really? The mist thing, fine, no issues… but then after hitting that then Black should have knocked him out with the spin kick. Honestly this is so easy. Ideally I would have leaned in to the heel turn for Cody. Crowd were booing him non stop. Have him, at a moment he is in control stop, and turn to the crowd, looking around, like he can’t believe what he is hearing. Even have him shaking his head, saying you are booing me after everything I’ve done for you? He’s distracted by it. Then turns round. Bang. Spin kick. 1,2,3.
> 
> Sting/Darby Vs FTR - Enjoyed this. Good match. Sting is a machine. He doesn’t make sense. How is he this good in his 60s? I was expecting Darby to carryit then we get Sting for the hot tag and finish. Instead, he’s in there as much as Darby, looks great, and is even coming off the top
> Rope ffs !! Sting and Darby for the titles!!
> 
> Britt Vs Ruby - Should not be main event. I don’t care it is for the title.They can’t go the way the men can and thus the matches are not as good so they should not be main eventing until they are as good. Britt should have been turned face months ago when she was over as fuck. It was her Becky moment. And they didn’t turn her. So now the crowd don’t know what to do because they don’t want to boo her. Ruby is so average.So I don’t care about her matches really. Ruby’s finisher is the worst too. The match finish… distraction ending. Is what it is I guess.
> 
> Ultimately a 6/10 show in my opinion. Which is a lot worse than I thought it would be because I was so excited for this week. Thought it would be a 10/10.


One thing to consider that the women's main event wasn't actually the main event of the night.
The wrestling continued for 3 more hours after Dynamite.
So if you consider it as a PPV type deal like it was for the audience there then the placement makes more sense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tobiyama said:


> FTR is losing too many matches lately.


…. They are 21-3

the 3rd being last night


----------



## Thomazbr

LifeInCattleClass said:


> …. They are 21-3
> 
> the 3rd being last night


He probably meat meaningful matches.
It's like Butcher and the Blade were 17-0 before last rampage even though they have lost basically every feud they have participated.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Was a great dynamite

might watch it again in reverse order to make Omega / Danielson the main event

anybody shitting on Cody is just meme-posting now and will be regarded as such with a polite nod, a smile and moving on

Sting / darby / ftr was great
cody / black was great
main event and mjf v pillman was ’meh’

8/10 as a result - could be 10/10 if those two were left off and omega / danielson went longer - guess that is what ppvs are for


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Thomazbr said:


> He probably meat meaningful matches.
> It's like Butcher and the Blade were 17-0 before last rampage even though they have lost basically every feud they have participated.


fair enough, but they won a lot of meaningful matches too

they‘re around 7-3 maybe for ‘meaningful’ - that is not bad


----------



## The_Great_One21

Thomazbr said:


> One thing to consider that the women's main event wasn't actually the main event of the night.
> The wrestling continued for 3 more hours after Dynamite.
> So if you consider it as a PPV type deal like it was for the audience there then the placement makes more sense.


Cool. But it was the main event for the millions at home.


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> …. They are 21-3
> 
> the 3rd being last night


But for the people not watching Dark and Elevation, they are probably 2:3 (not sure how many matches FTR won on Dynamite, but all three losses probably happened on Dynamite?!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> But for the people not watching Dark and Elevation, they are probably 2:3 (not sure how many matches FTR won on Dynamite, but all three losses probably happened on Dynamite?!


eh, lets look at meaningful matches

vs young bucks 1-1
vs Jurassic express 1-0
vs pnp 2-1
vs darby / sting 0-1
blood and guts 1-0

5-3 then for big upper card / main event matches?

that‘s not bad


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> eh, lets look at meaningful matches
> 
> vs young bucks 1-1
> vs Jurassic express 1-0
> vs pnp 2-1
> vs darby / sting 0-1
> blood and guts 1-0
> 
> 5-3 then for big upper card / main event matches?
> 
> that‘s not bad


Ok if that all happened on Dynamite then I didnt say anything (would remove blood and guts but still 4/3)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> Ok if that all happened on Dynamite then I didnt say anything (would remove blood and guts but still 4/3)


to be fair - they did lose their last 2 matches in a row

they‘ll need a good win after this

but overall they‘re solid IMO


----------



## chronoxiong

What a great AEW Dynamite Grand Slam show. Felt like a PPV event for sure. The opening match between Kenny Omega/Bryan Danielson was a highlight. Great action and it was a fresh match up too. Not the countless rematches we see from the WWE. Didn't like this was the opening match of the show but I understand why they wanted the Women's Title match to main event. That CM Punk promo felt like a CM Punk promo so it was a good thing. I was fine with the MJF/Pillman Jr match. Let's not forget that MJF hardly wrestles on TV. I mostly remember him delivering promos. 

Malakai Black/Rhodes was a nice match too. Can we finally have Cody as a heel now? The fans just want to boo him. Holy hell, Sting did a lot in that tag team match against FTR. I was shocked because he still looked good out there. With Darby and Sting winning the match, I dont mind seeing them become Tag Team Champs down the line. And the main event match. Let's not forget that Ruby Soho never got an opportunity like this in the WWE. Solid match against Britt Baker and the right decision to have Britt retain while also still protecting Soho. Just amazing show overall. Crowd was hot all night long. This is why I really feel like AEW can over throne the WWE someday.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> Let me first address a few posts as I made it a point to read through the entire thread:
> 
> 
> He REFUSES to allow his feud to be treated like a midcard story. Just like Jericho always does, Cody tries to upstage the guys with more important stories on the card. You should try to outdo everyone in the ring, but you can not have a midcard act using up all of the shenanigans that are storytelling devices. Those things need to happen in meaningful programs.
> 
> And that isn’t to say I’m not interested in Cody and Black, but you need to save those shenanigans for when Black and Cody are in a program framed around the TNT or World title.
> 
> This is psychology, and nearly every time, Cody proves that he doesn’t have a mind for this business. He doesn’t get why you protect those screwy finishes, and he has now WCW-circa 1998’d himself with overdoing the drama to protect himself.
> Omega has far more confidence in himself to fall down the card and truly act like a midcard talent, not trying to upstage anyone and giving Hangman the rub.
> 
> And what about the AEW live audience who typically loves everything and plays it’s part in cheering the face and booing the heel, yet since he ran back out at DON to try and do the heroic “injured babyface return” during the ladder match, the crowds have been booing Cody pretty consistently.
> 
> And that has not been by design, though he will lean into it, because AEW has a smart enough creative team that they’ll likely switch directions accordingly.
> So, you think AEW allowed a sickly man to wrestle in a dog-collar match? Are you stupid? Lol
> 
> And Darby won with a roll up. The same way he just lost to Black. A fucking roll up.
> 
> So by my count, Cody has only ever lost when:
> 1) MJF threw in the towel and betrayed Cody (not clean),
> 2) MJF used the ring to cheat Cody.
> 3) Brodie Lee squashed him as a way to look Brodie look like a monster, because Cody was returning after Hollywood to get his title back (and don’t say it was due to the illness, AEW isn’t allowing a sickly man to wrestle a dog-collar match)
> 4) Darby beats him with a rollup
> 5) Black beats him in an extended squash, because Cody has to again go to Hollywood, and
> 6) Cody has the upper hand, slips and hurts the ref, and loses via rollup again.
> 
> If you want to beat Cody clean, you better hope he has taken some Hollywood calls recently
> 
> 
> Cody ALWAYS makes sure that he gets the heat from the match. NEVER has he been presented as simply losing to the better man, left to pick up the pieces of his failure to win, and had the loss affect his character.
> 
> This!! Stupid fucking marks think Lee wrestled a dog-collar match while sick.
> 
> I said this before the show started. By putting Britt in the main event of a card with Danielson facing Omega, you just buried her main event.
> Bad formatting? Let’s talk to the guy formatting the show, QT Marshall, then we’ll pretend Cody doesn’t have his hand firmly in Tony Khan’s pocket.
> 
> Cody’s boy, QT, formatting the show is and has always been an issue. He admits to not knowing a lot of stuff. Get him out of such a prominent fucking position.


Great post, I’ve saved a copy for next week’s “Cody isn’t HHH” thread.

Just so you know, people are only booing Cody because they really like Black, that’s why they booed Cody during the ladder match before Black was even part of AEW


----------



## zkorejo

Awesome show. Initially I wanted the Omega/Danielson to end the show but considering the fact it ended in a time limit draw. It makes more sense this way.

What a show. Loved it start to finish. I wish the women's title match was a bit shorter though.. it kind of dragged by the end.

Sting/Darby vs FTR. Just amazing. Sting moves like he's 10 years younger than his age. The second best match of the night, loved the finish.

Rampage cant come sooner.. waiting for Rampage is the only reason why I will always put PPVs over specials. You get in the zone and it ends sooner than you want it to.

To me this special was as good as Winter is coming. Idk if it's better tbh. That one was very special as well.

Edit: No Hanger... That's the only negative for me from the show. I really wanted him to show up.

There's still hope for Rampage. If Superkliq vs Jurassic express is mainevent.. It better happen.


----------



## thorn123

I call it how I see it … AEW has had some misses, some mediocre shows and some very good shows, but they are on fire right now. With the exception of last weeks rampage (7/10), their programming has been hovering around 9/10 for a while now.

IMO I think that dynamite was brilliantly booked.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Britt is the best and CM Punk buried the nerds that bitch about him being too happy. Oh, and Danielson and Omega killed it. Other than all that, it sucked.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KingofKings1524 said:


> Britt is the best and CM Punk buried the nerds that bitch about him being too happy. Oh, and Danielson and Omega killed it. Other than all that, it sucked.


you didn't like Hooligans vs FTR or Cody v Black?


----------



## Garty

@Adapting and @Sad Panda Thanks for the pics and the live experience opinions. You all must be a tired lot. Get some sleep and before you know it, you'll wake up and it'll be time for Rampage. 

There's not much I can add to the discussion of the show last night, but overall, it was great.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'll give a review of what I've watched so far:

Omega vs Danielson:
Match was great but I can't get into long matches like that, would have rated it high if it was around 15 minutes. If a story can be told in a shorter amount of time that's always the better route to go down. 7.5/10

Baker vs Soho
Solid match, that's all I have to say. 6/10

Punk's Promo
Great, but of course it is when it's Punk. 8/10

Have to check out the rest later.


----------



## Whoanma

Randy Lahey said:


> It wasn’t for the live crowd there. The main event is the lights out Mox/Kingston v Suzuki/Archer match


I know, but it was the ME for everyone else.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that is cliche - they told the story that these two guys can go 60min and more
> 
> neither of them were close to losing yet


They told the Rocky v Apollo Creed story last night. That was literally the story they told. The finish that spawned 5 or 6 sequels showing two guys who could not be anymore different just beating the hell out of each other.

And guess what? Rocky and Apollo didn’t have any real near falls. The final montage was just various scenes of them beating the living shit out of each other, then there is the standing 8 count in the second to last round. Rocky, the underdog, comes out guns ablazing, and the bell just rings randomly.

The only thing missing from Bryan and Omega was the Bella twin showing up like goddamn Adrienne.



The_Great_One21 said:


> Literally said in the post the draw was the correct result so take your arrogance and shove it up your hoop


Read the above.

The only thing wrong with last night’s finish is that Omega and Bryan are so fucking good that they just worked the fans. They layered the magic trick in such a way that children would love the vanish, adults would think they know how it was done, then they’d show the adults the quarter is actually in neither hand.

Beautifully done.


----------



## bdon

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'll give a review of what I've watched so far:
> 
> Omega vs Danielson:
> Match was great but I can't get into long matches like that, would have rated it high if it was around 15 minutes. If a story can be told in a shorter amount of time that's always the better route to go down. 7.5/10
> 
> Baker vs Soho
> Solid match, that's all I have to say. 6/10
> 
> Punk's Promo
> Great, but of course it is when it's Punk. 8/10
> 
> Have to check out the rest later.


Yeah. You just need to watch WWE. That isn’t a knock, but AEW isn’t for you and that’s cool.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I can understand why they went with that card order last night, they could have easily flipped Omega vs Danielson and Baker vs Soho around, but I understand the reasoning behind their decision, finishing an episode like that with a time limit draw would have felt very anticlimactic, match finishes, episode cuts off.

The Women’s match was the only title match on the show, it‘s just a shame that it ended up being bang average. If it was Baker vs Thunder Rosa perhaps, then the episode would probably have finished on better terms. As a few others have said, I still don’t think the Women’s division is clicking all that well, it’s still clogged with average and green talent. Over the past few months the trio of Baker, Thunder Rosa and Statlander have been the three standouts, below those three the division just lacks quality.

Sting & Darby vs FTR was understandably viewed as a midcard match last night, the way it went though maybe that match should have finished the show. Sting despite being 62 just keeps on delivering fun quality matches. Ending with him & Darby standing tall would have finished the episode on such a buzz.


----------



## Piers

Can't Britt's opponents just bite her hand when she's using her submission move?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

bdon said:


> Yeah. You just need to watch WWE. That isn’t a knock, but AEW isn’t for you and that’s cool.


Meh, I'm fine watching both because there's plenty of guys on both that I enjoy. WWE does plenty of that long match crap too and I don't like it, I accept though that that's the reality of wrestling today. I don't like it, but I can deal with it to see some of my favourites.


----------



## rbl85

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Can't Britt's opponents just bite her hand when she's using her submission move?


I said this year ago and peoples on this forum told me that i was stupid


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Meh, I'm fine watching both because there's plenty of guys on both that I enjoy. WWE does plenty of that long match crap too and I don't like it, I accept though that that's the reality of wrestling today. I don't like it, but I can deal with it to see some of my favourites.


grab the youtube highlights - those are normally cut down to 15 or less minutes 

that is how i used to watch raw for years before i gave up


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> I said this year ago and peoples on this forum told me that i was stupid


Because if you are really pinching down on the mandibular nerve inside the jawbone as the mandible claw in Kayfabe suggests, then your opponent is damn near paralyzed to your grip.

Did y’all never have siblings you wrestled with growing up? I can assure you, a shoot mandible claw is paralyzing.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> Because if you are really pinching down on the mandibular nerve inside the jawbone as the mandible claw in Kayfabe suggests, then your opponent is damn near paralyzed to your grip.
> 
> Did y’all never have siblings you wrestled with growing up? I can assure you, a shoot mandible claw is paralyzing.


Except that you can bite right at the moment she put the tip of her fingers in the mouth


----------



## yeahright2

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Can't Britt's opponents just bite her hand when she's using her submission move?


No. Like the Mandible claw, it´s supposed to press on the nerves and cause intense pain.


----------



## Geeee

I expect that putting Omega vs Danielson first was some sort of ratings strategy


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> Except that you can bite right at the moment she put the tip of her fingers in the mouth


This is true, but that’s where the psychology of her opponent fighting off the Rings of Saturn comes into play. She has them prone, fighting tooth and nail to free their arms, and she sneaks the fingers into the mouth.

I’m serious. Wrestle with someone. It’s a lot harder to avoid the mandible claw than it looks.


----------



## Mr316

I watched the beginning of the show again because it was so damn awesome and you can tell in Bryan Danielson’s face that he’s thinking: fuck yeah I made the right decision to come to AEW.


----------



## KingofKings1524

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you didn't like Hooligans vs FTR or Cody v Black?


My sarcasm didn’t translate correctly. It was an awesome show all around.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> Except that you can bite right at the moment she put the tip of her fingers in the mouth


nobody should bite when the tip is in


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> This is true, but that’s where the psychology of her opponent fighting off the Rings of Saturn comes into play. She has them prone, fighting tooth and nail to free their arms, and she sneaks the fingers into the mouth.
> 
> I’m serious. Wrestle with someone. It’s a lot harder to avoid the mandible claw than it looks.


I'm kind of joking, if we want we can find something not logic about every move in wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KingofKings1524 said:


> My sarcasm didn’t translate correctly. It was an awesome show all around.


i keep saying we need a sarcasm font


----------



## Sad Panda

let me say also that Rampage had a couple bangers.

Punk vs Hobbs is a really good match and Punk looks a lot more fluid in the ring. You’ll enjoy on Friday.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sad Panda said:


> let me say also that Rampage had a couple bangers.
> 
> Punk vs Hobbs is a really good match and Punk looks a lot more fluid in the ring. You’ll enjoy on Friday.


what was your fav match of the night?

got any good swag?

tell all!


----------



## CM Buck

From the spoilers rampage looks mint


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> I'm kind of joking, if we want we can find something not logic about every move in wrestling.


Ah. Well, I treat it like a television show that needs to maintain the rules set forth by the universe. No different than an MCU movie or an old episode of Batman.


----------



## Dr. Middy

With people who wanted Kenny and Danielson to main event, if they were still going with the time limit draw I don't think that would be a good thing to end the show on. I mean granted the women's title match didn't really have any big climatic ending to it, but you could hear fans kinda booing the time limit draw to where they probably didn't want to end the show on it. But it's also a testament to how much AEW crowds love the show in that they didn't even hate a time limit draw that much given how good the match was as a whole. 

Last match I can think of that had these types of vibes was when Nakamura had his very first match in WWE down at Takeover with Sami Zayn, which was also an instant classic with a red hot crowd that ate out of the palm of their hands. 

But I really hope that this style of match really opens some eyes backstage. I love a good spotfest and all, but the slow pacing and psychology here was beautiful, and the crowd was with them every single second of the way


----------



## Jedah

Grand Slam was great, but it wasn't the show it could have been.

1. Omega vs. Danielson...

It started a little slow but I suppose that was the point, because this became the best match I've ever seen on free TV. I'm trying to think of another but I can't. And of course it couldn't end decisively. It was a preview of what they can actually do on pay per view with no limitations, exactly as it should have been.

BUT

It was a big mistake not putting this as the main event. The crowd could never quite recover its energy and the rest of the show suffered a bit because of it.

As an aside, Hangman is now totally screwed for Full Gear. Maybe the plan is to have Omega beat Danielson there and make his legend grow that much more before Hangman beats him at Revolution (maybe after winning the Owen Cup to make it meaningful?) but I would not be surprised at all if Danielson wins the title there, either. There will be a rematch.

2. Punk promo was OK. Babyface CM Punk is getting a little tired, but let's see what Starks brings out of him when we get there.

3. MJF vs. Pillman did what it needed to do. I liked MJF bullying Julia. It will help get her over.

4. Malakai Black vs. Cody Rhodes turned into a disaster, sad to say for a Dynamite match. The action itself was OK but the crowd was just not into the possibility of Cody beating Black at all. And that finish was flat because of it. There is no further good to come from this feud. Black has wasted his time with geeks and it needs to stop now. In the meantime, we can see whether it was just who was up against or whether audiences really are getting tired of Cody's act. A heel turn might be appropriate.

No rematch, please.

5. Sting still looks good and can go in limited contexts. I understand why they put him in a match here but I would shit on WWE for having an old guy beat younger talents you need to build around so I will do so here. At least Darby should have gotten that pin. FTR drops back out of title contention. Clearly they got built just to put Darby and Sting over here.

6. Baker vs. Soho was a good match. Fuck finish means we'll get a rematch of some sort, which I'm fine with.

It was a great show with an amazing atmosphere, but unfortunately I can't say it was the best-produced Dynamite they've ever done.


----------



## Geeee

rbl85 said:


> Except that you can bite right at the moment she put the tip of her fingers in the mouth


Pull down on your lower jaw and see how easy it is to bite


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what was your fav match of the night?
> 
> got any good swag?
> 
> tell all!


Favorite match of the night was obviously Danielson/Omega. Honestly speaking we were emotionally drained after that match, or at least I was. Danielson was ridiculously over. I did my best to start the “your gonna get your fucking head kicked in” chant going, and it would catch on in multiple sections but never enough to be heard on TV I don’t think. But the whole crowd was just buzzing and invested for a half hour of wrestling.

Other than Danielson biggest pop of the night was Adam Cole…..holy…shit was he over.

Not sure if it was visible on TV but during the Black/Rhodes match Arn fell off off the apron onto the floor. It should also be noted that Rhodes was booed like crazy. I was sitting next to a dude that kept calling him HHH. Lol I don’t really get that stance but I will say his entrance and ring attire was so over the top tonight that it’s like he’s looking for a heel reaction. He was also playing off of the crowd during the match.

So I was able to talk to some of the vendors at the show who work for Aurthur Ashe and they said they’ve seen nothing like this before. They were completely overwhelmed and were simply not ready for this type of crowd. The lines for literally everything was borderline ridiculous. If you didn’t get there early you were waiting for merchandise for a good 45 minutes to an hour and that’s no joke or hyperbole on my part. My father in law and I for shits and giggles wanted to see where the line ended for merch and it legit wrapped around half of the stadium. You want food or beer. Get ready to wait another 25 minutes.

Thankfully my father in law is not as big a fan as I am so he waited on line for me during Dynamite when the lines shortened a little bit. I promised my wife I’d get her an Adam Cole shirt and damnit I delivered! I got myself a Danielson and Black shirt.

Last thing regarding the stadium. It’s absolutely stunning, legit not a bad seat in the house and it’s surrounded by parks which is great. But my god the parking arrangements were dreadful. Legit parked under an overpass and walked 20 minutes to the venue. There was no real direction on where to park or anyone assisting just every now and again there’d be an “AEW parking” sign that just pointed straight. Very odd, not great planning and was kind of unnerving walking in a dark park at midnight once the show ended to find our car. Lmao

Also I don’t know where this notion is that AEW fans are all out of shape wrestling nerds that don’t shower and live in their moms basement (albeit there were a few that matched the description) but the crowd seemed very diverse. Families, kids dressing like Orange Cassidy will be the rage for Halloween this year. There were tons of them at this event which I found hilarious.

Like I said in an earlier post, if AEW is in your area, do yourself a favor and grab a ticket. It’s a wrestling fans dream.

Also I sat in section 105, row K. Legit not a bad seat in the joint. They need to make Aurthur Ashe a yearly thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That sounds amazing @Sad Panda


----------



## Tobiyama

100% they got the match order wrong. It shows that they were more worried about the live fans than the television fans.


----------



## bdon

Sad Panda said:


> Last thing regarding the stadium. It’s absolutely stunning, legit not a bad seat in the house and it’s surrounded by parks which is great. But my god the parking arrangements were dreadful. Legit parked under an overpass and walked 20 minutes to the venue. There was no real direction on where to park or anyone assisting just every now and again there’d be an “AEW parking” sign that just pointed straight. Very odd, not great planning and was kind of unnerving walking in a dark park at midnight once the show ended to find our car. Lmao


I thought the same thing when trying to find parking for the show in Brittsburg. Missed half of the DARK tapings, because I was driving my wife and 2 kids around in circles trying to find parking.


----------



## bdon

Sad Panda said:


> Last thing regarding the stadium. It’s absolutely stunning, legit not a bad seat in the house and it’s surrounded by parks which is great. But my god the parking arrangements were dreadful. Legit parked under an overpass and walked 20 minutes to the venue. There was no real direction on where to park or anyone assisting just every now and again there’d be an “AEW parking” sign that just pointed straight. Very odd, not great planning and was kind of unnerving walking in a dark park at midnight once the show ended to find our car. Lmao


I thought the same thing when trying to find parking for the show in Brittsburg. Missed half of the DARK tapings, because I was driving my wife and 2 kids around in circles trying to find parking. It was awful.


----------



## Sad Panda

bdon said:


> I thought the same thing when trying to find parking for the show in Brittsburg. Missed half of the DARK tapings, because I was driving my wife and 2 kids around in circles trying to find parking.


Can’t even imagine having the kids with me while navigating for parking nor getting back to the car with the kids! Props to you man.


----------



## Garty

Sad Panda said:


> Favorite match of the night was obviously Danielson/Omega. Honestly speaking we were emotionally drained after that match, or at least I was. Danielson was ridiculously over. I did my best to start the “your gonna get your fucking head kicked in” chant going, and it would catch on in multiple sections but never enough to be heard on TV I don’t think. But the whole crowd was just buzzing and invested for a half hour of wrestling.
> 
> Other than Danielson biggest pop of the night was Adam Cole…..holy…shit was he over.
> 
> Not sure if it was visible on TV but during the Black/Rhodes match Arn fell off off the apron onto the floor. It should also be noted that Rhodes was booed like crazy. I was sitting next to a dude that kept calling him HHH. Lol I don’t really get that stance but I will say his entrance and ring attire was so over the top tonight that it’s like he’s looking for a heel reaction. He was also playing off of the crowd during the match.
> 
> So I was able to talk to some of the vendors at the show who work for Aurthur Ashe and they said they’ve seen nothing like this before. They were completely overwhelmed and were simply not ready for this type of crowd. The lines for literally everything was borderline ridiculous. If you didn’t get there early you were waiting for merchandise for a good 45 minutes to an hour and that’s no joke or hyperbole on my part. My father in law and I for shits and giggles wanted to see where the line ended for merch and it legit wrapped around half of the stadium. You want food or beer. Get ready to wait another 25 minutes.
> 
> Thankfully my father in law is not as big a fan as I am so he waited on line for me during Dynamite when the lines shortened a little bit. I promised my wife I’d get her an Adam Cole shirt and damnit I delivered! I got myself a Danielson and Black shirt.
> 
> Last thing regarding the stadium. It’s absolutely stunning, legit not a bad seat in the house and it’s surrounded by parks which is great. But my god the parking arrangements were dreadful. Legit parked under an overpass and walked 20 minutes to the venue. There was no real direction on where to park or anyone assisting just every now and again there’d be an “AEW parking” sign that just pointed straight. Very odd, not great planning and was kind of unnerving walking in a dark park at midnight once the show ended to find our car. Lmao
> 
> Also I don’t know where this notion is that AEW fans are all out of shape wrestling nerds that don’t shower and live in their moms basement (albeit there were a few that matched the description) but the crowd seemed very diverse. Families, kids dressing like Orange Cassidy will be the rage for Halloween this year. There were tons of them at this event which I found hilarious.
> 
> Like I said in an earlier post, if AEW is in your area, do yourself a favor and grab a ticket. It’s a wrestling fans dream.
> 
> Also I sat in section 105, row K. Legit not a bad seat in the joint. They need to make Aurthur Ashe a yearly thing.


On TV, you could barely hear the "head" chant, but like you said, it didn't last long at all or really never got going to begin with. On TV, Anderson falling off the corner was not shown... we saw him struggling to keep his balance, but then the camera cut to another shot and when they came back to that original shot, he was already getting on his feet. Everything else was heard loud and clear and I'm glad that you all had such a great time.

The merchandise and food/drink "problem" has seemed to follow them at every show. Long lines, etc. etc. They need to follow this up and co-ordinate with the venues before making a return visit, otherwise, people will just give up entirely. If I had one choice of a t-shirt, it would have been the "NYC Subway". Simple, but effective.

Watching many US Open's played at Arthur Ashe Stadium, it transformed into a wrestling "arena" very well. I don't know if I would have liked sitting behind the entrance/rampway though. I guess that as long as the fans could see the ring, that's all that mattered. Overall, great show and great mini-review.


----------



## Garty

Tobiyama said:


> 100% they got the match order wrong. It shows that they were more worried about the live fans than the television fans.


The live fans still had another 2 hour Rampage to get through after Dynamite went off-air, so they wouldn't have been disappointed. A little bummed, maybe, but not angry.

The reason was to make sure they had the proper amount of time for the match. With a fully planned 30 minute match, plus entrances, you're up to almost 35-40 minutes of air-time. It would have been far easier to shave off a few minutes of each of the other matches, then to not have the full 35-40 minutes needed at the end.


----------



## Stevieg786

That Bryan vs Omega match, bah gawd. what a slobberknocker!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> On TV, you could barely hear the "head" chant, but like you said, it didn't last long at all or really never got going to begin with. On TV, Anderson falling off the corner was not shown... we saw him struggling to keep his balance, but then the camera cut to another shot and when they came back to that original shot, he was already getting on his feet. Everything else was heard loud and clear and I'm glad that you all had such a great time.
> 
> The merchandise and food/drink "problem" has seemed to follow them at every show. Long lines, etc. etc. They need to follow this up and co-ordinate with the venues before making a return visit, otherwise, people will just give up entirely. If I had one choice of a t-shirt, it would have been the "NYC Subway". Simple, but effective.
> 
> Watching many US Open's played at Arthur Ashe Stadium, it transformed into a wrestling "arena" very well. I don't know if I would have liked sitting behind the entrance/rampway though. I guess that as long as the fans could see the ring, that's all that mattered. Overall, great show and great mini-review.


the seats directly behind the entrance wasn’t sold - around 4 blocks i think


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the seats directly behind the entrance wasn’t sold - around 4 blocks i think


Was it? It was kind of hard to see clearly enough, so I figured it was fans.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> Was it? It was kind of hard to see clearly enough, so I figured it was fans.


for sure wasn’t sold

saw on diagram, but confirmed on fan photos as well


----------



## Garty

You know @LifeInCattleClass , we may be able to break the PPV thread of 125 pages. Add this thread, plus the Rampage thread for Friday as one show, I think it may be possible.


----------



## rich110991

3venflow said:


> View attachment 109004


Piss ant 😂


----------



## Aedubya

Why are a-holes putting any sort of spoiler involving Rampage up on here?


----------



## sim8

3venflow said:


> Hangman to take the belt off Kenny and Cody to become the most hated heel of 2022 by winning it back for The Elite, before dropping it to Danielson at DON 2022.


Cody as World Champion? No thank you


----------



## Gwi1890

That was a New York crowd, that booed Taz’s name ? WTF


----------



## Bubbly2

Watching Dynamite. Just saw MFJ/Pillman. 

Good show so far, but for whatever reason, today more than ever MJF really looked like a 'big kid'. Maybe it was his trunks?


----------



## Adapting

LMAO I was going over some of the pics (most were vids) I had from last night and I got this gem with MJF on the big screen. 

"MJF is a cuck"


----------



## spiderguy252000

Tobiyama said:


> 100% they got the match order wrong. It shows that they were more worried about the live fans than the television fans.


i actually think that call was a smart decision FOR the televised audience. If that 30 minute plus entrances were at the end we would have had 2-3 commercial breaks. The guaranteed 20 minute commercial free beginning allowed us to see 80% of the match with no commercials. I thought it was a brilliant move. Can you imagine how many people would had complained if it kept cutting to commercial?


----------



## Bubbly2

Finished Dynamite. Great show. I haven't seen what the general thoughts are but whilst I assume that Omega/Danielson was the best match, for me the Cody/Black match was by far the most interesting. I'm looking forward to see what's gonna happen next. Heel turn coming? Either way for me that was what I prefer my wrestling to be - a bit of entertainment/drama to go with the wrestling. 

Looking forward to Friday.


----------



## Hitman1987

Finally got around to watching Omega vs Danielson and what a fucking match it was, it had it all:

Star power
Physicality 
Athleticism
Selling
Psychology 
Face/Heel dynamic
Babyface comebacks
Heel tactics 
Intelligent reversals 
High-spots
Dives
Suspense moments
Near falls 

This is what makes wrestling great. A great story told by great storytellers and they left enough on the bone to make you look forward to the rematch.

I could watch these 2 wrestle all day.


----------



## Erik.

Omega vs Bryan is a classic.

Imagine what they can do on a PPV. Eesh.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Finally had time to watch last night's show. I don't know or care what anyone else's opinion was yet, but I enjoyed what I saw. No, I didn't love every match but I didn't hate any of them either. Omega/Danielson and Cody/Black were awesome and the women main evented (as it should be with a title match) so I have no reasons to complain much. 

If I find time I'll write some more.


(Really, really enjoyed the opener even with the draw. I kinda expected that ending for their first meeting in AEW.)


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> Finally got around to watching Omega vs Danielson and what a fucking match it was, it had it all:
> 
> Star power
> Physicality
> Athleticism
> Selling
> Psychology
> Face/Heel dynamic
> Babyface comebacks
> Heel tactics
> Intelligent reversals
> High-spots
> Dives
> Suspense moments
> Near falls
> 
> This is what makes wrestling great. A great story told by great storytellers and they left enough on the bone to make you look forward to the rematch.
> 
> I could watch these 2 wrestle all day.


I knew you’d love that.

Did you notice the Rocky 1 storytelling of the match? That quickening pace and sense of urgency as time wore on?

It was fucking beautiful. Picture perfect storytelling by two masters of their craft.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> I knew you’d love that.
> 
> Did you notice the Rocky 1 storytelling of the match? That quickening pace and sense of urgency as time wore on?
> 
> It was fucking beautiful. Picture perfect storytelling by two masters of their craft.


It was awesome and I loved the fact that as the match went on the pace increased and the moves got bigger (e.g. avalanche Snap
Dragon), not just full speed from the starting bell. The brawling finish (up to the Elite run in) was also great because you could really sense these guys were pissed off at each other.

As a Bret Hart fan, I find Omega very similar from an in ring perspective as he has the ability to not only perform moves perfectly but he can also receive moves perfectly and therefore everybody looks their best when they’re wrestling Omega. 

I always thought Omega’s greatest attributes are his endurance and versatility. He can wrestle any type of match (hardcore, lucha, spot-fest, tag team, story driven) and he remains technically perfect for the whole time whether it’s a 10 minute or 90 minute match.

It’s a joy to watch and that’s why everybody wants to wrestle him.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> It was awesome and I loved the fact that as the match went on the pace increased and the moves got bigger (e.g. avalanche Snap
> Dragon), not just full speed from the starting bell. The brawling finish (up to the Elite run in) was also great because you could really sense these guys were pissed off at each other.
> 
> As a Bret Hart fan, I find Omega very similar from an in ring perspective as he has the ability to not only perform moves perfectly but he can also receive moves perfectly and therefore everybody looks their best when they’re wrestling Omega.
> 
> I always thought Omega’s greatest attributes are his endurance and versatility. He can wrestle any type of match (hardcore, lucha, spot-fest, tag team, story driven) and he remains technically perfect for the whole time whether it’s a 10 minute or 90 minute match.
> 
> It’s a joy to watch and that’s why everybody wants to wrestle him.


Yeah, a lot of people wanted to see Omega in a submission as time expired, but I find that to be such an overused trope of wrestling. Omega and Bryant wanted the audience to believe these were two very, VERY similarly skilled wrestlers, and to let the audience know that 30 minutes couldn’t possibly be enough to determine this thing. Hence, we didn’t see any big offense until midway through the match and only began to see the pacing and sense of urgency growing as time went on, and the competitors began to realize it was going to take so much more to finish each other off than most of their previous opponents.

They wrestled a very serious potential MOTY on FREE TV without giving a single thing away about who would win. That was the best advertisement they could possibly do for a future PPV between these two greats as the audience now knows how much they loved 30 minutes of these two, so what will it be like when they don’t have a time limit or commercials to respect? Who makes the first big, momentum shifting mistake?

It was just perfect and still left the audience begging for more. All you see, not just on this board, are people talking about how they could watch Omega and Bryan go at it for hours. Just a fucking masterpiece.

I need AEW to release a condensed montage of this match set to the Rocky fight montage music. Hah


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> *Yeah, a lot of people wanted to see Omega in a submission as time expired, but I find that to be such an overused trope of wrestling. Omega and Bryant wanted the audience to believe these were two very, VERY similarly skilled wrestlers, and to let the audience know that 30 minutes couldn’t possibly be enough to determine this thing.*


This x 1000 - I am so glad they did not go for the trope - when the bell rang they just went for each other harder

showing they could go longer


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This x 1000 - I am so glad they did not go for the trope - when the bell rang they just went for each other harder
> 
> showing they could go longer


Bingo. Free advertising for everyone to go, “I HAVE to pay that $50 to watch these two. They gave me 30 minutes for free. I can divvy up $50 between an hour and a half of these 2!”


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441353119942676485
Danielson finally gets his first five star match rating from Meltzer. 

His other ratings:

Black vs. Rhodes: 3.5*
Allin & Sting vs. FTR: 3.75*
Baker vs. Soho: 3.5*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441353119942676485
> Danielson finally gets his first five star match rating from Meltzer.
> 
> His other ratings:
> 
> Black vs. Rhodes: 3.5*
> Allin & Sting vs. FTR: 3.75*
> Baker vs. Soho: 3.5*


would’ve given sting / darby v ftr 4* myself\
maybe even 4.5/5


----------



## THANOS

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441353119942676485
> Danielson finally gets his first five star match rating from Meltzer.
> 
> His other ratings:
> 
> Black vs. Rhodes: 3.5*
> Allin & Sting vs. FTR: 3.75*
> Baker vs. Soho: 3.5*


1st 5*** match of Bryan's career .

Hoping the rematch tops it.


----------



## Geeee

I don't know how that was Bryan's first 5* match. Very odd.


----------



## Prized Fighter

I am fully expecting Kenny to cut a promo on Dynamite telling Bryan "You're welcome. It took a match with me for you to get 5 stars"


----------



## Hitman1987

Prized Fighter said:


> I am fully expecting Kenny to cut a promo on Dynamite telling Bryan "You're welcome. It took a match with me for you to get 5 stars"


This has to happen


----------



## Prized Fighter

Hitman1987 said:


> This has to happen




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441453718952505352
It is going to happen.


----------



## Prized Fighter

@bdon They added a match for next week's Dynamite. Cody/Lee Johnson vs Matt Sydal/Dante Martin. Thoughts?

This is definitely a lower mid-card match, but it does seem like he is just moving on without any changes. Feels like a "ho hum, I lost, whatever" type of match.


----------



## Geeee

I just came to the realization that the Good Brothers were not with The Elite on Wednesday. Maybe they're done? Can't say I would miss them.


----------



## Not Lying

Prized Fighter said:


> @bdon They added a match for next week's Dynamite. Cody/Lee Johnson vs Matt Sydal/Dante Martin. Thoughts?
> 
> This is definitely a lower mid-card match, but it does seem like he is just moving on without any changes. Feels like a "ho hum, I lost, whatever" type of match.


It’s interesting that this is basically face vs face tag team match.. Cody starting to lean into the dark side hopefully


----------



## hnlee

Omega X Bryant was a super match with Japanese X American classic wrestling style. People missed so much this type of wrestling.


----------



## Prized Fighter

The Definition of Technician said:


> It’s interesting that this is basically face vs face tag team match.. Cody starting to lean into the dark side hopefully


That is a good point.


----------



## bdon

Prized Fighter said:


> @bdon They added a match for next week's Dynamite. Cody/Lee Johnson vs Matt Sydal/Dante Martin. Thoughts?
> 
> This is definitely a lower mid-card match, but it does seem like he is just moving on without any changes. Feels like a "ho hum, I lost, whatever" type of match.


It all depends on what it leads to for Cody, and what it leads to for Malakai. 

It kind of goes along these lines, using Page and Omega’s story as an example: let’s say Omega drops the title to Page at Full Gear, but it just leads to Omega and Danielson really charging-in full force into their feud. Yes, Page “won” and is champion, but the Omega and Danielson feud would no doubt overshadow that story. That buries the win, making the win unimportant and meaningless, because to the television audience, they are going to want MORE of Danielson and Omega than they do even the World Title picture.

Jericho has done this every step of the way, and even gloated about it on the Dynamite after he lost the title screaming “I don’t need no damn belt to be LeChampion!” And sure enough, he was 100% right. He and Cody remained the most meaningful characters on the show, eating up all of the TV time and somewhat burying Mox’s title reign.

If Black goes into a feud working with Griff Garrison or Stu Grayson or someone far down the list, and Cody begins being featured in a prominent heel turn, then the win done absolutely nothing for Black, just a means to an end to further build Cody’s story.

And that ain’t cool with me. Wrestling is at its best when everyone is featured, feels important, and gives the audience reason to invest emotionally. No reason to invest emotionally in Cody losing if you know that it doesn’t mean shit for both HIS character and the person’s character with whom he is working.


----------



## kingfunkel

Just got round to watching Dynamite. Great show, was fun and barely an attempted comedy segment in sight. It felt more serious... Like an actual wrestling show, not a sitcom that's based around wrestling.


----------



## Dizzie

It was so odd to out bryan and omega first from a television ratings stand point and from live at the show as well, it gave little reason for fans to keep watching on after that and also it killed the crowd for the rest of the show as it couldn't be topped and the crowd were on a come down, much like when Jericho and triple h went after Hogan/rock.


----------



## oldtimer24

AEW just got better athletes, they can do stuff no WWEr can do. WWE is the old methodical slow paced wrestling that after a while gets boring , AEW can string moves together and is more a luchador paced wrestling . Give me AEW


----------

